# The Underdark Primeval [IC]



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

*Silentspace's PbP*

--

Our heroes are relaxing in a small tavern in Eartheart...

Suddenly, a detachment of Steel Shields enters the tavern.  This looks like an elite squad, better armed and equipped then the regular squads who patrol the city.  They move with purpose.  They are here for a reason.

As they enter the tavern they spread out in a way that you see is designed to prevent anyone from dashing out.  The squadron leader steps forward, and you see him make eye contact with the rock gnome bartender.  In a subtle, practiced way which you just barely notice, the rock gnome nods slightly in Rogoth's direction, then taps his finger on the bar twice, the first time pointing at Denasa, the second time pointing at Solli, sitting next to her.

Before anyone can react, the Steel Shields have moved.  

"You there!  You're under arrest!  By the order of Karam Stronghammer!  Lay down your weapons and come with us!"

There are eleven dwarves in the squad, including the leader.  Four surround Rogoth, and seven, including the leader, surround Denasa and Solli, with axes ready.  Three of the dwarves produce manacles, one for each prisoner.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 22, 2004)

The squad leader glares at the silent grimlock, svirfneblin, and gloaming, waiting for a reply.  He is growing frustrated.  

A Steel Shield next to him speaks up.  "Sir, maybe they don't speak Common!?"

The squad leader slaps his helmet jovially.  "Yer right!  Of course! Some of these Underdark creatures don't even speak a civilized language!"  Switching to Undercommon, the squad leader repeats, slowly and loudly, "I SAID YOU THREE ARE UNDER ARREST, BY THE ORDER OF KARAM STRONGHAMMER!  SLOWLY LAY DOWN YOUR WEAPONS.  YOU'RE COMING WITH US, IN THESE MANACLES!"  He gestures at the manacles, as if trying to explain something to children.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Denasa, female gloaming sorcerer*

*Denasa stands up, affronted by this terrible treatment.*

"How _dare_ you arrest me!" she declares in perfect Common, in a voice of outraged innocence.  "I have broken not a single law, nor have I caused any ruckus or grief.  Who has complained of me?"

*Legs, her hairy spider familiar, raises himself up from his position on her wing and shows an impressive amount of fang, reflecting the mood of his mistress.*


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2004)

Putting his ale mug down upn the table, Rogoth looks right at the Dwarf, though no eyes show forth from under his lank hair.<Common> 'I speak several languages, many of them civilized, as you say. I do not, however, speak Dwarven...I have heard no reason to put on those chains, I have done nothing to earn them...'


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2004)

The dwarf is taken aback by Denasa and Rogoth's speech, and seems a bit startled as he notices the spider familiar for the first time.

"Oh, err, you speak!  Alright then, you're under arrest, the both of you, and your svirf friend too.  Under arrest for tomb robbery!  The complaint is by none other than Deep Lord Karam Stronghammer himself!  And I don't care how much you act innocent, it don't matter to me!  If you really want to claim yer innocent, you can do so to the judge.  But we wouldn't have been ordered ta arrest you if the authorities didn't have evidence, now would we?  Of course not!  We've got laws here!  This is Eartheart!  You're not in the Deepwild anymore, or wherever you came from!  We don't look too kindly on criminals here!  Alright boys, cuff 'em and take 'em away!"

Three dwarves step forward and reach for your wrists to cuff them.  The remaining dwarves are standing by, gripping their axes, watching to see if you'll resist.  Meanwhile the squad leader takes a step back and grabs the whistle hanging around his neck, bringing it to his lips, ready to raise an alarm.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*Denasa purses her lips and gives the dwarf putting the manacles on her a death glare, but submits to his authority.  Legs runs down her arm to her elbow, fast enough to startle, though not to attack.*

"Legs!  Be polite to our friendly captors now," she says in tones of saccarine sarcasm.  "I will assure you I have stolen not a single thing, and I will attest that to the judge."

*She raises her head and tries to project outraged innocence as much as she can on her walk to the judge.*


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 23, 2004)

Solli was a little taken aback by the interruption. Afterall, he "should" have been fine with the law of late - he hadn't actually broken any law since he "procured" that statuette from a minor Dwarven Cleric three weeks ago. His sources had told him he was off the hook, it seemed that - _Hold on! I haven't taken any blinkin' bodies, nor anythin' that they'd want to take with them to the afterlife!_ His thoughts turned to figuring out his immediate surroundings, positioning of the dwarven guards and where the Rock Gnome's own guards were. His first concern was to get to a safe place so he could load his dart thruster. As for Rogoth, well, he knew the Grimlock'd be okay, this was a situation where his companion thrived. 

Just as Solli was about to make a darting leap between the watch members and activate his Cloak of the Arachnia tp clime to the safety of the ceiling, the Gloaming girl stepped forward and held out her wrists to be manacled. The Deep Gnome swore inwardly and looked to Rogoth to see what he would make of this situation. One thing was sure, Solli was less than happy about the prospect of being taken in by the authorities, and Rogoth knew it.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2004)

_Post deleted.  I wanted to move the game forward, but I'll wait a little longer to see if Solli or Rogoth are taking any actions.  (Non-action is also an action!)_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2004)

With a disgruntled sigh, Rogoth submits to the Law of these Dwarves.
Offering his weapons with the warning 'Whosoever steals Rogoth's Axe will die by Rogoth's teeth.Rogoth know Dwarves honerable warriors who will keep Verdretck <Dwarf:Spiderbite> safe, but Rogoth expect his Axe back when mistake cleared up...'
Offering his hands for the manacles, the Grimlock awaited whatever these Dwarves had in store for him.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 28, 2004)

The dwarves roughly manacle Solli, Denasa and Rogoth, and confiscate their weapons.  Patting the prisoners down, the dwarves discover Denasi's spell component pouch, which is also confiscated.  Legs is captured in a sack.

Without much further ado, you are herded into a closed iron carriage and transported through the tunnels of Earthheart for several minutes.  After being removed from the carriage, you are led past a heavily guarded steel door and into a very solid-looking tunnel system, where you are marched down long, busy halls filled with Steel Shields and other Gold Dwarves.  You pass several others in manacles as well.

You are brought into a judge's chambers.  The room is at least eighty by eighty feet, with the ceiling vaulting forty feet above.  It's filled with a wide assortment of characters, obviously under arrest, several of them injured very badly and bandaged.  There are even a couple corpses arrayed here as well, suffering from what looks like fresh axe wounds.

The judge is a middle-aged male dwarf, with a shiny breastplate visible under his judicial robes.  His thick beard, once dark brown but now greying, is neatly trimmed.  He looks tired and uninterested, barely bothering to look up as the Steel Shields line up prisoners one after the other, and state their cases.  A pair of svirfneblin jewel thieves.  A dwarf murderer.  A half-drow rapist.  The prisoners uniformly plead guilty.  

Two bloody, bandaged half-orcs, with two dead half-orc corpses, are next.  They are accused of fraud.  The half-orcs plead guilty.  Then, realizing the corpses are dead, the judge groans and calls out for the _Dead Inquisitor_.  A few minutes later a thin, dour-looking dwarf appears, and after a few moments of manipulating the weave, the corpses speak.  They also plead guilty.

You learn that people rarely plead innocent.  If you plead innocent, but are found guilty, you have to pay the costs for the court _Truthfinders_ as well.  This must be paid for with hard labor (there is no other option), and usually results in decades being added to a sentence.  You are unable to discover what will happen to you if you are found guilty.  Your Steel Shield keepers don't know.

Finally it's your turn.

"Your honor, we have three Underdarkers accused of robbing the old Stronghammer family tomb.  Complaint brought by Deep Lord Karam Stronghammer."

The judge looks up, suddenly interested.  His grey eyes study you carefully, before turning back to the Steel Shield.  "Stronghammer's tomb?  I hope you took all the necessary safety precautions in arresting them, you've got to be pretty powerful or pretty stupid to break into a Deep Lord's tomb!"

"Aye, well, we got 'em in here, your honor."

"That you did."  Losing interest, the Judge looks back down at whatever paperwork he was looking at, and says "How do you plead?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2004)

*Denasa is shocked an angered by the poor treatment of Legs, and tries to hold herself up as high as she can.*

"Your Honor, I have not robbed Lord Stronghammer's tomb.  I have never destroyed or harmed anything of the Stronghammer family, and I would never desecrate a grave or tomb.  I believe the honorable guards were mistaken in the identity of the thieves.  Perhaps they were using illusion to disguise themselves, as I would never do such a thing," Denasa says, using every ounce of poise she has to project her innocence.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

Meanwhile, on the outskirts of Eartheart...

Pwyoolp "Morph" Ripplepond was amazed at the Gold Dwarf farming cavern.  The farms were very well tended, and yielded mushrooms with the most delicate aroma.  The farm he was at was owned by a friendly Gold Dwarf named Dukir who he had met in the tunnels, pushing an empty cart of vegetables back home after a long _day_ at the market.  (This was something he had to get used to, these _days_ that these Dwarves used, based on the sun which travelled across the sky of the surface world...)

Dukir explained that the secret was in the soil.  They imported soil from the surface world here!  And that was not all!  They imported all sorts of strange delicacies.  At the market there were _strawberries_, which smelled absolutely delightful.  Morph had decided not to try one, but he regretted it now.  He could still smell the aroma!  How could things like that grow on the surface world?  Wouldn't the vermin eat them before they could be harvested?  If Morph were a vermin, he certainly would!

Dukir took a liking to Morph right away and invited him to spend a night at his farm.  Not in the house (the missus looked a bit uncomfortable at that thought), but in the barn.  After a dinner of mushroom _sandwiches_ (sort of like mushroom wraps but using dwarven bread instead of cavern seaweed), during which Dukir and Morph spoke at length about the proper use of Rothe dung in fertilizing mushroom fields (the missus seemed slightly nauseous during dinner), Morph went outside again to help Ping catch some rats to eat.

Moving to a pond for a drink, Morph and Ping were surprised to see a Kuo-Toan, sleeping just under the surface, tiny bubbles leaking from his nostrils.

--

Vuoor Seakin had wandered far surfaceward from the Middledark, farther surfaceward then he'd ever been.  This hadn't happened intentionally, not really.  It was just where his feet led him.  Finding the pond in the farming cavern was a nice surprise.  It made him realize how dry his lungs and gills had become!  Nothing that a nice nap underwater wouldn't fix.  From his deep sleep, Vuoor sensed creatures nearby.  Waking, Vuoor opened his eyes to see a slyth and a dire bat staring down at him from the air.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 29, 2004)

Solli started shaking somewhat, his manacles chittering and chinking with the movements. THis wasn't right, taken without a fight, nor even attmept of escape and now (He glanced about the room at the dead and wounded.) he was to end up food for a damnable dwarven axe. 

He swallowed. 

For my own part.. Umm.... He tried to think of the right term. Yer lorderidship? I was never close enuff to them tomes to even sniff at them, never mind thinkin' to enter 'em. Honest!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 4*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, on the outskirts of Eartheart...
> 
> Vuoor Seakin had wandered far surfaceward from the Middledark, farther surfaceward then he'd ever been.  This hadn't happened intentionally, not really.  It was just where his feet led him.  Finding the pond in the farming cavern was a nice surprise.  It made him realize how dry his lungs and gills had become!  Nothing that a nice nap underwater wouldn't fix.  From his deep sleep, Vuoor sensed creatures nearby.  Waking, Vuoor opened his eyes to see a slyth and a dire bat staring down at him from the air.




Vuoor was dreaming of vast waters. He was swimming through the waters. The hunt was going well. He was catching much... Then he slowly opened his eyes to behold a slyth and a dire bat. The Kuo-Toan's eyes jerked wide open and he sat up quickly. Speaking in Kuo-Toan he said, "What the... Where am I? And who are you and you?" He looked about quickly not remembering yet how he got here. The dream still fresh on his mind.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Losing interest, the Judge looks back down at whatever paperwork he was looking at, and says "How do you plead?"




Waiting until after the Gloaming had spoke, Rogoth simply says 'Rogoth did not steal from Dwarf Lord. Rogoth not guilty.'


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

A hushed murmur fills the chamber as the gloaming, svirfneblin, and grimlock plead innocent.  The judge looks up with a startled look on his face.  Regaining his composure quickly, the Judge speaks.

”Very well.  A plea of Not Guilty is entered.  You are remanded to the Deep Prison until such time as a court date is set."  The Judge pauses, studying the three for a moment.  Then he picks up a heavy steel warhammer and slams it on an anvil next to his Judge’s Bench, and calls for the next case.

Your armored guards grab you securely and lead you out of the courtroom.  Moving through different hallways, past massive doors, and into another iron carriage.  The carriage leads you through unknown tunnels (you cannot see out), and deposits you in front of another massive iron door, well guarded by more Steel Shields.  Above the door are the words “Eartheart Deep Prison”, chiseled in stone.  

Inside the Deep Prison you are stripped, each of your items carefully examined and tagged, and taken away.  You are hosed down like an animal, given prison clothing, and taken to a jail cell.  There are four people per cell.  The three of you are put in a cell with a very old dwarf, white-haired and decrepit-looking.  The door clangs shut behind you.

A few minutes later Legs is brought into your cell.  Legs is a prisoner also, inside a steel cage, a cube about a foot on a side.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2004)

*Denasa is shocked at this brutal treatment, as she has never had the like in her life.  She sits gingerly on the floor, waving her soaked wings slightly, her violet eyes bright with tears.  When Legs is brought in she cuddles the cage on her lap, putting her fingers through the bars to touch her friend.*

"What happened?" she whispers, her voice very small, "What happened to us?"


----------



## deadestdai (May 7, 2004)

Solli spat into the corner of the room that seemed most dank and dark and promtly swore out loud. 

He did his best to study the cell for weaknesses and such so he could formulate a plan to escape. 

_Someone set us up. _ His furious thoughts spun about his scarred features. All notions of the Gloaming had dissapeared also and his only aim was to get himself and Rogoth out of the prison. He was also hungry - the idea of munching on the winged girl's pet would seem more enticing if he was not fed anytime soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Speaking in Kuo-Toan he said, "What the... Where am I? And who are you and you?"




"Um, Im sorry Mr... I don't speak your language.  Do you understand my words?" Morph says in Undercommon, replying to the disoriented Kuo-toan.  Morph appears to be a large male humanoid with the same color skin.  His features are very soft and rounded, looking a little like moulded clay.  He is completely bald and has pale yellow eyes.  He wears his black dragon plate armor and carries his shield slung over his back.  His staff in hand, he always wears his two rings.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2004)

"If... if I could just get my components back... if I just had some cocoons, I could get us out of here.  I did nothing wrong, nothing to deserve this..." Denasa whispers, then looks over at Solli.  "I treated you badly, didn't I?  I'm sorry, I just don't always think before I act.  Legs is always telling me to be more patient, maybe I'll learn some day."


----------



## silentspace (May 10, 2004)

*In a farming cavern on the outskirts of Eartheart...*

Dargo Golden walked the familiar steps of his patrol.  He knew it by heart.  The farming cavern was always a nice break from the merchant trade routes.  Dargo had noticed the Slyth and the Dire Bat entering the cavern, accompanied by that Farmer, Dukir was his name, if he recalled correctly.  He watched with a slight curiosity as the Slyth moved through the fields, catching rats for his Dire Bat.  

Dargo’s attention drifted to observe an elderly dwarven woman, quite wealthy by the quality of her clothing, possibly an aristocrat, walking through the cavern with a small entourage.  They looked to be having an afternoon stroll.  Dargo didn’t recognize them, but being so near the trade routes to Eartheart, this wasn’t unusual.

Now where had that Slyth gone to?  Scanning the mushroom fields, Dargo spotted the Slyth and Dire Bat again, by the pond, just in time to see a Kuo-Toa emerge from the water, splashing and sputtering in a strange tongue.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*

Dargo noticed the rich dwarven woman and looked around apprehensively.  He decided to double check that no one was waiting to attack the woman – so soon after he had just passed that way.  He gripped his urgosh and swept his eyes over the cavern.

His eyes came to the slyth and the bat.  They looked to be catching mice.  He had seen them earlier talking with Dukir – a nice enough farmer that didn’t berate Dargo for his heritage – though he didn’t offer him an ale either.

When the Kuo-Toa arose form the water, Dargo became nervous and excited.  _’Kuo-toa this close.  I don’t remember Master Tergon mentioning anything about Kuo-toa anywhere nearby,_ Dargo thought.  Master Tergon was his immediate senior in the patrol – even though Tergon had started in the patrol long after Dargo had begun.

With a final glance to the dwarven woman, Dargo started to make his way to confront the Kuo-toa.  He looked to find farmer Dukir to let him know what was on his farm.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2004)

*In a cell in Eartheart Deep Prison…*

Moving so quietly and smoothly you barely notice it, the old dwarf slips across the floor to the crying Gloaming.  His grizzled face moves to hers, stopping just inches away.  The old dwarf stares at Denasa for a moment, his eyes wide with wonder.

“Come come, dear girl,” he says, his voice soft and tender.  “Don’t be sad.  I thought you were with the others, but you’re not I see.  It’s ok, Mactur is here.  The first day is always the hardest, but it will get better.  Come, dear girl, I will comfort you.”   The old dwarf reaches out in a comforting gesture, to embrace the Gloaming.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2004)

*In a farming cavern on the outskirts of Eartheart...*

Dargo observes the elderly dwarven lady.  The dwarven lady is wearing simple but elegant robes.  Next to her is a young dwarven lass, quite pretty, wearing the clothes of a maidservant.  The maidservant carries a pack, and a staff.  She also has a shortsword at her waist.  Dargo gets the feeling that the staff belongs to the older lady.  Walking twenty feet behind the two females is a young dwarven male in chainmail, a heavy axe resting on his shoulder.  The young male looks bored, and is kicking pebbles towards the mushrooms.

Dargo sweeps the area around the elderly woman with his eyes, looking to see if anyone was lying in wait to rob her of her riches.  What was that?  Was that movement in the mushroom fields?  It was barely noticeable.  Was there something hidden in the fields?  Perhaps it was just some burrowing animals, or perhaps a small stray rothe...  

The aristocratic dwarves are about 90 feet away.  The soft rustling in the mushroom fields came from the other side, about 50 feet from them (140 feet from Dargo).  The Slyth and the Kuo-Toa are to Dargo's left, 150 feet away, on the other side of the pond.  The Slyth and the Kuo-Toa are about 120 feet from the dwarven lady.  (Running is impossible here, due to the mushrooms, but double moves can be taken without difficulty.)

Pwyoolp and Vuoor see the dwarven woman out of the corners of their eyes, but hardly pay them any attention, due to the fact that they have surprised each other.


----------



## deadestdai (May 12, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Moving so quietly and smoothly you barely notice it, the old dwarf slips across the floor to the crying Gloaming.  His grizzled face moves to hers, stopping just inches away.  The old dwarf stares at Denasa for a moment, his eyes wide with wonder.
> 
> “Come come, dear girl,” he says, his voice soft and tender.  “Don’t be sad.  I thought you were with the others, but you’re not I see.  It’s ok, Mactur is here.  The first day is always the hardest, but it will get better.  Come, dear girl, I will comfort you.”   The old dwarf reaches out in a comforting gesture, to embrace the Gloaming.




"I treated you badly, didn't I? I'm sorry, I just don't always think before I act. Legs is always telling me to be more patient, maybe I'll learn some day."

Solli was about to reply to the Gloaming girl, when suddenly and unexpectantly the old dwarf whom he had almost fogetten was in the cell appeared before her and reached out toward Denasa. All at once he was rather suspicious of the old man. (Sense Motive +7)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

"Or perhaps you understand me now?" Morph offers in surface Common, hoping to get some kind of reaction from the Kuo-Toa.  It is rather odd that such a creature would be this close to a dwarved settlement.  Perhaps it is lost and in distress.  "Don't think you understand me now, but it was worth a shot." he says in Sylvan just on the off chance that it will help in the communication efforts.

Looking up from the Kuo-Toa, Morph tries to see if they have been noticed by anyone yet. Seeing the few dwarves wandering about not paying attention to the two of them, he decides it is best to try and keep the Kuo-Toa out of sight and bends down closer to it.  He is a little wary knowing that most such creatures are inherrently dangerous, but perhaps with a little kindness they are less violent.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*

Dargo considered his options for only a brief second.  As much as he wanted to investigate the Slyth and the Kuo-toa , his responsibility was to safeguard the dwarves on their travels . . . not specifically to safeguard them, but to keep the paths and tunnels free from trouble so that can travel with less fear.

Dargo hustled toward the direction of the disturbance.  He didn’t raise an alarm to the dwarves for fear of alerting whatever was in the mushrooms that someone was on to him . . . it . . . them . . . whatever.

OOC: Double move toward the disturbance.  Dargo will try cut the angle of approach toward the dwarves from whatever might be in the mushrooms.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Denasa pats the old dwarf's hand for a moment, tears trickling down her face.*

"I just hate being caged, and I didn't do _anything_," she murmurs.


----------



## Uriel (May 15, 2004)

Rogoth snorts in annoyance at his predicament. _Looking_ about the cell, he attempts to discern if any of the walls seem _irregular_.


----------



## silentspace (May 17, 2004)

Dargo moves through the mushroom fields, heading towards the dwarven lady and her entourage.  The dwarven lady's entourage looks up and sees Dargo approaching from the northeast.  The young dwarven warrior watches the approaching half-dragon suspiciously, and moves to place himself between his charge and the strange-looking dwarf approaching him.  Just as Dargo comes within ten feet of the dwarven warrior, creatures jump out of the mushrooms on the other side, coming from the direction Dargo saw the movement in the fields.

Dargo had feared bandits, but the creatures emerging from the fields are 'merely' rats.  But these rats are as large as war dogs, and Dargo recognizes them as dire rats.  There are seven of them.

*-- Surprise Round --*

_Surprise Initiative_
Dire Rats
_--action paused--_
Dargo

Two *rats* charge in to attack the Lady, their teeth gnashing.  Two sets of rat teeth dig deep into her flesh, and the dwarven lady gasps in shock and pain [8 damage].

A third *rat* charges the maid, but misses.

The remaining four *rats* don’t have a clear line to charge.  Instead, they swarm into the area.


Across the pond, Pwyoolp and Vuoor witness the purple-highlighted dwarf move through the mushroom fields towards the dwarven lady's party, and sees the dire rats burst out of the fields and attack the party.  They are about 120 feet away from the altercation, of which 100 feet of it is pond.  The pond is roughly circular, 100 feet in diameter, with Pwyoolp/Vuoor and the Dwarves/Rats on opposite sides.


----------



## silentspace (May 17, 2004)

Combat map


----------



## silentspace (May 17, 2004)

OOC:  Hmm, should've changed the background color, since there shouldn't be much green in the Underdark, sorry


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

"If you are a friend, and you understand, it looks like someone needs our help." Morph says in undercommon to the Kuo-Toa before moving as quickly as he can towards the dire rats.  As he moves he readies his quarterstaff intending to smite the first beast he reaches.  Seeing that haste is needed he quickly casts _longstrider_ to help him reach them faster.

[ooc: with the extra level Pwyoolp no longer has Ping, now he has Bull, the rather large stag beetle.  As most communities do not care for such large vermin wandering around, Bull stays about a mile outside of any underdark communities.  He is not here at the moment.]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo was a bit surprised to only see rats pour forth from the mushroom as he had expected much worse.  _ ‘Look like hungry buggers from the way they’re coming,’ _Dargo thought.

“Stand down, good sir and deal with these rats,” Dargo called out and he charged toward the rats, slicing along the way.

OOC: Partial action, charge to G7, swing on R6 two handed, Attack +13 (+16, +2 charge, -5 Power attack), Damage (+18 = +13 base 2-handed +5 Power attack) have cleave if necessary.


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

*-- Surprise Round (cont) --*

Dargo leaps into the fray, his urgrosh slicing one rat in two, before doing the same to a second rat.

*-- Round 1 --*

The rats squeak and chitter away loudly as they attack.

One after another, the rats take another bite, then flee.  Rat 1 sinks its teeth into the elderly lady again, and she falls to the ground.  Rats 2 and 3 sink their teeth into her maidservant, who also falls to the ground.  Rat 4 steps in towards the bodyguard and bites him, tearing out a small chunk of flesh before turning and withdrawing.  Rat 5 looks at Dargo fearfully, and retreats without attacking.

_Initiative_
Rats
Dwarf Lady: down
_-- action paused --_
Vuoor
Dargo
Dwarf Maidservant: down
Pwyoolp
Dwarf Bodyguard: injured

The battle seems to be over. You see the rats disappearing into the mushroom fields…


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

In Eartheart Deep Prison...

The old dwarf draws Denasa into an embrace.  “Now now, sweet thing, everything will be ok. I’ll protect you from those who would do you harm,” he shoots a glance over at the other two.  “It’s really only bad for the first dozen years or so, but sooner or later you’ll come to terms with it.  It helps to have friends.  Don’t worry, Bandon will take care of you, and protect you.  I may be old, but there’s few in this prison who would cross me.  And I might be able to get you things too, if you’re nice to me.  Come, come.  You should lie down.  Here, let’s go to my bed.”  The dwarf starts leading Denasa towards one of the bunks.  His hands are wandering over Denasa’s body in a somewhat intimate way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

*Denasa, female gloaming sorcerer, currently hopping mad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> In Eartheart Deep Prison...
> 
> The old dwarf draws Denasa into an embrace.  “Now now, sweet thing, everything will be ok. I’ll protect you from those who would do you harm,” he shoots a glance over at the other two.  “It’s really only bad for the first dozen years or so, but sooner or later you’ll come to terms with it.  It helps to have friends.  Don’t worry, Bandon will take care of you, and protect you.  I may be old, but there’s few in this prison who would cross me.  And I might be able to get you things too, if you’re nice to me.  Come, come.  You should lie down.  Here, let’s go to my bed.”  The dwarf starts leading Denasa towards one of the bunks.  His hands are wandering over Denasa’s body in a somewhat intimate way.



  "First _dozen years?!_" Denasa shrieks, reaching an ear-splitting pitch.  She does several things in quick succession.  First, she pulls clear of the old dwarven leacher's embrace.  Second, she slaps his face for his impertinance.  Third, she grabs Legs' cage and stalks toward the door.  Fourth, she looks over at Rogoth and Solli.

"I'm getting out of here, now, are you with me or against me?" she says, her head held high.  She has one hand free, and is beginning to make some arcane gestures.  "If you're with me, see if you can't make this door go away, one way or another.  If not, I'm melting the lock."  

*She is utterly furious, her wings are vibrating with rage, and her skin is glowing brighter and brighter, almost as bright at torchlight, shining through the flowing black tattoos on her neck, arms, and hands.*


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*

Dargo first made certain that the foes had fled, giving out a loud roar, killing any rats that remained.  Then, he looked over those that had fallen.  He reached to his belt to grab his healing potion, only to find it empty.  _’Damn, forgot to get another after the last fight with the grimlocks,’_ Dargo thought.  He turned to the bodyguard.

“They need healing . . . do you have any healing for them,” Dargo asked.  He looked to the farmhouse and all around for potential help or any more trouble.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

Coming on the scene of the rat bites, Morph answers the odd looking gold dwarf, "I can heal minor wounds, let me have a look." Quickly taking stock of the two who are down Morph grabs one of his wands from his belt and moves to the elderly dwarven lady.  He places the wand above the wounds and quickly mumbles the words required to activate it.  A small yellowish-orange pulse spreads from the tip of the wand over the wound, nitting the bit marks closed.

[ooc: cast _cure light wounds_ from one of his wands.]


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2004)

Rogoth stands, moving from the shadows to where Denessa stands. Glowering at the od Dwarf, he then looks to where Solli is, waiting to see what his Bond-Brother thought was the best course of action.


----------



## silentspace (May 23, 2004)

*In a farming cavern on the outskirst of Eartheart...*

*Dargo * roars at the retreating rats.  Finding himself out of healing potions, he asks the warrior.  “They need healing . . . do you have any healing for them?”

*Morph* casts _Longstrider_ on himself [Adjusted Speed: 25 ft.], and begins to move around the pond.  “I can heal wounds, let me have a look!” he calls out.  [The dwarves are bleeding to death.  Morph will arrive in two rounds, running around the pond in two straight-line runs.  He will be able to adminster aid on the third round.]

The dwarf *bodyguard* looks at Dargo in bewilderment, then at the retreating rats, then at his Lady.  He looks like he wants to give chase, but seems torn, uncertain what to do.  Then he runs to the elderly lady, dropping his axe, and begins administering first aid.  He doesn’t look like he’s very good at it.  He cries out loudly "Help!  somebody help!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

OOC - Is there a little window in the door that Denasa can see out of?  Is there a lock on this side or is there just a bar or latch on the other?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Morph continues to run as fast as he can. (I assume that I am a little behind the others time wise as he continues to run.)


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

OOC: The cell is made of closely-fitted stone.  The door is made of iron bars.  There are no other windows.  The lock is on the outside of the door.  The corridor outside the cell is stone.  All the cells are on the same side.  There are cells adjacent to you on either side, though you can't see the inhabitants.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

"I'm leaving, you two can come, but you, dwarf, will stay!" Denasa snaps.  

*Turning her attention to the door, she places her palm on it at about her best approximation of where the lock is on the other side.  Flexing her hand, she mutters, "Ak-ash!" in harsh voice.*

[OOC - Using _acid splash_ to try to eat through the door and get to the lock]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*

Dargo knew that he hinself had no healing skill.  The last time he had tried he had made it worse and he had missed two days of patrol because of it.  Watching the guard try and apply first aid reminded him of himself.

"Easy, good dwarf," Dargo said, "Help is on the way, don't make things worse.  Does either the maid or the lady here have any potions or salves on them?"


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

As Denasa pulls away from the old dwarf, he smiles sheepishly "No, no, you don't understand, I'm your friend, don't you see?  I'll be much nicer to you than those two!  Those two caused you trouble, no?  Those two don't know how to treat a pretty flower such as yourself, not like I do!  That's a fact as solid as stone, as far as I can see.  Come back here, why don't you?  Come sit next to Bandon."  He pats the mattress next to him.

At the lock, Denasa fires a shot of acid, which has a noticeable, though small, effect on the lock.  It looks like it will take many more shots of acid to eat away at the lock.  She's not sure how many, but she's pretty sure it will take, at the very least, ten more spells.

To her dismay, Denasa sees the acid drip down the metal bars to the floor, discoloring the iron and stone along the way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

*Denasa will indeed use ten more spells, five more zeroth level slot, and then burn five more of her first level slots on _acid splash_ as well.*

"I don't think so, _Bandon_," Denasa says icily, turning her back on him and continuing to eat through the door with her magic.


----------



## silentspace (May 25, 2004)

Denasa continues to cast more acid spells, slowly but surely digging through the iron.  [Burned through ten more spells.]  Thick acid smoke is filling the air, and the bars and floor are burned with it.  The metal casing of the lock is eaten through, and the lock mechanism is melting away.  Now that she can see the mechanism, Denasa has a much better idea of what she needs to burn through.  It will take three, maybe four more spells to dissolve the lock completely.

The dwarf looks on in alarm.  “You’re a mage?!!  And they locked you up here, in the common cells?  Didn’t they find a component pouch on you?  What fools!  This is my lucky day!  Take me with you, pretty flower, you’ll need me!”   Bandon’s face is filled with excitement.

There are noises, calls and shouts, coming from the surrounding cells.  The nearby prisoners are starting to smell the acid smoke.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Dessa will burn through four more spells (using up her 1st level slots) to burn through the locks.*

"You be quiet, all of you!" she snarls to Bandon and the other prisoners indiscriminately.  Tucking Legs' cage up under her arm, she steps back.  "You, Rogoth right?  Kick that door open, we're leaving!  Solli, isn't it?  We're finding our stuff and then we're getting out of here, and anyone that gets in my way is going to get burned!"


----------



## silentspace (May 25, 2004)

As Denasa continues to burn through the lock, Bandon crawls under the bed.  You hear some scraping sounds, then he reappears, a broad grin on his face, holding something behind his back.

The lock melts away [three more spells] and Rogoth kicks the door open.  Bandon says "Good work!  Here, take these and follow me!"  He passes out makeshift daggers to Solli and Denasa, and a rock the size of a Dwarf's head to Rogoth [makeshift club, but only if wielded two-handed].  He has two more makeshift daggers for himself.  "Quick, this way!"  He takes a few steps down the corridor to the left.  You came from the right.  You remember the pathway you came through very well.  It leads to the showers, then the processing room, then out through the front entrance.  Bandon goes a few steps to the left and looks back, to see if you're following him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

"Bandon!  We need to get our things, and I need to get Legs out of this cage!  Can you get us to where they keep the prisoner's possessions?" Denasa hisses, her eyes darting about warily.


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison*

Bandon replies, speaking as quickly as he can.  "Your stuff?  There are too many guards that way!  There's a way out this way!"  He's looking at you with wild eyes.

There _were_ quite a few guards the way you came, dozens of them.  But were they a serious threat?


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

*In a farming cavern on the outskirst of Eartheart...*

Dargo approaches the bodyguard, saying, "Help is on the way, don't make things worse. Does either the maid or the lady here have any potions or salves on them?"

Morph hears the bodyguard's cries, and continues to run.

The bodyguard ignores Dargo, and continues trying to administer first aid.  Dargo sees tears welling up in the bodyguards eyes.  "Lady Milia!  I failed you!"

Just as Morph arrives, a sinister-looking dwarf appears from behind a mushroom, with a composite shortbow in hand, about 25 feet away (from the direction the rats disappeared to).  An arrow hits Dargo [16 damage], followed closely by another [12 damage].  Then the dwarf ducks back behind the mushrooms, disappearing from sight.

[Dargo was surprised (Spot Check 21), and lost initiative.  The sinister dwarf shot an arrow on his surprise round, and another one on his first round.  After shooting the arrow, he ducked behind the mushroom again.  Dargo sees which mushroom it is, of course.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 26, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 4*

Shaking his head the kuo-toan brings his thoughts back to the here and now. Seeing the slyth more away from him after trying to talk, Vuoor began swimming quickly across the pond. Obviously the slyth had not known kuo-toan. He did seem to know undercommon which gave them a common language. He decided he would try to speak with the slyth once on the opposite side of the pond. But why had he left in such a hurry?


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf HPs: 55/83, AC: 21*



			
				Bodyguard said:
			
		

> The bodyguard ignores Dargo, and continues trying to administer first aid.  Dargo sees tears welling up in the bodyguards eyes.  "Lady Milia!  I failed you!"




“Easy, lad, you’ve only failed if it’s too late.   Help is on the way – as I said,” Dargo said, trying to comfort the younger dwarf.  “Just remain calm and . . ugh!”

Dargo lost his train of thought as a bolt thunked nicely into his side, followed by another.  Bringing his urgosh to bear, Dargo charged the location of the would-be assassin.  As he saw the still approaching help, Dargo called out, “Heal her, I’ll take care of this!”

OOC: Urgosh +18 [+7 Base +7 Str + 1 Focus +1 Enhancement +2 Charge] Two handed (1d10 + 13 + 1d6 Frost (x20)), AC: 19 for the round.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2004)

Morph continues to run, calling out, "I am coming hold on help is on the way."  As he is still quite a ways away he has not yet seen the crossbow wielding assassin in the mushrooms.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> ...and a rock the size of a Dwarf's head to Rogoth [makeshift club, but only if wielded two-handed].





Rogoth quickly tears his leather shirt off, stripping the binding thongs away and lacing them around the rock. Tying these to his belt, he hefts the makeshift flail  and takes a few swings, pleased with himself.

OoC: It's worth a shot, getting a flail out of it for creativity, if not, a club is fine.



Chiming in with Denessa,Rogoth says 'Little buzz-wings right. Rogoth no leave without his Axe. No Ratbeard will use what Rogoth took from Duergar Warlord.'
That said, the Grimlock prepared to lead the way down the path, waiting for Solli to say something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

"Let's go, no need to hurt the guards if necessary, but if they get in my way I'm going to scorch them!" Denasa says, ignoring Rogoth's name for her for now.


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

*Just outside a bust-open cell in Eartheart Deep Prison...*

Rogoth ties his shirt around the rock, making a make-shift flail [no one has belts].

Bandon replies, his voice shrill with frustration "See?  I would never call you buzz-wings!  Come with Me!  Come!"  He gestures furiously, then seeing Denasa's determination to go in the other directions, his shoulders slump a bit, and he trots off alone.


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

*In a farming cavern below Eartheart...*

*Morph* arrives by the Dwarven Lady's side with his Wand ready.  Speaking the activation word, a soft white light emerges from the Wand, sealing and closing the Lady's wounds.  She does not regain consciousness.

*Dargo* pursues the assassin, and finds him behind the mushroom.  Swinging his urgrosh two-handed, he slices deeply into the assassin [20 damage]

The *assassin* shrieks in pain and retreats, only to reappear a second later behind Dargo [circled around the mushroom].  He has dropped his bow and drawn a rapier and a shortsword.  He thrusts with his rapier, but misses.

From behind nearby mushrooms, two more *dwarves* appear with rapier and shortsword drawn, and circle around Dargo.  One takes up a positon opposite the assassin, and thrusts out with his rapier [11 damage].  The other misses.

Two *rats* also appear, from further away, and rush up to attack.  Both miss.

*Vuoor* sees the action on the other side of the pond.  Swimming straight across and out of the water, he arrives next to Morph, the two fallen dwarven ladies, and the dwarf bodyguard.  Twenty feet away is Dargo, surrounded by dwarves and rats.


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf HPs: 44/83, AC: 21*

Dargo broke into a wide grin as his opponents surrounded him, his smile slightly disarming because of the larger teeth granted by his heritage.  He swung to and fro, making full use of his weapon of choice and his skill.  Dargo attacked his initial foe first, hoping to drop him and follow through on another.

OOC: Full Attack: Urgosh (Primary-Blade):+14/+9, Dmg: 1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost (x20), Urgosh (Secondary-spear):+14/+9 Dmg: 1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock (x20).  Remember Cleave, if he hasn't dropped a foe, his final attack will be on a rat, hoping to get a cleave and hit the other rat.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

Seeing the lady's wounds close, Morph casts his next spell on the other woman who fell. Then next round he will return to the noble woman to try and get her standing.  At all times he keeps his shield ready in his other hand to try and protect himself and the fallen from further attacks. (ie. no attacks of opportunity for me)

Edit: added shield and fixed horrific grammar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

*Denasa, female gloaming sorcerer*

"Come on Rogoth," Denasa says, and starts to fly down the corridor.  If she encounters any guards she'll do one of three things (probably in sucession):

*Yell at the guards, "Run, they're coming!  Run for your lives!" with a terrified expression on their face (Bluff +13).  When they turn to run, Rogoth can hit them with his flail if they don't run fast enough.

If that fails, Denasa will start to glow as brightly as she can, slowly flying forward, and pitch a huge fit.  She'll start crying about how the great spirits are coming to possess her, and that they will kill anyone in their path.  She'll twitch and moan, and roll her eyes back.  Then she'll suddenly stop, glare at the guards, and say in the most impressive voice she can muster, "I will feast on your soul."  Again, Bluff +13 for all she's worth.

If that fails, _scorching ray_, one spell will give her three rays, and she'll try to get as many of the guards as she can with them, all the time screeching about how their "souls will be consumed by fire."  

Wash, rinse, repeat until they get their stuff, and then more of the same (if it keeps working) until they can get the heck out of the prison.  Or follow where Bandon went, whichever looks better at the time.  And if she can find or threaten the location of the key to Leg's cage out of anyone, she'll get that too.*


----------



## Uriel (May 29, 2004)

Rogoth pushes Solli along, following Denasa, his makeshift weapon ready for Dwarf skulls. Using his _Scent_ to try and sniff out any Dwarves before they get near, as well as his [i[Blindsight[/i].

Moving as quiet as possible (+7, +12 if the dwarves didn't take his boots), the Grimlock takes the lead position, ready at a moment's notice to alert his companions of the presence of Guards.


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

Denasa and Rogoth leave Solli in the cell and head in search of their lost equipment.  As they pass the other cells, the prisoners start shouting, some cheering, others yelling at them to rescue them.  They are raising quite an alarm.

The Gloaming and the Grimlock arrive at the door leading to the showers.  This is the door you came through.  The door is locked.  There is a small, shuttered window in the door, that is currently closed.  The shutter cannot be opened from this side.  The hallway continues on, lined with cells full of shouting prisoners.

[You are wearing nothing but pajama-type, prison-issue pants and shirts]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

"Rogoth?  Would you care to remove the door from its hinges?" Denasa asks sweetly.


----------



## deadestdai (May 31, 2004)

After his moment of indecision Solli hastely makes to follow off after Denasa and Rogoth, keeping to what ever shadows are available makeshift dagger in hand.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

Solli (apparently having a change of heart), rushes down the corridor, arriving just in time to see Rogoth start pounding on the door.

The pounding is having some effect, but after two slams the window on the door slides open.  An alarmed-looking dwarf guard peeks out at you, then quickly slams the window shut.  You hear an alarm go off, and the sounds of much running about behind the door.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2004)

*In a farming cavern on the outskirts of Eartheart...*

*Morph* moves over to the maid, using his wand on her.  She comes to, and is startled to see the Slyth standing over her.

*Dargo* attacks the first assassin with his blade, just narrowly missing.  Spinning his weapon around,  he thrusts with the spear end, sinking it into the dwarf right next to his previous slice [11 damage.]  As the dwarf falls, his spear end lashes out at another dwarf, penetrating into its flesh [Cleave, 14 damage].  The dwarf is still standing.  Dargo spins his Urgrosh again, attacking with the axe end [miss], and then the spear end [miss.]

The two remaining *dwarves* look fearfully at Dargo, and at their fallen comrade.  They press on with their attack, attacking with both rapier and shortsword, both from flanking positions.  The first dwarf hits with his shortsword [11 damage].  The second hits with his rapier [11 damage].  The first *rat* gets in a lucky bite [Critical!  4 damage].  The second *rat* misses.  [Dargo thinks the hits of these remaining dwarves and rats were more luck than skill.  He can't be sure though.  Still, a wound is a wound, despite the skill level of the opponent, and Dargo was getting plenty of them.]

*Vuoor* (autopilot) charges one of the dwarves flanking Dargo, connecting with his flippered fist.  It's a glancing blow [5 damage].


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 2, 2004)

The pounding came to Solli's ears long before he arrived at the door and his companions. The deep gnome knew that the kind of noise he had been hearing could only come from his earstwhile pal.

Then the shutter opened with a dwarven face peering out, then dissapearing and then it shut. Solli knew what was going to come next.....

O, bloody hell.......

He'd been in situations like this before, only, he had been a little better armed and prepared before hand. He slunk back against the rock wall and did his best to usher Denasa and Rogoth to do the same in case the door were to suddenly slam open. 

(OOC: After trying to get the others to stay back from the door, he'll do his best to hide against the walls in the hopes of being able to slip around any dwarven guards who may come through.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

*Denasa looks over at Solli.*

"Do you think you can get the door open any other way?  If not, I'm going to go into a little fit, so just look alarmed and play along if it looks like they fall for it," the gloaming says.  Then she prepares to go into the acting fits outlined above.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 2, 2004)

Solli looks at the gloaming with a neutral expression. 

Shooting a swift look toward the door and listening hard to try to hear if any guards were coming, he replied,
Erm.... Missus, I'm not so sure your amatuer dramatics will work in this instance. Just turn your glowy-light off and get behind my pal Rogoth there where you'll be safe. 

Then he resumes his hiding posture and waits for the guards to arrive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

"They're dwarves, they don't have much in the way of imagination.  Oh, I suppose I owe you one.  But if it doesn't work, we do it my way next time," Denasa warns.  She wraps her wings around herself and tries to conceal herself as best she can.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2004)

Morph tries to quickly calm the maid, "You are safe for now, but I must see to your Lady again for her wounds are not cooperating as well as yours have."

Morph then moves back over to the lady and uses his wand again, hoping to see her eyes flutter open as well.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf HPs: 18/83, AC: 21*

“Two can play at that game scum,” Dargo commented.  "Any last words I should tell your loved ones after you're dead?"  He took a swing at the dwarf that was now flanked, hoping to finish him, then the other.  He didn’t have much left, but he was darned certain that he was finishing off these scum before he fell.

OOC: Full Attack: Urgosh (Primary-Blade):+14/+9, Dmg: 1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost (x20), Urgosh (Secondary-spear):+14/+9 Dmg: 1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock (x20). Remember Cleave, and +2 for flanking first dwarf.  After his attacks, Dargo will 5' adjust out of an flank he yet remained in.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

*In a farming cavern on the Outskirts of Earthheart.*

*Morph* moves back to the Dwarven Lady, next to the bodyguard standing over her with his axe ready, and heals her again with his wand.  The Lady's eyes flutter open and she looks up at Morph with a serene look on her face.

*Dargo*’s urgrosh neatly slices off one dwarf’s head, following through to slice of deeply into the second’s chest.  The second dwarf falls.  Continuing through with both the axe and spear ends, Dargo finishes off the remaining rats.

*Vuoor* (autopilot) races up to help Dargo, and arrives just as the half-dragon finishes off the last rat.

The headless dwarf’s body transforms, remaining vaguely dwarvish, but growing hair, a snout, beady eyes, and a long rat’s tail.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison*

The sirens blare loudly through the corridors.  After a bit, the mad rushing around behind the door seems to settle down, then the door bursts open.  Nine dwarves burst through, in chain mail and wielding battleaxes.

The *dwarves* don’t seem to notice Solli, though they look at both Rogoth and Denasa.

_Surprise Initiative_
Solli

_Initiative_
Solli
Rogoth
Denasa
Dwarves (9)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2004)

To the dwarven lady Morph says, "I am Morph and you are safe for the moment.  Please stay near your maid and bodyguard until I make sure that everything is secure"  Then quickly to the bodyguard, "Guard her man, we will take care of the rest!" 

Then Morph will stand and cast about looking for the half-dragon and any enemies that still appear to be present. He will draw his crossbow and load it.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2004)

Rogoth thought to himself..._battleaxes_...at least he'd soon have a proper weapon in hand once again.

OoC:Waiting in Solli's action(s)...


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 18/83 AC:19*

Dargo was breathing heavy and bleeding from various cuts and bites.  He nooded to the Kuo-toa in thanks, saying in undercommon, "I thank you, stranger, for your help.  I'm not certain I would still be here without it."

He then quickly searched the bodies for anything of significance, paying particular importance on any potions (as his is still looking to heal those that had fallen).  When he was finished, he gathered the gear and dragged the body of the changed one back to the dwarves and slyth to get their opinion.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 8, 2004)

**Surprise Initiative**

Solli with his back to the wall, waited for the dwarves to all pass him by, then made to sneak beyind them and out into the corridor beyond. Perhaps if he was fast enough, he'd find his belongings and dart thruster and be able to return to help Rogoth deal with the guards. (Without his gear, Solli really wasn't suited all that much to combat one bit.)

**Solli first up**

OOC: Searching about for the room with the char's gear in. If locks need picking, then he'll do so to get in. Armour won't be donned, just weapons collected, for now. If he finds nothing in the short time alloted - store-room-wise - then he'll just head back and get into position to deal some nasty sneak attack damage to the unwary gaurds from behind.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC:  Your gear is not here.  The door leads to a guard room, beyond which is a corridor with the showers off of it, then the intake room, where your gear was put in boxes and slid past a wall of iron bars, presumably to put in storage somewhere.  After the intake room is another corridor which leads to the lobby and the gates.  The only thing you saw outside the gates was the road (tunnel).  You're not sure where you are, but you suspect you are somewhat deeper underground from where you first met.

Please post attack bonuses and damage info if you're attacking.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

Seeing that things look like they have been handled by Dargo, Morph moves forward to introduce himself. Still wary of any other assassins.  "Greetings friend, names Morph.  Quick work with them assassins.  Glad I was around though to help those ladies."


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2004)

Morph said:
			
		

> "Greetings friend, names Morph.  Quick work with them assassins.  Glad I was around though to help those ladies."




Dargo hadn't yet let up with his wariness.  He glanced down at the creature he dragged over, then looked to Morph.

"Name's Dargo . . . Dargo Golden, Ranger on Patrol of Eartheart," Dargo said by way of greeting.  "Thanks for you're help, hopefully they feel somewhat better now."

"Mi'lady, sir and ma'am," Dargo said, "do any of you recognize this creature or have any idea why he would attack?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2004)

_Hmm... I wonder if I can fit where the boxes of stuff went,_ Denasa thinks, going to investigate if the guards pass her by.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2004)

Morph offers a quick "Well met Dargo Golden." before turning back to the dwarven lady and her escorts to see if they have any more need of his abilities.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf HPs: 18/83, AC: 21*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Morph offers a quick "Well met Dargo Golden." before turning back to the dwarven lady and her escorts to see if they have any more need of his abilities.




"Umm . . . I might have a scratch or two you can look at, once they're alright," Dargo said somewhat subdued.  His eyes were still searching for any further trouble.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Dargo was breathing heavy and bleeding from various cuts and bites.  He nooded to the Kuo-toa in thanks, saying in undercommon, "I thank you, stranger, for your help.  I'm not certain I would still be here without it."
> 
> He then quickly searched the bodies for anything of significance, paying particular importance on any potions (as his is still looking to heal those that had fallen).  When he was finished, he gathered the gear and dragged the body of the changed one back to the dwarves and slyth to get their opinion.




"I am glad to have been of some small assistance. I am Vuoor Seakin, at your service." The Kuo-Toan bows.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 14, 2004)

His search having come up fruitless, Solli made a mental note of the layout of where he had just been and headed back to aid Rogoth and the gloaming girl. 

**OOC: Once returned, he'll sneak up on the rear-most dwarf (Move Silently +13 ) and stab at him (Catching him flatfooted I think if he does not hear Solli's approach) with sneak attack damage (att +7, target is flatfooted - dam 1d4+3d6 sneak). If the dwarf's companion fail to notice Solli's attack (And just assuming that the guard is killed outright in one blow) then he'll either do the same to another target or try to flank another with Rogoth.**


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2004)

OOC:  I'm having great difficulty adjudicating what Solli is doing.  So in the end, I'm going to follow his first post as closely as possible.

*-- Surprise Round --*

*Solli* delays, waiting for the dwarves to pass by.

*-- Round 1 --*

*Solli* continues to delay.

_Initiative_
Solli: delaying
_-- action paused --_
Rogoth
Denasa
Dwarves (9)


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2004)

Map


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 16, 2004)

Is it possible to still join this group?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

*Denasa will wait for the dwarves to come out of the room.  If they do so, Denasa will raise her hands and give them a death glare.*

"Let us go immediately!  We have committed no crime, and I don't want to hurt you if I don't have to.  But I will not be caged, so stand aside, noble dwarves, and let justice take its own course," Denasa says in her most persuasive tones.

[OOC - Bluff +13.  If that fails, _scorching ray_, just above the three guys in front, in order to scare them.  But only if they insist on taking us prisoner again.  I believe that's the only spell she has that doesn't require material components.]


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 16, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm having great difficulty adjudicating what Solli is doing.  So in the end, I'm going to follow his first post as closely as possible.
> 
> *-- Surprise Round --*
> 
> ...





**OOC: Forgive the confusion SS, I got a little confused as well it seems. Just take Solli's original actions (Search for equip) as his surprise and first round actions and and if the search takes up more rounds then that too. Once he has found as much as you have described, he'll THEN head back to do the second stuff I posted. (I had originally read your post as that the dwarves had infact left the room and entered the corridor with the party.)**


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf HPs: 18/83, AC: 21*



			
				Vuoor said:
			
		

> "I am glad to have been of some small assistance. I am Vuoor Seakin, at your service." The Kuo-Toan bows.




Dargo eyed the kuo-toan warily.  He could not doubt the help Dargo received, but it took a second or two to relax around Vuoor.  Dargo only had to realize the reactions that he received on a daily basis from other dwarves.

"If there's something to this attack, I may need to ask for your help . . . though that depends on what these fine dwarves have to say," Dargo replied.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> **OOC: Forgive the confusion SS, I got a little confused as well it seems. Just take Solli's original actions (Search for equip) as his surprise and first round actions and and if the search takes up more rounds then that too. Once he has found as much as you have described, he'll THEN head back to do the second stuff I posted. (I had originally read your post as that the dwarves had infact left the room and entered the corridor with the party.)**




OOC:  OK.  I should have said something along the lines of "The dwarves are in the process of rushing out."  How I'm doing this is:  Dwarves open door.  Check for surprise (see if dwarves spot hidden PCs - Solli and Denasa).  Roll inititiative.  You can tell by the way the dwarves are standing that they are about to rush out into the hallway.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2004)

Dargo's keen eyes scan the area, searching for more ambushers.  The two dwarves on the ground bleed to death, and also transform into wererats.

The dwarf lady speaks.  "Thank you for coming to our aid.  I am Lady Miria Stronghammer, Matron of Clan Stronghammer.  Clan Stronghammer rules territory in the Deep Realm, below Earthheart.  Deep Lord Karam Stronghammer is my son."

"Our family tomb was broken into a couple days ago.  Divinations revealed that the thieves were not citizens of the Great Rift, but creatures of the Deepwild, also known as the Underdark.  Further divinations found them to be hiding in a certain tavern in Eartheart.  Based on this information, they have been arrested by the Steel Shields and are being held in Eartheart Deep Prison.  I have come to represent Clan Stronghammer at their trial.  But the trial date has not been set yet, so..."  

Lady Miria looks at you with a mischevious glint in her eye.  "... so I snuck out on my own to visit Eartheart Deep Prison, which is not far from here.  I wasn't stealthy enough, though, and these two caught me sneaking out, and insisted on accompanying me, though I made them promise not to tell anyone else.  It seems they were right to be cautious."   Turning to her handmaid and bodyguard, she says "Please forgive me.  I did not mean to put you in harm's way." 

Returning her attention to Dargo, Morph and Vuoor, she says "I do not know who the ambushers are, but my Master Tracker has suspected that someone has been trailing us since we left Stronghammer Keep.  Would you be so kind as to escort a foolish old lady the rest of the way to Eartheart Deep Prison?  I am curious to see who the tomb robbers are."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

OoC: I assume that Solli's action is worked out and Rogoth will be up. Delay until a dwarf comes through the room then attempt to disarm him if he is using a battle axe (Mmm...Battle Axe) or smack him with my makeshift flail if not. +12 to hit,+5 damage sans Gauntlets, 1D6 flail I think...

Off-topic:SS, what program do you use for your dungeon mapper? I'm getting rather sick of scanning graph maps.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

"Pleasure to meet you Lady Stronghammer.  My name is Pwyoolp Ripplepond though please call me Morph.  I would be glad to escort you until you are safely returned to your estate.  If you feel that it is still necessary to visit these thieves then please lead the way, I shall follow." says Morph to the dwarven noblewoman.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

OOC: Uriel, please post Rogoth to the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm using Adobe Illustrator for the maps.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf HPs: 18/83, AC: 21*

Dargo listened to the Matron's words, looking for any deception.  Not noting any*, Dargo looked to clarify her words. 

"Greetings, Matron Stonehammer.  I'm known as Dargo Golden, and I'm on patrol for the city of Eartheart.  As such, it would be my duty to see you safely to Eartheart," Dargo replied.  "You mentioned a master tracker . . . I don't mean to mis-speak, but are there others in your group or nearby?  If so, we should recover them as well before heading to Eartheart."

"Shapechangers are dangerous folk, and I see three here as former bandits.  I'm going to take a moment to scout the area before we set off, to see if I can learn anything about them," Dargo commented.

Dargo then scouted the area of the wererat ambush looking for how long they had been waiting, and clue as to which direction they arrived from . . . things of that sort. **


* - Sense Motive +1 base.

** - Spot +14, Survival +7


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

*In a farming cavern below Eartheart*



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> Dargo listened to the Matron's words, looking for any deception.  Not noting any, Dargo looked to clarify her words.
> 
> "Greetings, Matron Stonehammer.  I'm known as Dargo Golden, and I'm on patrol for the city of Eartheart.  As such, it would be my duty to see you safely to Eartheart," Dargo replied.  "You mentioned a master tracker . . . I don't mean to mis-speak, but are there others in your group or nearby?  If so, we should recover them as well before heading to Eartheart."




"Oh I don't think we need to worry about the others.  I feel quite confident now that I have you three for protection.  The rest of my group is staying at the Golden Mushroom Inn"  [Dargo knows this to be a high-quality inn off of a trade tunnel, less than a mile away.]  Matron Stonehammer giggles like a little girl for a moment before adding.  "They'll be fine, I left them a note."



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> "Shapechangers are dangerous folk, and I see three here as former bandits.  I'm going to take a moment to scout the area before we set off, to see if I can learn anything about them," Dargo commented.




Matron Stonehammer shudders and gets to her feet, noticing the wererats for the first time.  You see her hands go to her wounds almost instinctively.  Then she looks around with concern to see how Dargo and her maid are also badly wounded.  Nonetheless, she seems almost preternaturally calm as she speaks.  "Wererats.  Yes, let us return to the Golden Mushroom.  Young guard, rush ahead and have the innkeeper summon a healer for us.  I'm afraid our healer's skills alone may not sufficient to heal all of our wounds."

[Dargo senses no deception in the Matron's words.  Dargo scouts the area and finds the wererats were new arrivals in the farming cavern.  They came from a trade tunnel, from the direction of the Golden Mushroom Inn]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

"Indeed, I can help as much as I can.  I do a fine job of knitting together man made wounds. But if these wererats have infected anyone with thier weapons or claws then I am afraid that it is beyond my abilities at the moment."  says Morph.

Morph thinks things through for a moment to himself, _I really don't think that this woman knows a whole lot about what she is getting into, she sounds a little naive.  Of course I have pledged to see her safe again.  Perhaps I can pick up a few of the supplies that Bull and I need somewhere round here._


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 18/83 AC:19*

Dargo nodded in agreement and said, "Let's get it done, then."

He took point, alert for any other danger.  Dargo was uncertain about doubling back on the path of the attackers. Though if that's what the Matron wanted, Dargo wasn't about to argue with the Matron of a clan.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

The kuo-toan nods.

"I too will be happy to accompany you if you wish, madam."

Vuoor taks up a position in the rear of the group.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

*At the Golden Mushroom Inn*

Morph, Dargo and Vuoor accompany Miria's party back to the Golden Mushroom Inn, where the rest of the Matron's party awaits.  The matron of the Stronghammer clan is staying in very large, well-appointed suites.  Fine food and drink are laid out in abundance.  Healers are summoned for the wounded, and eventually everyone is fully healed and cured of disease.

Lady Miria tells her tale.

"When I first felt it, the profound sadness, the constriction in my chest, I suspected what it was, but it was too horrible to face.  Karam called for doctors, but I knew I was not suffering from a physical ailment.  I knew what it was all along, but I didn't say anything until the diviners confirmed it.  The Stronghammer tomb has been broken into, and the bodies of my husband, and his father and mother were seized, and their souls called back to this world, and twisted.  The feeling I had was the sadness of their souls at the desecration done to the tomb and their bodies.  Their bodies have been instilled with an evil power, and are now standing guard inside the tomb.  It's strange, the divinations tell us that nothing has been taken from the tomb.  We have not gone inside yet, you see.  It is exceedingly dangerous, but my son Karam does not fear that.  He fears fighting the spirits of his father and grandparents, however twisted and evil they may have become."  Miria pauses to dab at the tears in her eyes with a silk handkerchief.

"That is why I have come surfaceward to visit Eartheart Deep Prison, to see the tomb robbers and learn what I can from them.  What have they done?  And why?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*



			
				Lady Miria said:
			
		

> "That is why I have come surfaceward to visit Eartheart Deep Prison, to see the tomb robbers and learn what I can from them.  What have they done?  And why?"




"I don't think it would be safe on the road for you to travel to Eartheart with so few guardians," Dargo said after hearing the tale.  Something didn't seem to ring right, but he couldn't put his finger on it.  Perhaps by going to the prision and speaking with the robbers, he might have a better idea.

"If you don't mind, mi'lady, I'll accompany you to Eatheart Prision and provide what aid I can.  My patrol is almost over, and I seem to think that it will be better if I come along.  I can't speak for the others, but I would welcome their aid as well."

Dargo looked to he newfound traveling companions, Morph and Vuoor, in question.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Rogoth* waits to disarm the first dwarf who comes near.

*Denasa* waits for the dwarves to come out of the room.  She doesn't have to wait long.

The first *dwarf* moves out into the hallway, right in front of Rogoth.

*Rogoth* reaches out to disarm the dwarf.  The dwarf reacts, slicing the Grimlock with his axe [4 damage, Rogoth's disarm attempt fails].

*Denasa* raises her hands and gives the dwarf a death glare.  "Let us go immediately! We have committed no crime, and I don't want to hurt you if I don't have to. But I will not be caged, so stand aside, noble dwarves, and let justice take its own course," Denasa says in her most persuasive tones.  It's a good bluff, but the dwarves seem unaffected by it.  Perhaps they are used to hearing protestations of innocence from prisoners, or they have a very high degree of faith in their legal system...

The *dwarf* continues past Rogoth and Denasa, allowing both heroes to gain a free attack.  Rogoth connects with his makeshift flail [13 damage].  Denasa misses.  The dwarf pivots and swings at Rogoth, missing.  Other dwarves follow, and Rogoth is hit by the second and third dwarves [12 damage]

_Initiative_
Solli
Rogoth: 16 damage
Denasa
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2-9: uninjured


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Denasa skips backward ten feet and cries out to the dwarves again.*

"I warned you to let us pass!" she cries, and sends several gouts of fire right above their heads.  "Stand aside and we won't hurt you any more!"

[OOC - _scorching ray_ above the heads of the dwarves in the corridor.]


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 14, 2004)

Solli was used to seeing Rogoth hurt and hacked at but not in situations when he was both un armoured and armed in such a poor fashion. Knowing full well he was risking his own hide by doing so, he steps out from the wall and stabs at the unprotected flank of the dwarf who he would "conveniently" flank opposite Rogoth. 

(Dwarf #4 - lovely bit of sneak attack damage, me hopes.....)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2004)

"I too will accompany you if you desire it."  Morph added as Dargo finishes.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I too will accompany you if you desire it."  Morph added as Dargo finishes.




The Kuo-Toan nods.

"Then it is decided! The three of us will accompany you to the prison."

Vuoor smiles a toothy grin at Dargo and Morph.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2004)

Angered, Rogoth smashes the puny dwarf with his makeshift flail.


<+12 to hit,+5 damage sans Gauntlets, 1D6 light flail >


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

*-- Round 2 --*

*Solli * emerges from the shadows behind the dwarf and stabs with his dagger, hitting once.  [16 damage]

*Rogoth* adds his attack to Solli's, hitting twice [9 and 11 damage].  On the second hit, the dwarf slumps to the ground.

*Denasa * skips backward ten feet as she prepares to cast a spell.  Two dwarves take advantage of her movement and swing their axes at her.  The first misses, but the second axe bites into her shoulder [6 damage].  Denasa cries out "I warned you to let us pass!" and sends several gouts of fire right above their heads. "Stand aside and we won't hurt you any more!"  [Untrained Intimidate check, result 18 (19 +5 cha -4 size -2 situational)]

*Dwarf 1* takes a five foot step towards Denasa and takes a mighty two-handed swing at Denasa, connecting.  [Power attack for 2, 13 damage].

*Dwarves 2 and 3* move quickly away from Denasa, clearing out to let her pass [Withdraw action].

The dwarves inside the guard room were outside the line of effect of Denasa's intimidation, and continue to pour out into the hallway.

*Dwarf 5* moves into the hallway.  As they pass both Solli and Rogoth manage to make attacks on him as he passes.  [19 and 11 damage.]  Staggered but still standing, Dwarf 5 rounds Solli and attacks him with his axe from behind [8 damage].

Four more *dwarves* follow, concentrating their attacks on Solli.  Two more axes strike the svirfneblin. [11 and 7 damage]

_Initiative_
Solli: 26 damage
Rogoth: 16 damage
Denasa: 19 damage
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: 30 damage
Dwarves 6-9: uninjured


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2004)

*At the Golden Mushroom...*

A look of sheer delight crosses Miria's face, though you're not sure if its because of your offers to accompany her or because of the pastry she's nibbling on at the moment.  

"It was quite foolish of me to walk about on my own like that, wasn't it?  Silly me, I thought the caverns of Eartheart were safer than that!  But it's not, I see, which is why Eartheart needs such stout defenders as yourselves.  Don't worry yourselves over my safety though, I won't be wandering off by myself anymore.  But I'd be delighted to have you accompany me as my companions!  Care for a pastry?"

There is a rush of activity as Lady Miria's carriages are prepared.  Dargo, Vuoor and Morph accompany Lady Miria in her beautifully appointed personal carriage, despite the objections of her guards, who look on the three strangers with some suspicion.  The banners of House Stronghammer are unfurled, and the line of carriages departs towards Eartheart Deep Prison.

[Morph gets the feeling Lady Miria would not object to him bringing an oversized beetle along, if he wanted to.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

As long as they are somewhere near the more wild outskirts of the city, Morph asks, "As protection is our purpose here, I was wondering if anyone would mind a companion of mine joining us?  His name is Bull and he is a stag beetle.  He should be somewhere nearby and his strength might come in handy if more attempt to waylay us."


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*



			
				Morph said:
			
		

> As long as they are somewhere near the more wild outskirts of the city, Morph asks, "As protection is our purpose here, I was wondering if anyone would mind a companion of mine joining us?  His name is Bull and he is a stag beetle.  He should be somewhere nearby and his strength might come in handy if more attempt to waylay us."




"I have no issue with it,"  Dargo replied.  "I'll scout ahead slightly when we set out - both to try and detect any waylayers and to put others at ease about our group."

Dargo then made certain all of his equipment was in place and prepared to head back into the tunnels, scouting ahead for the group (about 100 feet ahead - nothing serious).


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 20, 2004)

After recieving such terrible wounds form the guards, Solli decides that to stay where he was would be folly. First he tries to stab at the nearest guard, then he tries to dive through gaps and between legs and beyond into the room from where the dwarves had come.


(Stab with dagger +7, then Tumble out of harm's way *I hope* +12)


----------



## silentspace (Jul 23, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

OOC:  Where is Solli going?  If he goes to E5, that will be a five foot step only, which will allow him to get a full attack before moving, with no tumble roll required.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 23, 2004)

*In Miria Stronghammer's retinue...*

Lady Miria smiles in delight as Morph brings Bull, though Morph sees several of the dwarven guards looking at the beetle with distaste.  She looks momentarily disappointed that Dargo will be scouting ahead and won't be joining her in her carriage, but then smiles warmly at him, telling him they'll all feel safer with him scouting ahead.  Then she settles in her carriage with Morph and Vuoor and fans herself with a lovely fan, decorated with images of surface mountains and streams.  In the dim carriage, lit by softly glowing glass orbs filled with phosphorescent moss, Lady Miria's eyes seem to radiate with a faint inner light.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 24, 2004)

**OOC: Well put - let's do that then cos he is looking haggard where he is. **


----------



## silentspace (Jul 25, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

*-- Round 2 --*

*Solli* strikes out with his dagger, hitting dwarf in front of him twice [24 damage total], before slipping past him and into the room.

_Initiative_
Solli: 26 damage
_-- action paused --_
Rogoth: 16 damage
Denasa: 19 damage
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: 30 damage
Dwarves 6-8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: 24 damage


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2004)

Trying to make small conversation, Morph inquires about the fan that Lady Miria holds, "That is an interesting piece you hold there.  I assume that it depicts the surface realm. I have never been there myself, actually Eartheart is the closest to the surface I have ever come.  Have you seen such sights yourself?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*

Dargo ranged ahead, wary of potential threats.  He drifted back occasionally to give updated to the guard on the carriage, and to give advice on the best route.  The carriage was an issue - many of the tunnels were just not appropriate for a carriage due to size or fallen materials.

Dargo used the time to think about this Lady and her story.  Something didn't seem right.  He was suspicious by nature, and Dargo's job didn't help the matter.  Hopefully, the authorities in Eartheart could make more out of it.  Dargo wasn't a student of history or nobility - he just wasn't interested in the stories and travails of someone far away - he had enough problems on his own.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 28, 2004)

Lady Miria smiles at Morph, flipping the fan open and closed a few times.  "It's made of paper glued to wood sticks.  Quite inventive, isn't it?  Yes, those are 'mountains', and the blue above it is 'sky', and those are 'clouds'.  I think it's quite beautiful there, even if they lack the riches in gems and metals that we gold dwarves have."

"Of course, our wealth is why thieves from the Underdark want to tunnel into our tombs.  But tell me Morph, why would creatures from the Underdark break into our family tomb and not take anything?  There are great riches in there.  And deadly traps too, that is for sure, but if they managed to break into the tomb, why stop there and then turn around without taking anything?  My son, Deep Lord Karam Stronghammer, doesn't care about these questions.  He's only glad that the perpetrators have been caught, and will be punished for trespassing and defiling a Deep Lord's family tomb.  I would like to know though.  What do you think?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*Denasa tries to fly above the dwarves to get into the room if she can.  If they hurt the dwarves any more they were going to be hunted for years...*


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2004)

Rogoth will continue to smash any available Dwarves, pausing only to retrieve a Battle Axe, should the chance occur.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor merely sits. He tries to keep his eyes and ears atuned to the surroundings to try and detect and abnormalities in the nearby terrain.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Rogoth* smashes the dwarf in front of him, and he sees the dwarf's eyes begin to glaze over.  Realizing the dwarf was losing consciousness, Rogoth smashes him again, and the dwarf crumples to the ground in a heap.  

*Denasa* sees Solli duck into the guard room and quickly follows.  She tumbles past the dwarf blocking her.  Flying past Rogoth, she sees the dwarf raise his axe to try and strike her down, but Rogoth protects her.

*Dwarf 1* steps in, swinging his axe at Rogoth, missing.

*Dwarves 2 and 3* are continuing to retreat down the opposite hallway.

*Dwarf 4* is down.

*Dwarf 5*, despite his wounds, charges at Rogoth, hitting him squarely with his axe.

*Dwarf 6* steps in and swings his axe at Solli, making a lucky hit.

*Dwarf 7* is blocked by the other dwarves.

*Dwarf 8* swings his axe at Rogoth, missing.

[Rogoth's first blow hit for 10, his second hit for 8.  Denasa performs a withdraw action.  The square she starts from is not considered threatened, but leaving her second square provokes an AoO.  Denasa tumbles untrained - result 18.  As she moves into the guard room, Rogoth provides cover, negating the second dwarf's AoO.  Denasa can be anywhere inside the room she wants.  Dwarf 5 hits Rogoth for 10.  Dwarf 6 hits Solli on a natural 20, for 5 damage.]

_Initiative_
_-- action paused --_
Solli: 31 damage
Rogoth: 26 damage
Denasa: 19 damage
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: 30 damage, charged
Dwarves 6-8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: -8/34 hp

Solli and Denasa scan the guard room.  It is sparsely furnished, with a small table with cards and small round objects scattered on it.  There are a bunch of chairs scattered about the room.  The two side walls are lined with racks and shelves, which are mostly empty, but have a few items neatly stacked along it.  The largest items are a few suits of medium-sized scale mail, tower shields, and battleaxes.  The dwarven guards are wearing identical sets of scalemail and battleaxes, but not the tower shields.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2004)

OoC:Er...this may provoke an AofOp...but oh well. Rogoth will attempt to position himself to recieve the least amount of free hits while picking up the axe of the fallen Dwarf and using it at forst opportunity on the other Dwwarves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "Of course, our wealth is why thieves from the Underdark want to tunnel into our tombs.  But tell me Morph, why would creatures from the Underdark break into our family tomb and not take anything?  There are great riches in there.  And deadly traps too, that is for sure, but if they managed to break into the tomb, why stop there and then turn around without taking anything?  My son, Deep Lord Karam Stronghammer, doesn't care about these questions.  He's only glad that the perpetrators have been caught, and will be punished for trespassing and defiling a Deep Lord's family tomb.  I would like to know though.  What do you think?"




"That is quite odd, lady.  How is it again that you know the tomb was broken into and these are the thieves?  Not that I wish to offend the Deep Lord, I am just curious."  Morph says, trying to figure these things out in his head.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 4, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "That is quite odd, lady.  How is it again that you know the tomb was broken into and these are the thieves?  Not that I wish to offend the Deep Lord, I am just curious."  Morph says, trying to figure these things out in his head.




Lady Miria continues fanning herself for a moment, studying Morph.  Smiling, she says.  "Well dear, there's only one Deep Lord in the family, and it's not me.  My son is the Deep Lord, Deep Lord Karam Stronghammer.  But even if you were to ask him that, I don't think that would offend him.  We first knew the tomb was broken into because alarms were triggered.  The vaults were made by our ancestors, who built them solidly to prevent any incursions.  They are immune to scrying and teleportation magic, and are quite difficult to tunnel into.  Once the alarm was triggered, we had divinations cast.  You see, despite Karam's reputation for bravery and boldness, he is not foolhardy, and will not charge into battle without at least trying to have some idea of what he will be facing.  The result of the divinations were quite intriguing.  We found the intruders had already left, but that strangely, nothing had been taken.  We learned the intruders were from deeper, the place known as the Underdark, and that they had fled, or moved on, to Eartheart.  Refining the divination questions, we were able to pinpoint the ward, district, block and building the thieves were at.  Once that was found, Karam sent a message to the Steel Shields.  We've been told that they've arrested the criminals." 

"We also learned that despite the intruders having left, the vault is exceedingly dangerous.  Even opening the vault could be extremely lethal.  By now I expect Karam to have had further divinations done, and to be preparing to open the vault, with the proper precautions of course."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 5, 2004)

Solli runs toward the tower shields set along the shelves and does his best to hide behind one, to take a breather and hope to stay clear of any further wallopings.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 7, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison...*

*-- Round 3 --*

*Solli* withdraws, heading towards the tower shields.  They are mounted on a wall rack, with hardly any space behind them, but Solli manages to wiggle behind them.  He hopes the dwarves didn't see him.

*Rogoth* eyes the axes laying by the two fallen dwarves in front of him, beneath the dwarf standing in front of him.  Rogoth steps forward, into the dwarf's space, trying to push him back so he can reach for an axe.  But the dwarf braces his legs and resists Rogoth's bull rush.  [Rogoth takes 8 damage from the AoO. Rogoth's Bull Rush: 14+5=19.  Dwarf's Bull Rush: 15+2+4=21.]  As Rogoth is pushed back, the three dwarves around him swing their axes.  [Dwarf 6 misses.  Dwarf 7 almost hits, but Rogoth uses Dwarf 5 for cover.  Dwarf 7's axe hits Dwarf 5, taking him out of the fight.  Dwarf 8 misses.]

_Initiative_
Solli: 31 damage
Rogoth: 34 damage
_-- action paused --_
Denasa: 19 damage
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: 38 damage, down
Dwarves 6-8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: -8/34 hp, down


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 7, 2004)

*Denasa will also hide, looking for any other way out as she does so.*

"We've got to get out of here without hurting them too badly!  They'll hunt us otherwise!" she cries to Solli.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 8, 2004)

*-- Round 3 (cont) --*

*Denasa* follows Solli's lead, and moves to another tower shield.  Like Solli, she sees that there is not much space behind the shield.  She starts wiggling behind one, and almost makes it, but when she almost knocks the tower shield off the wall, she stops.  [This is an escape artist check.  Denasa's result 8+3=11.]

*Dwarves 1 and 6* hit Rogoth. [Dwarf 1 hits with a critical!  39 damage total]  *Dwarf 8* misses, and takes a five foot step, opening a space for *Dwarf 7* to move in to attack Rogoth next round.

_Initiative_
_-- action paused --_
Solli: 31 damage
Rogoth: 73 damage
Denasa: 19 damage
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: 39 damage, down
Dwarves 6-8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: -9/34 hp, down


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 18, 2004)

After regaining his breath and making sure the reasons for the pain in his body weren't fatal (Yet.), Solli slipped a look around and saw his friend was sorely pressed. Realising that without Rogoth, he would likely not survive anyhow, he called upon his ancestors to aid him and unleashed a hatefull blindness spell at one of Rogoth's assailants. (Blindness spell DC20, preferably at #8)


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2004)

*In Eartheart Deep Prison*

-- Round 4 --

*Solli*, hearing the grunts of pain from Rogoth, realizes the battle is not going well.  He peeks out from behind his cover to get a better look.  Wanting to help, he prepares to Blind a dwarf, but he has no line of effect from his hidden position.  Abandoning his concealment, Solli steps out into the room again, moving to where he can target a dwarf through the doorway.  Solli hits Dwarf 6 (right in the doorway), and he sees from the dwarf's slight stumble that he is Blind.

[Since Solli and Denasa are trying to conceal themselves, I'm putting them in the corners of the room flanking the open doorway, which minimizes the line of effect to the dwarves, making it harder for the dwarves to see them moving behind the shields.  But this works both ways, so Solli and Denasa don't have good line of effect to the dwarves either.  Solli has moved out away from the corner to Blind a dwarf.]

Initiative
Solli: 31 damage
-- action paused --
Rogoth: 73 damage
Denasa: 19 damage
Dwarf 1: 13 damage
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: 39 damage, down
Dwarf 6: Blind
Dwarves 7-8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: -9/34 hp, down


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2004)

Dargo enters the main approach tunnel to Eartheart Deep Prison.  In the distance he sees the main gate, well-illuminated by everburning torches, and sees right away that something is wrong.  Several signal flares are up, and though Dargo wasn't sure of what the particular pattern meant, he had a feeling it wasn't good.

Eartheart Deep Prison sat on a raised rock platform within its own cavern.  There Prison itself was a mostly featureless granite slab - the prisoners were not allowed many windows to the outside.  There were three entrance tunnels to the cavern.  Dargo was approaching the main gate, used by visitors.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2004)

*In Lady Miria's retinue...*

A lightly-armored dwarf on a fast lizard approaches the carriage from the rear and exchanges some words with Lady Miria's guards.  He is a messenger from the Golden Mushroom Inn.  It seems a cave bat flew to the Inn with a message for Lady Miria attached to its leg.

Lady Miria opens the tiny scroll tube and unrolls a message.  She ponders deeply, before looking up at Morph and Vuoor.

"Those who defiled our family tomb are still at large.  In the course of our investigations, we discovered that the tomb raiders have returned to the Underdark.  It seems that the Steel Shields have arrested the wrong persons, though they say they arrested the only creatures from the Underdark present at the tavern.  The persons they arrested, a grimlock, a gloaming, and a svirfneblin, are apparently innocent.  The tomb raiders must have the ability to disguise themselves as Gold Dwarves or other creatures that don't attract attention.  They need to - we've discovered the tomb raiders are illithids - they would not have been able to enter Eartheart without being disguised.  When we get to Eartheart Deep Prison I'll speak to the Warden and arrange for their release.

"So illithids broke into our family tomb but took nothing.  Then they came to Eartheart.  They must have witnessed the three innocents being arrested, perhaps they know that we are in pursuit.  Or maybe not.  Its very possible that they are unaware that we know our tomb has been entered, as they have set dangers in their for us.  In any event, they only stayed in Eartheart for a day, before returning to the Underdark.  They are traversing huge distances, either by teleporting or by portals, though they can't get into our tomb by teleporting, as far as I know.

Lady Miria is silent for a moment.

"The message also warns that I am in danger.  The tomb raiders have hired creatures to assassinate me.  Perhaps those wererats in the farming cavern were not common thieves, but paid assassins.  If its possible, I would like to hire the two of you to supplement my guard.  I don't how capable fighters you are, so I don't know what to offer you.  But more important than the question of how capable you are is that you came to my aid, and I feel I can trust you.  I'll offer you 500 gp each to escort me until I return to Stronghammer Keep.  That should take two days going by the main tunnels, if we leave today, after stopping at the Deep Prison to talk to the Warden.  It would be good to have your friend Dargo too, perhaps the prison Warden can arrange something with Dargo's captain."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> A lightly-armored dwarf on a fast lizard approaches the carriage from the rear and exchanges some words with Lady Miria's guards.  He is a messenger from the Golden Mushroom Inn.  It seems a cave bat flew to the Inn with a message for Lady Miria attached to its leg.
> 
> Lady Miria opens the tiny scroll tube and unrolls a message.  She ponders deeply, before looking up at Morph and Vuoor.
> 
> ...




The young kuo-toan nods at Lady Miria's offer.

"I will accompany you as guard!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2004)

Morph nods as Vuoor answers, "I too will accept your offer.  The illithids have always been a problem down in the depths and any scheme of theirs should be stopped."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2004)

*Ouch...*

Rogoth goes into a _Rage_, attacking nearby Dwarfs as they present themselves...with an Axe if he has managed to secure one, with his makeshift flail otherwise.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Dargo Golden Half-Deep Dragon Fighter/Ranger [Gold Dwarf Base]*

Dargo continued to range out in front of the group, scouting for trouble and maintaining a quick but steady pace.

OOC: Just letting you know I'm still here and active.  Just not doing anything that I can contribute to the discussion, though a necessary part of the travel, if assassins are about.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*Dessa continues to look for another way out, or failing that, a hiding place.  Legs will help if he can.*


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

*-- Round 4 (cont) --*

*Rogoth* flies into a Rage, spinning around to hit Dwarf 1 twice.  The dwarf falls.

*Denasa* looks around and sees no other exits.  She notices a box on one of the higher shelves.  Looking for concealment, she tries to slip behind the tower shield in the corner again.  Denasa succeeds this time, and hides, listening to the sounds of battle.

*Dwarf 6* swings blindly at Rogoth, missing.

*Dwarf 7* circles around the other side, moving past Dwarf 6 and into the guard room.  As he moves Rogoth gets an attack [hit, 13 damage].  Dwarf 7 attacks Solli but misses.

Dwarf 8 hits the raging Rogoth [8 damage]

The dwarves look like they're prepared to fight to the last.

_Initiative_
Solli: 31 damage
Rogoth: Raging, 81 damage
Denasa: 100% Concealment, 19 damage
Dwarf 1: down
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: down
Dwarf 6: Blind
Dwarf 7: 13 damage
Dwarf 8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: dead
_-- action paused --_


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Dargo continued to range out in front of the group, scouting for trouble and maintaining a quick but steady pace.
> 
> OOC: Just letting you know I'm still here and active.  Just not doing anything that I can contribute to the discussion, though a necessary part of the travel, if assassins are about.




OOC: I will assume you continue along your current path.

Dargo continues along the main approach tunnel to Eartheart Deep Prison, down the avenue of everburning torches, towards the Main Gate.    

He continues to study the pattern of signal flares, but gives up after a while.  He can only figure the signals were something that the Guard Patrols didn't have to worry about, maybe something that had to do specifically with the prison... maybe something like a prison break or riot.

In the distance he sees the torches lighting up the other two approach roads to the Deep Prison.  Behind him he sees the rest or Lady Miria's retinue following, illuminated by the torches.

As he reached the main gate, he recognized one of the guards, Rikard.  Rikard grew up in the same village as Dargo, and though he wasn't very friendly with him, he never taunted Dargo about his appearance either.  

Rikard snapped to a salute as Dargo approached, the other guards saluting moments later.

After quick introductions, Rikard explains.  "You're escorting Lady Miria Stronghammer to interrogate some prisoners?  Yes, I think I heard about that, some Underdark scum.  Sorry, we can't help you now, we're on lockdown, high alert.  There's a breakout attempt in progress sir, near the Prisoner's Gate.  If you want to see some action, I can escort you there."

Lady Miria's carriage pulls up just as Rikard is finishing his explanations.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2004)

*Solli*

As he ducked under the dwarf's swipe, Solli again summoned inner strength and forced his body to move faster than any would think possible. 

(Innate ability _Blur_ and step back 5 feet.)


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*



			
				Rikard said:
			
		

> "You're escorting Lady Miria Stronghammer to interrogate some prisoners?  Yes, I think I heard about that, some Underdark scum.  Sorry, we can't help you now, we're on lockdown, high alert.  There's a breakout attempt in progress sir, near the Prisoner's Gate.  If you want to see some action, I can escort you there."




Alway eager to prove his worth, Dargo nodded his assent, then turned to the carriage as it arrived.  "Prison break is holding things up,  with action at the Prisoner's Gate," Dargo summarized.  "I'm going to check it out . . . you're welcome to come along . . . might be a faster way to see who we need to with this resolved."

Dargo then turned and motioned for Rikard to lead the way.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

Rogothcontunes to strike out at any nearby dwarfs, is mind befuddled by his _[Rage_.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hearing the report from Dargo, Morph turns to the lady, "I think it best if we check out this disturbance before you enter Lady.  Please wait for us here until we can assess the situation."  He then joins Dargo as they make their way towards the entrance.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor merely nods to lady and hops down out of the cart and follows after Morph and Dargo.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2004)

Dargo, Morph and Vuoor rush down the corridor, following Rikard.  

Rikard escorts Dargo down the corridor, with Morph and Vuoor following closely.  The prisoner's gate is a frenzy of activity as the prison staff rushes about, grabbing items before heading towards safety.  A passing guard salutes Dargo and Rikard and escorts the group through the prisoner processing facility, explaining along the way.

"It's a prison breakout, sirs.  The prisoners just arrived, they were arrested by order of Karam Stronghammer, for tomb robbery.  This way sirs."

Morph and Vuoor realize these must be the tomb raiders that were arrested based on Clan Stronghammer's reports, reports which Lady Miria just told them were false.  The prisoners breaking out were innocent.

Just then the guard comes to a thick iron door and opens it.

Through the door is a guard room and a prison corridor beyond.  A svirfneblin and a heavily wounded slyth can be seen, unarmed, battling dwarves armed with battleaxes.  There is a pile of several fallen dwarves by the slyth.

_Revised Initiative_
Solli: 31 damage
Vuoor
Rogoth: Raging, 81 damage
Denasa: 100% Concealment, 19 damage
Morph
Dwarf 1: down
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 4: down
Dwarf 5: down
Dwarf 6: Blind
Dwarf 7: 13 damage
Dwarf 8: uninjured
Dwarf 9: dead
Dargo

[Dargo, Morph and Solli are just outside the door on the left, which is no open.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

_Oh no, more people!_ Denassa thinks, total panic setting in.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 27, 2004)

Solli, seeing the new arrivals, knows his little band are doomed. How they will get out of this alive..... _Well, better to die fighting, I guess._ And he stands ready to defend himself to the last.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2004)

*-- Round 5 --*

*Solli* steps back from the dwarf as his form seems to blur and become indistinct.

*Vuoor * (autopilot) says "Then these three are innocent, Lady Miria just received word they are innocent!"

*Rogoth* smashes Dwarf 8 twice, injuring him. [13 damage]

*Denasa* remains in hiding.

*Morph* (autopilot) stands where he is, uncertain what to do.

*Dwarf 6* swings wildly at Rogoth, missing.

*Dwarf 7* steps in towards Solli and swings his axe at the svirfneblin's blurry form.  The dwarf's axe connects, biting deeply into the deep gnome.  Solli falls.  [10 damage]

*Dwarf 8 * swings at Rogoth, but misses.

*Dargo* (autopilot) glances at Vuoor, then makes his way across the room towards Rogoth.

_Initiative_
Solli: 41 damage.  unconscious at -3 hp.  Blur
Vuoor
Rogoth: Raging, 81 damage
Denasa: 100% Concealment, 19 damage
Morph
Dwarves 2 and 3: Intimidated
Dwarf 6: Blind
Dwarf 7: 13 damage
Dwarf 8: 13 damage
Dwarves 1, 4, 5, and 9: down
Dargo


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo was surprised at Vuoor's claim of innocence - he had not heard this discussion.  In order to stop the fight and check on this, Dargo made his way across the room and gave a loud draconic roar, gripping his Urgosh with both hands.

"Cease this fighting at once!!  All of you!!" Dargo roared waving the urgosh around.  "There will be plenty time for fighting later!"

OOC: Intimidate +13 (Strength based)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

Quickly coming to his wits, Morph decides to support his friend's bid for silence.  Thinking fast he drops a daylight spell just behind Dargo to draw attention to him and his commands.  "Indeed word came to Lady Miria that they were innocent." he says to Dargo seeing the look he gave.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2004)

*-- Round 6 --*

*Vuoor* (autopilot) steps into the room and moves to the svirfneblin's fallen body, and starts stanching his wounds [untrained heal check]

*Rogoth* (autopilot) continues in a raging fury, smashing Dwarf 8 twice more.  The dwarf is just barely standing. [15 damage.]

*Denasa* (autopilot) remains hiding.

*Morph* drops a daylight spell just behind Dargo to draw attention to him. "Indeed word came to Lady Miria that they were innocent." he says to Dargo seeing the look he gave.

*Dwarf 6* continues swinging blind.  Rogoth easily ducks his blow.

*Dwarf 7* moves towards Rogoth and attacks him through the doorway, missing.

*Dwarf 8*'s axe connects with the raging slyth [7 damage]

*Dargo* gives a loud draconic roar, gripping his Urgosh with both hands. "Cease this fighting at once!! All of you!!" Dargo roared waving the urgosh around. "There will be plenty time for fighting later!"

OOC: Let's stick with Intimidate being Cha based, so your check is at +7.

The three attacking dwarves hear Dargo and back away from Rogoth.

*Combat Over*

The slyth, beaten and bruised, turns his face in Dargo's direction, as if looking at him, then collapses from the weight of his injuries, his body going limp as he falls to his knees, then to the floor, unconscious and bleeding.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 29, 2004)

**OOC: Holy moly! We took some punishment there! On Solli's turn, he will bleed some more**


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*Denasa carefully peaks out from behind the shield, looking to see if all the fighting is truly done.  If so, she waits a moment more, and then emerges out from her hiding place, dragging Legs' cage along like a child with an oversized toy.  Her eyes are enormous and scared, and her glowing skin in a pasty white with trembling light.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo looked to one of the remaining dwarves still standing, and said, "Go get the healers in here now.  I'll keep order here till they and you return."

"In the meantime, I'm no healer so if anyone else can start tending the fallen - healing and whatnot, that would be great,"  Dargo added. "And I would appreciate it if everyone else stayed here until everything has been sorted out."

_'So much for me scrapping for a fight,'_ Dargo thought.  _'Not that it seems like there would have been much of one here by the time we got here._  Dargo brushed his cloak aside to reveal his waterskin (filled with dwarven ale) and passed it to the dwarves recovering from the fight.

Dargo surveyed the room, "How many prisoners were there?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2004)

Morph gets to work on the healing, trying to quickly assess who needs stabilization first.  He will move through the wounded, casting cure light wounds once on any who look like they are still bleeding.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

*Aftermath of the Prison Fight*

*Morph* heals the two prisoners and two of the guards.  The last two are beyond help.

*Denasa* comes out of hiding and surveys the carnage.

*Dargo* passes his ale to the wounded dwarven guards, who take it with trembling hands.

At Dargo's call, Rikard summons help, and soon the room is flooded with dwarves.  Medics attend to the wounded.

Despite protestations of their innocence, the prisoners are roughly handled.  As the scene calms, the atmosphere turns decidedly hostile against the escapees, and none too friendly towards the newly arrived Dargo and his two Underdark friends.  The dwarves that were Intimidated by Denasa and Dargo now seem especially belligerant.

The prison warden arrives and orders the escaped prisoners be securely shackled, hands, legs, and neck, giving them very limited mobility.

Miria Stronghammer arrives and advocates strongly on the prisoner's behalf, saying they were arrested based on faulty information from the Stronghammers, but the warden will not accept any of it.  Guilty or innocent, it doesn't matter to him, he says.  Its his job to hold them until they can see trial.  The judge will decide whether they're guilty or innocent.  Besides, there will be more charges now, not just the original breaking and entering into the Stronghammer tomb.  Now there will be:  Attempting to escape from lawful imprisonment.  Assaulting officers of the law.  And murder.

Miria Stronghammer says the Stronghammer Clan will take care of the prisoner's defense as the prisoners are hauled away.

Morph, Denasa and Rogoth are each placed in solitary confinement, still in shackles.  Their cells are unlit, with stone walls and floors and thick iron doors.

OOC: Morph used 3 charges on one of his wands of cure light wounds.  The guards were Ftr4, elite array, avg hp, axe specialists, poorly equipped.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

The physical pain and discomfort of the shackles and the bare stone floors is excrutiating.  Time seems to slow down with the lack of sensory input, and although only a day passes, that day seems to go on forever.

Someone must have pulled some strings, the guards say, to get a court day so quickly.  There is great hostility, and no sympathy or compassion to be seen in the guards' eyes as the prisoners are pulled from their solitary confinement.  They are stripped and hosed down, then given fresh prison clothes.  The prisoners have some difficulty eating their breakfast of cold, lumpy mushroom meal, shackled as they are, and they don't get much time to eat anyway.  Weary, fatigued, and barely healed from the battle yesterday, the three are put into a prison wagon and carried to the Courts.

Outside the courtroom are Dargo, Morph and Vuoor.  As the prisoners arrive, the court bailiffs take over.

"Is this your first criminal case?  The procedure is quite straightforward.  The prosecution presents its case.  Then the defense.  That's already happened.  Then statements can be made from the concerned parties.  The prosecution is just finishing up with their statements.  They put the deceased guards' families and friends on the stand.  Any minute now you'll be able to address the court and make your statement, if you have anything to say.  Ah, there's the signal.  It's your turn."

The bailiffs escort you into the courtroom, where the judge, on his high podium, peers down at you.  Lady Miria sits on one side, surrounded by professional-looking dwarves and aides.  She gives you an encouraging smile.

Time to make your statements to the court.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 1, 2004)

Solli, rather sore from his wounds waits to see what the others say before he tries to make his plea. It's hard enough for him to stand without teetering over as it is without having to worry about defenses.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2004)

*Denasa is terrified, her wings trembling even pinioned as they are.  Her face is deathly pale and drawn, and the dark circles around her eyes show she's had no sleep.  Her skin glows only faintly, its glow fluttering like a dying glowworm.  She clutches Legs' cage between her shackled hands, hanging on to it for dear life.  Despite her trembling, she is the first to take the stand.*

"I... I was the one that started the prison break, but our imprisonment was unfair!  I had done nothing to deserve getting thrown in prison, and there was this horrible person in our cell that tried to take liberties with me!  He told me we could spend _years_ in there before getting a chance to explain ourselves!  I just can't bear to be caged... they even caged Legs... and I got angry and melted the lock. 

"I just wanted to find my things and get out of there.  I never wanted to hurt anyone!  I just threw my spells above the guards' heads to scare them, and then I went and hid, because someone hit me..." here Denasa's lips start to tremble, and her large eyes spill over with tears, "I was so scared, and it hurt so bad..." she says, sobbing and bowing her head.  "I just wanted to be free, that's all I wanted!  I didn't hurt anyone!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor steps forward and addresses the court, speaking in articulated undercommon.

"From what I can gather, this started with the break-in of the Stronghammer's tomb and the subsequent accusations of the accused being the robbers. The main matter I wish to focus on is the break-in. Since Lady Miria Stronghammer has stated that the accused are innocent of this accusation and the matter of the break-in itself still needs investigation, I move that the accused be released on probation to assist in the investigation of the break-in and the subsequent apprehension of the true perpetrators. They would therefore be released into the watchful eye of the Stronghammers that brought the original accusation. Once this task is complete they could stand trial for any additional charges with lead way given for their performance in the investigation of the break-in and apprehension of the true criminals."

He then turns to Lady Miria Stronghammer.

"Would this be acceptable to you Lady Miria?"

He then yields to the others.


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo was saddened by the loss of life of the prison guards, wishing that if he had been there sooner some of it might have been avoided.  He understood the feelings of the guards, but also could identify with the mistreatment received by the prisoners.  Whenever he could, he stayed near the prisoners to be certain that weren't mistreated beyond their imprisonment.

Dargo had nothing to add to the proceedings, having arrived late to the assault he was uncertain what happened and how it started.  He remained stoic in the courtroom, unless asked to speak.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

The judge looks down on the silent Dargo expectantly, an eyebrow raised.

"Surely this dwarf, part of our patrol, has something to say?  Surely you have a statement to give?"

The judge stares at the silent dwarf a moment longer.

Dargo sees Colonel Arombar, one of the higher-up officers in command of his patrol.  He gives Dargo a sour look, and says.

"Dargo!  Even if you are a simpleton with no thoughts or feelings on the matter, at least give us your report!"


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*



			
				Judge said:
			
		

> "Surely this dwarf, part of our patrol, has something to say?  Surely you have a statement to give?"




On the judge's orders, he was about to speak up when . . . 



			
				Colonel Arombar said:
			
		

> "Dargo!  Even if you are a simpleton with no thoughts or feelings on the matter, at least give us your report!"




Dargo had tried to remain stoic, but was finding it difficult from the comment made by his peer.  The colonel never did have a great deal of love or respect for him, but at least Dargo alway knew where he stood with the dwarf.

"Very well, colonel,"  Dargo started.  "If it please the court, I, Dargo Golden, scout of Eartheart, will give my report of the incident . . . ."

He began with the attack on Lady Miria and how he came to make her acquaintance, then continued with the information reported to him from those who were also assisting her . . .

" . . . of course, as soon as we arrived at Eartheart and traveled to the prison we learned of the prison break.  My companions and I made all haste to assist in quelling the uprising.  When we discovered that it was the prisoners who apparently were innocent making the break, I ordered all hostility on both sides to cease.  The combat did stop, and the prisoners were re-apprehended and healing was performed on those that it could," Dargo said, pausing and bowing his head slightly in memory and tribute of those that had fallen. 

"I know not how this conflict in the prison started, nor can I speak to the intentions of those before us today.  It is a sad day when noble dwarves have given up their lives following their duty.  It is something we have all seen too many times before, yet it pains us no less."

"That said, when I ordered those prisoners to stand down, they did.  They were lawfully held prisoners, but they were apparently innocent of the crime for which they were held,"  Dargo paused again, having spoken more to this point than he ever had up to this day.

"I am not certain that any additional loss of life or freedom would be a proper recompense to those who lost their lives.  Perhaps it would be more fitting, that those who actually broke into Stonehammer pay for their crimes and these prisoner show their remorse and respect, by apprehending the real culprits in the name of those dwarves who had fallen.  In this, I agree with Vuoor, here,"  Dargo finished.  He had spoken the truth and spoken his mind . . as requested by the judge and his colonel - he only hoped he did more good than harm.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2004)

Morph remained silent during the testimonies given by his friends.  When they finished, he corroborated their accounts without adding much additional detail.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 6, 2004)

Solli listened as each gave their testimony, he also stepped over to Danesa to offer her a little support after she had spoken. 

These strangers had even stood up for him and his fellow prison-breakee's, which he admired. So, stiffly and bravely, he too made his voice heard, re-iterrating the tales told so far and vowing his innocence in the matter of tomb robbery. 

As he painfully sat, he hoped that he'd die swiftly should all their efforts prove for naught.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

*The judge makes a decision.*

Lady Miria has been watching with great interest during the proceedings, giving encouraging smiles.  As Vuoor suggests the prisoners be released to Lady Miria, she nods vigorously at him.

After the last of the group gave their testimony, the judge strokes his beard thoughtfully before making his determination.

"Under normal circumstances, I would sentence these criminals to life imprisonment.  However, given the unusual circumstances of their arrest, and the current situation in the demesne of Clan Stronghammer, this court rules that the prisoners be remanded to the custody of Clan Stronghammer, where they will be charged with investigating this disturbing and very dangerous situation involving the illithid infiltration into their tomb and Eartheart.  Once this situation is dealt with, this court will reconvene to discuss the disposition of the prisoners at that time, when their conduct under Lady Miria's supervision will become mitigating factors in their sentencing."

"Dargo Golden, you will accompany the prisoners and make sure they meet the conditions of their parole.  Court is dismissed."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

*Denasa starts to weep in relief, hugging Legs' cage to her, as the spider tries to give her a few comforting pats.  She turns to follow their erstwhile rescuers, hoping they'll allow her to claim her possessions before going to investigate something as dangerous as illithids.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

*Dargo nodded his understanding of the judge and looked to the colonel for reactions.*

_'Well, this is a new twist to the life and times of Dargo Golden . . . warden and parole officer,'_ Dargo mused. He stood and looked to the prisoners, noting the relief on thier faces . . . he only hoped it was innocent relief and not guilty relief.

Dargo looked to Morph and Vuoor and asked, "I'd like your assistance on this task if you're able.  You both handled yourselves very capably in our travels together."


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

...


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2004)

"Absolutely Dargo, I would be happy to help a friend." Morph replies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

"Can..." Denasa asks in a very small voice, "Can we get our things back?"  The gloaming looks very small, helpless, and pale, and is obviously very distressed.  "And can someone let Legs out?" she asks, holding up a small metal cage containing a palm-sized spider.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

*To the keep of Clan Stronghammer*

Colonel Arombar nods in acquiesence to the judge, and Dargo knows that he is now on parole duty.  The colonel speaks to his aides, and they go in different directions.  One approaches the prisoners, and producing a set of keys, begins the long process of unshackling the myriad chains and locks that bound them (including Legs).  During this time the other dwarves return, carrying three boxes, each with the equipment from one prisoner.  As the unshackling is completed, the prisoners sign for the return of their equipment, and they are free to go.

Lady Miria escorts the group outside the courthouse, where her carriages are waiting.  "I'm so glad you're free, at least for now.  I hope you don't mind, but we have to head back right away.  I'm already a day late, you see.  There there, Denasa, everythings alright for now.  Come, let's get going!"

The carriages start up, and head out of the city, back down into the depths of the earth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

*With Legs free and her shaky confidence restored both by the return of her things and Lady Miria's compassion, Denasa takes to wing to follow the carriages from the air for a bit.*


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 7, 2004)

Glad that he is (supposedly) free, Solli dons his gear and gladly hops onto the roof of the carraige, his dart thruster ready in his hands, hoping Rogoth would pipe up sometime soon.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Before leaving Eartheart, Dargo tried to requisition some healing items of some type . . . potions, wand, salves.  He had already come across several instances where having healing would have been helpful and he had used his prior healing potions on his last patrol.  Time to re-equip . . . or re-buy if that didn't work.

Dargo also took the opportunity to meet the former prisoners, of whom he was now the warden.  "Greetings, I really didn't get a chance to talk with you before now.  There were either guards around or something.  My name is Dargo . . . Dargo Golden.  I'm a ranger of some ability, and a member of the Eartheart patrol."

When the carriages set out, Dargo again took point (or rode on the lead carriage if they were moving faster than he could travel).


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

During the trip you realize that Lady Miria's own guards seem more than capable of defending the carriages, allowing the wounded to rest in a carriage under the care of her healers, who help the wounded recover fully.

The colors and textures of the rocks change as Lady Miria's entourage descends to the Deep Realm, deep below the surface world, where the gold dwarves hold sway. Clan Stronghammer's demesne is on the far edge of the Deep Realm, bordering the Underdark areas they call the Deepwild. Clan Stronghammer has held sway in those caverns for many generations. You learn Lady Miria Stronghammer was the last Deep Lord, but due to her age and failing health, she passed on rulership to her son Karam. The Stronghammer tomb is not an abandoned dusty tomb, but a well-cared for resting place for the Stronghammer clan and their friends. You can tell without asking that it houses the remains of Lady Miria's own loved ones.  

You arrive at the Stronghammer keep without incident.  Lady Miria decides to give the payment she promised to Morph and Vuoor (500 gp each) to the others as well.  In addition, she takes you to her vault and temple and supplies you with equipment for your investigation into the tomb.

OOC: Everyone gains 5,000 experience points.  Not enough to level, but it's something.   Lady Miria is essentially giving you 500 gp cash and 1,500 gp worth of equipment you may want (potions, scrolls, wands, etc).  Any of the 1,500 gp 'unspent' is lost.  Also, if you have additional funds, you are able to buy anything you want here.  Feel free to ask questions or interact with each other.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

*Denasa thanks Lady Miria most prettily, curtesying and fluttering her wings.  Legs bows as well, crouching on his eight long legs.  Like a kid in a candy store, Denasa flies around the vault, looking at the great wealth of magic within.  With much deliberation, she finally makes her selection of several potions and a scroll.*

*When making her selection, she introduces herself formally to the others.*

"My name is Denasa, sorceress of astounding power," she says with a saucy wink.  "And this is Legs, my friend and companion."

[OOC - Denasa has selected a scroll of _charm monster_ (700gp), potion of _cat's grace_ (300gp), _elixir of hiding_ (250gp), _elixir of sneaking_ (250gp)]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morph ponders his place in the group and chooses to select a few scrolls as his treasure.  He scoops up 4 scrolls of _cure serious wounds_ cementing his role in the group as the healer.

During introductions, Morph pipes up, "Greatings, I am Pwyoolp Ripplepond, but please just call my Morph. I am a caretaker by profession, offering my services as gardener and instructor.  I, myself, have joined this expedition in defence of the Lady Miria and have found myself pulled along by a series of events."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 10, 2004)

Still silent after the attempt at escape, Rogoth ponders the lives that he took during it. Not for food or territory, but in _ rage_...
Morose, he fidgets silently before the judge, expecting Death. When no death sentence is forthcoming the ears of the Grimlock perk-up quickly. He might have a chance to catch and deal with those who had framed him? Then, a word drips cold,malevolent _Vileness_ into his heart..._Illithid_.
Steeling himself, Rogoth attempts pleasantries with his new benefactor.
'I am Rogoth. Much thanks for your aid, Lady. Endeavour will I to bring to Justice these enemies. My folk have unfortunate dealings with Illithid before. they enslave us, eat us...kill us for sport. Yes, Rogoth will help.'

OoC:Rogoth will buy; (of the total 2,000GP in cash/gear)

12 more Cure Light Wounds Potions (600GP)
2 Cure Moderate Potions (600GP)
1 Potion of Lesser Restoration (300GP)
1 Potion of Jump (50GP)
1 Tanglefoot Bag (50GP)
6 Vials of Acid (60GP)
7 Alchemist's Fire (140GP)

Total Cost 1800GP, leaving 200 in cash that he would prefer in small (25GP) gems.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 10, 2004)

Solli looks near enough overjoyed at the gift. His first thought was to go visit the Dryad whore "Tillir" back at the city, but he noted how everyone else seemed to be using their gifts to buy goods that would help their hunt. Sighing inwardly, he went ahead and thanked his benefactor and bought things for himself also.

_How boring....._

*OOC: Solli bought 1 pot of Cats grace, 1 pot of Cure serious, 2 pots of lesser restoration and 4 pots of hide from undead = 1850gp total & 150gp cash for his purse.  *

Greasing up his DartThruster's joints, Solli sat with a grim smile upon his features as he imagined the hated Illithid he would slay soon. _I may not be able to find and kill those who slew my family, but I will make sure that where I find the wretched mind flayer filth, I will do my best to wipe them from the very rock we stand on!_ And with that "comforting" thought, he went off in search of his pal Rogoth to discuss their journey ahead.


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

"Denasa, Rogoth, Solli . . . it is good to meet all of you,"  Dargo replied.  He looked around the supplies room of Clan Stonehammer, fully expecting to take several healing potions.  Then his eyes a-lighted on a ring . . . the tag described it as a Ring of Sustenance - something he had been saving for for some time.

Dargo rifled through his pockets, coming up with coins and other items to finally make up the purchase price.  Even after, Dargo had enough coin to purchase a couple of potions, just in case.

OOC: Funds total 2,618 gp.  Purchased Ring of Sustenance, and 2 potions CLW.  18 gp remain.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 14, 2004)

The Svirneblin merely nodded at Dargo's greeting, only a little suspicious of the dragon-dwarf guardsman's intentions with the "so-called" criminals.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Lady Miria shares the information they have on the tomb (much of this has been heard before).  The Stronghammer Tomb has been entered, that much is known.  Magical Alarms were triggered, alerting the gold dwarves.  Divinations were made, and based on those, the tomb has not been opened.  Divinations reveal that nothing, in fact, was taken from the tomb, but that the tomb is now very dangerous.  Subsequent divinations revealed that it was two illithids who entered the tomb.  The two illithids did not stay long in the tomb before leaving for Eartheart.  

The gold dwarves' divinations did not uncover much more useful information.  They did try to uncover the motivations of the illithids by asking these three questions:  'Did the illithids intend to loot the tomb of its treasures?' 'Did the illithids leave any traps in the tomb?' And 'Did the illithids create any undead in the tomb?'  The results of all three questions were negative.  The methods of divination are not 100% accurate, but the gold dwarves are pretty sure the answers were correct.  And yet the divinations also revealed that the tomb is very dangerous, though they have not been able to uncover how or why.

The tomb is in an area of faerzress, making divinations and teleportation difficult. In addition, the gold dwarves have constructed the tomb so that teleportation magic does not work at all through the tomb's walls and doors.  Teleportation magic does work though, just as long as it does not cross a wall or door of the tomb.

Clan Stronghammer usually keeps the tomb sealed, opening it only for special religious days and observances.  Typically, it is opened every month or two.

For safety reasons, the dwarves keep no maps of the tomb.  However, they were able to provide the following description.

The first three chambers of the tomb function as a temple, to Moradin.  Past the temple is a series of chambers which serves as a gallery of special relics of Clan Stronghammer.  Beyond that are the crypts themselves, guarded by powerful stone golems, crafted in the images of Clan Stronghammer's ancestors.  Miria hands the party a Sceptre of Observance, a special magical device that the dwarves carry when they visit the crypts. The golems do not attack when the Sceptre of Observance is in the room.

The dwarves are not able to tell you much more.  They plan on taking you to the tomb in the morning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

"Oh, I just had a terrible thought... what if the illithids managed to turn that golem against you?  I mean, if you brought the Scepter in and it attacked instead of... not?  Would the Lady be terribly mad if we had to defend ourselves and maybe hurt the golem?" Denasa asks, unnerved at the thought of a golem.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: Everyone gains 5,000 experience points.  Not enough to level, but it's something.   Lady Miria is essentially giving you 500 gp cash and 1,500 gp worth of equipment you may want (potions, scrolls, wands, etc).  Any of the 1,500 gp 'unspent' is lost.  Also, if you have additional funds, you are able to buy anything you want here.  Feel free to ask questions or interact with each other.




Vuoor steps forward and looks through the items. He searches for a while before finding a beetle-shaped pin. He decides that the value of the pin is greater then what had been quoted to him, so he pulled out some pearls and some gold to make up the balance. Then he attaches the pin to his clothes with a nod and grin.

OOC: I was planning on this BEFORE the post about the golems. REALLY! 1,500 gp + 500 gp + 300 gp worth of pearls + 200 gp = 2,500 gp the price of the Scarab, Golembane. Character sheet updated!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2004)

"So our goal is to enter this deadly tomb and discover the nature of the changes made by the illithids? Will no further investigation of the outside of the tomb be conducted?  Okay then, I know that places such as this are often defended by more than the obvious golem, are there any other traps that you have placed in there that we should be wary of?"  Morph says, trying to prepare himself as much as possible before going into an unknown, dangerous area.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Oh, I just had a terrible thought... what if the illithids managed to turn that golem against you?  I mean, if you brought the Scepter in and it attacked instead of... not?  Would the Lady be terribly mad if we had to defend ourselves and maybe hurt the golem?" Denasa asks, unnerved at the thought of a golem.




"Oh heavens!  Is that possible?  A golem will only follow the directions of its creator.  The golems were created by some of the greatest wizards of the clan.  They have all passed on to the next world.  Their bodies rest in the crypts."  Lady Miria ponders.  "It is possible, I suppose.  There are magic and powers that can do untold of things."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "So our goal is to enter this deadly tomb and discover the nature of the changes made by the illithids? Will no further investigation of the outside of the tomb be conducted?  Okay then, I know that places such as this are often defended by more than the obvious golem, are there any other traps that you have placed in there that we should be wary of?"  Morph says, trying to prepare himself as much as possible before going into an unknown, dangerous area.




"Your goal is to investigate what happened here.  If you can, please endeavor to make the Stronghammer Tomb safe again, so we may continue to honor our dead."

"There are many other traps in the tomb, but none of them can be activated except by the dwarves of Clan Stronghammer.  They would require detailed knowledge of the design and construction of the tomb, and great expertise in stonework, trapmaking, architecture and engineering, as well as knowledge of the specific spells required.  It is highly unlikely that any of the traps have been set."

"We would only set our traps if we were to seal the tomb permanently, but Clan Stronghammer is still very much alive.  As long as we remain in power, we will use the tomb to honor our dead."

"I don't know what condition you will find the tomb in, but normally it is very well cared-for.  Clean, welcoming, and very hospitable.  The first room of the crypts, the room with the golems, is used as a gathering place for the clan, after ceremonies are held in the temple proper.  This is not an ancient, dusty tomb, but an important part of the culture and lives of Clan Stronghammer, a part of our living heritage."

"And there are six golems, not just one."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

"Denasa, I didn't answer your question, did I?  We would not be upset if you damaged anything in self-defense!  Certainly not!"


----------



## Keia (Oct 16, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo listened as Lady Miri reviewed the tomb and the possible dangers, concentrating hard on trying to remember everything. _'Golems, danger, traps, brain-suckers, no undead, clean dwarven tomb,'_ Dargo thought.  He sighed quietly, trying to get a read on Lady Miri.  He still thought something was up, because something was always up.  A suspicious nature is what keeps you alive on patrol.

"So it's the six of us heading in?"  Dargo asked.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 16, 2004)

Miserable that he was to be used supposedly as fodder in this whole venture along with his friend Rogoth, Solli listened to the Lady's words dispassionately and quite openly so. But he resolved himself to carry out his "sentence" to the best of his abilities until 'said sentence was finished, or a moment presented itself for he and Rogoth to leave for fairer climes - sotospeak.

Golems and ghosts Lady? It is a wonder that yer Clan's not making sure yer own tombs are safe to begin with.  He looked about the gathered group, making much notice of the Kuo-toa (Obviously creatures NOT to be trusted.) and turned back to the woman. Better to send in the "hired help", eh?  With a sigh, he continued, Do yer folks have any more suggestions for us brave few, so that we may safeguard our hides all the better?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2004)

The kind expression on Lady Miria's face fades to a stony expression as she regards Solli.

Then, turning towards Dargo, she says "I will take my leave now, soldier. A guard will help you escort the prisoners to the tomb tomorrow."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2004)

*To the Stronghammer Tomb*

A powerfully built dwarven soldier collects the group the next day, and puts you on lizard-drawn carts.  Winding through the twisting tunnels of the Deep Realm, you arrive in a large cavern.  Set in the wall are large stone doors, carved with dwarven runes of protection.

In front of the doors is a small detail of Clan Stronghammer's troops.  They open the doors for you, and close them after you step through.

Inside is a 40 by 40 ft chamber, lit by glowing glass balls of light suspended from the ceiling.  The stone all around is polished to a lustrous sheen, and the walls are carved with what Dargo recognizes as images of Moradin performing various deeds.  In the center of the room is a gleaming white basin filled with crystal clear sparkling water.  In each corner there are two statues (eight total) of dwarven warriors wielding massive hammers.

On one side of the room is a large disk of stone hanging from the ceiling. Underneath it is a stone maul. This must be the gong the guards told you to ring when you are ready to leave the tomb.

Opposite the entrance is another pair of heavy stone doors, carved with images of dragons.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

OOC: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1807862#post1807862


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

"I think the dragon doors first," Denasa says, looking at the others, then back at the tomb, shuddering slightly.  "This place is scary... I hope that hammer doesn't attack us or something, I think I might have to scream..." the gloaming mutters to herself.  Legs crawls out onto her wings, meandering from one wing to the other, pacing for Denasa.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2004)

With a mighty heave, the doors begin to slowly open.  

Beyond is a large chamber, 40 feet wide and 120 feet long. The ceiling is vaulted.  The room is lit by glowglobes attached to the walls and suspended from the ceilings.  Carved pilasters line the walls, and you can see alcoves extending behind them. The chamber ends in a set of broad stairs heading up.

The heavy doors take a few seconds to swing open enough for you to pass through, and another few seconds to open all the way.

As the doors are opening, Pwoolp, Vuoor, Solli and Rogoth can make out some faint voices in the chamber, but can't make out what they are saying.

As the doors are fully opened, three robed, hooded dwarves emerge from one of the side alcoves, 100 ft away. The robes are clerical vestments, and they wear religious symbols around their necks.  They file out into the chamber, their bare hands pressed together in front of them in an attitude of meditative prayer.  Without a word, they turn towards the party and start walking towards you, three abreast.

Their faces are hard to make out under their hoods, but their faces and hands look alive, though strangely pallid.  They are not rotting, in any event.

Lady Miria failed to mention any priests in the tomb.


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo viewed the mosaics of Moradin for several moments, trying to interpret if there were any messages or customs that should be followed while within the tomb.

As such he is one of the last people to enter room after the party.  Seeing the trio approach, Dargo called out in dwarven, "Greeting brothers, we are here to inspect the tombs at the request of the clan leader."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2004)

Stepping behind Rogoth (Though making sure he had a line of sight to fire off a volley of darts, Solli watched as the large doors opened. 

He was a little surprised to hear voices and started a bit when the three dwarven figures appeared. 

Dargo called out in dwarven, 
"Greeting brothers, we are here to inspect the tombs at the request of the clan leader."

Narrowing his eyes, Solli awaits a reply and in doing so, adjusts his grip on his weapon so as to be able to bring it to bear at the slightest sign of aggression from the "supposed" priests.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2004)

The three dwarves look at each other briefly, before the center one replies, in Dwarven, "Is something wrong? Why was an inspection requested?"  Then, switching to Common "Shall we continue in Common?  Or do your associates speak Dwarven as well?"

The dwarves are walking towards you at a normal pace, and are now 80 feet away.

OOC: Is the party moving forward, or is everyone clustered about the doorway?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

*Denasa flutters upward about ten feet, her hand crushed around one of her scrolls of _fireball_.  _I don't like this, I don't like this at all,_ she thinks.  She can understand what they're saying thanks to her circlet, but doesn't dare let on.*

"How about in Undercommon if you please?" Denasa says sweetly, trying not to let her nervousness show.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morph remains quiet, Bull standing tall beside him.  He raises his hand to Bull's thorax, quieting the huge stag beetle whose mandibles had begun to twitch. Morph's other hand fell to his side waiting for the dwarves to reply to Dargo.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 23, 2004)

Getting a reply in before the half-dragon, Solli utters Aye, Undercommon is jus' fine thank'ee. Now who are yer?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2004)

The dwarves continue in Common.  "Is something wrong? Why was an inspection requested?"  

They are now 60 feet away.

The party is clustered together around the doorway, with Denasa hovering 10 feet above.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"Because of the break-in!  Why wouldn't you know that?  Are you well?  Do you know what day it is?" Denasa says, her suspicions now fully roused.  Legs dances in place on her shoulder in antincipation of combat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor tumbles past his companions and to the right to see what the dwarves' reaction is. He watches their actions very carefully.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2004)

Denasa said:
			
		

> "Because of the break-in!  Why wouldn't you know that?  Are you well?  Do you know what day it is?"




The dwarves stop and glance at each other.  In unison, they move their hands behind their backs, and crouch in a combat stance.

_Initiative_
Rogoth
Morph
Dargo
Dwarves
Denasa
Vuoor
Solli


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC: Missed Tailspinner's post.  Is that still Vuoor's action?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"I thought so," Denasa says, her eyes narrowing.  Raising up her hand, she lets loose three harsh-sounding words, and a bolt of lightning at the main mass of them (should they attack), careful not to catch the others.

[OOC - _lightning bolt_, as many as I can get.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC: Yup!


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo drew his urgosh but waited to see if the dwarves were attacking.  If so he would close and swing.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morph stands beside Bull waiting for Dargo to make a move.  Seeing the dwarves move into a threatening stance he casts greater magic fang on Bull.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2004)

(OOC: On Solli's initiative - was waiting for everyone to post before I got his action in, but ah well.)

Darting past Rogoth to the nearest wall, Solli starts climbing up (via Cloak's spiderclimb ability.) and positions himself either on a ledge (Where he can hopefully turn off the ability.) or safely out of range of melee, from where he will take aim with his dart thruster at the nearest offending dwarf.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2004)

*-- Round 1 --*

*Rogoth* (autopilot) readies his axe.

*Morph* casts greater magic fang on Bull

*Dargo* readies an attack.

The *dwarves* apparently had rapiers concealed behind them.  They charge forward, each with a rapier in his right hand.  As they approach, their robes fall open a bit.  Chainmail armor can be seen.  Moving much faster than dwarves should, they attack the front rank.  

Rogoth swings just as the first dwarf closes, his axe cutting through the dwarf's armor.  Undeterred, the dwarf's rapier pierces deeply into Rogoth's chest.  The force of the blow unbalances the grimlock, and he falls to the floor.  The dwarf follows up with a second pierce at the prone Rogoth.

Dargo sets the spear end of his urgrosh as Dwarf 2 charges, and hits it solidly.  The dwarf completes it's lunge, piercing Dargo's shoulder, then pierces Dargo again.

The third dwarf charges Vuoor, his rapier piercing the kuo-toa twice.

*Denasa* flies to the right and down, positioning herself so that all three dwarves are lined up perfectly.  She releases a lightning bolt, catching all three dwarves. The dwarves tense as the electricity rattles them.

*Vuoor* swings at Dwarf 3, but misses. Dwarf 3 gets a swing in as Vuoor tumbles to the right, but he misses.  Vuoor ends next to Denasa.

*Solli* climbs up the wall, perching on a cornice ten feet above.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: 39 damage, prone
Morph: 
Bull: greater magic fang
Dargo: 27 damage
Dwarf 1: 27 damage
Dwarf 2: 48 damage
Dwarf 3: 14 damage
Denasa:
Vuoor: 15 damage
Solli: 10' above

OOC:
Rogoth hits Dwarf 1 for 13.  Dwarf 1 hits Rogoth twice, for 25 (crit) and 14.
Dargo hits Dwarf 2 for 34 (wielded 2-handed, spear end does double damage for being set against a charge).  Dwarf 2 hits Dargo for 16 and 11.
Dwarf 3 hits Vuoor for 8 and 7.
Denasa casts lightning bolt for 28 damage.  All three dwarves save, taking 14.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2004)

Bull pushes his way past Dargo to munch on the dwarf closest to Vuoor (D3).  Meanwhile Morph casts shillelagh on his staff before moving in beside the fallen Rogoth to stand protectively beside him.


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

"Of all the . . . @#$^&*#@$,"  Dargo exclaimed.  "Gotta be some darn were's again.  Great.  Wererat's are my guess, already faced them once defending the Lady."

Dargo full attacked the middle 'dwarf', concentrating all of his attacks until the 'dwarf' fell.

OOC: Full attack: *Dwarven Urgosh (Primary-Blade):* +14/+9, 1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost (x20), *Dwarven Urgosh (Secondary-spear):* +14/+9, 1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock (x20).


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Solli crouches and takes aim at the dwarf that "somehow" managed to lay Rogoth low. A slight snarl forms on his lips nad two acid darts fly at the offending stunty....  



Spoiler



att +13/+8, dam 1d4+1+1d6acid each


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

*Hissing at the dwarves, Denasa lets loose with rays of fiery fury.*

"You're not going to get out of this in one piece you fools!  Stop this at once!" she shrieks.

[OOC - _scorching ray_, at least one ray per dwarf already hit if possible.  Any extra rays go on the one closest to her.]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2004)

OOC: Morph acts first, since Rogoth slipped in the initiative due to last round's readied action

*-- Round 2 --*

*Morph* draws nature's power into his staff and steps forward next to Rogoth.

Dwarf 3 lunges at *Bull* as it moves past him, piercing its carapace with its rapier. Bull responds by snapping its jaws at the dwarf, but it leaps nimbly aside.

*Rogoth* (autopilot) _rages_, swinging his axe at the Dwarf from the ground, hitting only air.

*Dargo*'s urgrosh blurs as he swings it with remarkable speed. The dwarf reacts with almost equal speed, ducking and weaving Dargo's blows.  But he's not fast enough to dodge the last thrust from the spear end!  The dwarf falls in a heap.  His form seems to change as it does, seeming to grow a bit larger. It hits the floor with a heavy, metallic thud.

*Dwarf (?) 1* glances at its fallen comrade, wounds Rogoth once more with its rapier, and retreats with great speed. 

*Dwarf (?) 3* glances at its fallen comrade, and thrusts his rapier at Dargo. Dargo dodges the blade, and then the dwarf retreats.

Both dwarves moved with such speed that no one was able to attack as they rushed off. Both dwarves are now 70 ft away down the hall.

The fallen dwarf changes before you, its armor morphing into a metallic skin, and it grows to roughly the size of a human.  It still grips its rapier tightly in its metallic hand.

_Initiative_
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 10 damage, greater magic fang
Rogoth: 48 damage, prone, raging
Dargo: 27 damage
Dwarf 1: 27 damage
Dwarf 2: 64 damage, fallen
Dwarf 3: 14 damage
_-- pause --_
Denasa:
Vuoor: 15 damage
Solli: 10' above

OOC:
Dwarf 3 takes an AoO against Bull as it moves past him, hitting the beetle for 10.
Dargo hits Dwarf 2 with his last attack for 16.
Dwarf 1 hits Rogoth for 9
Denasa and Morph recognize the change in form as a magical transmutation effect of the disguise person or alter self type (used to create a disguise, not an actual transformation)
No one recognizes the metallic humanoid with their knowledge skills. Perhaps if you studied it more carefully...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2004)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Denasa* hisses, shrieking "You're not going to get out of this in one piece you fools! Stop this at once!" Three rays of fire streak towards the retreating figures, who are at the end of her spells' range.  One ray misses dwarf 1 and two strike dwarf 2.

*Vuoor* (autopilot) stays near Denasa, in a defensive stance.

*Solli* fires two darts at the retreating dwarves.  One hits.

_Initiative_
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 10 damage, greater magic fang
Rogoth: 48 damage, prone, raging
Dargo: 27 damage
Dwarf 1: 38 damage
Dwarf 2: 64 damage, fallen
Dwarf 3: 38 damage
Denasa:
Vuoor: 15 damage
Solli: 10' above

OOC:
Denasa hits Dwarf 3 for 15 and 9.
Solli scores a critical hit on Dwarf 1 for 11.


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

"Well, I didn't expect to see that," Dargo said.  "Don't think we should pursue, they're too fast."

"No more waiting for names from me, that's for sure,"  he added.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

*Denasa grits her teeth and summons more lightning, determined not to have to face these creatures again!*

"You can't get away!" she screams.

[OOC - _lightning bolt_, as many enemy bodies as I can get, moving to a better position if necessary.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Reloading his weapon, Solli is taken aback by the pretty gloaming's outburst and whistles to himself.

_Bloody hell - it must be that time of the month! Mental note to self - don't piss off the pretty one._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 2, 2004)

OOC: The retreating creatures have Spring Attack, so Dargo and Bull each got an AoO off last round, but they missed.

The two dwarves continue their retreat down the hall, up the stairs, and out of sight before Denasa is able to send another lightning bolt their way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Denasa flies toward them, eager to fry their treacherous little tails.*


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2004)

Solli scowls when he see's the maddened girl fly after the dwarves (Probably into a trap, no less.....) and shouts, LASS!! WAIT! YE SHOULD WAIT SO'S WE CAN HEAD ON TOGETHAR!!.

Leaping off from his vantage point 



Spoiler



Tumble+12 for safe landing


, Solli makes sure that the other are following before he scouts on ahead to see what the silly Gloaming has gotten herself into.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2004)

*Temple of Moradin*

*Denasa* flies down the dwarven hall, in hot pursuit of the fleeing creatures.  At the end of the hall are broad steps leading up into a large chamber, dominated by a large altar to Moradin. This room, like the others, is constructed almost entirely of stone.  But the stone here is cracked and broken, and the ground littered with stone fragments.

Six hulking steel-gray stone forms stand here, shaped like 10 foot tall massive humanoids. They wear iron breastplates over their stone bodies, and wield huge two-bladed swords which look like they are built of the same material as their bodies.  Two have third arms attached to their chest by broad stone belts.  Two others have large boxes mounted on their shoulders.

With a shock of insight, Denasa recognizes these forms as Maugs, intelligent mercenary constructs from Acheron, renowned on the Outer Planes for their unflinching loyalty and fearlessness in battle.  The third arms are shoving arms, which can push opponents away.  The boxes are stone spitters, which fire stones as missile weapons.

Denasa flies easily above the maug's heads, out of reach of their swords.  The two maugs outfitted with stone spitters turn towards Denasa, aiming their shoulder-boxes at her.

The two dwarves which fled to here are nowhere in sight.  The rest of the party is rushing up the stairs and will arrive next round.

_Initiative_
Denasa
Maugs


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

*With an internal shriek and an external scream, Denasa flings her lightning at the two aiming things at her, clutching the silvery rod at her side to add power to her magic.*

"_Don't you dare!_"

[OOC - _lightning bolt_ at the maugs, Empowered with the metamagic rod, unless she knows better.  If so, then _fireball_ from one of her scrolls.]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 6, 2004)

*-- Round 1 --*

*Denasa* flies to the side of the chamber and down a bit (still out of range of the maug's swords), positioning herself to hit both stone spitter-wielding maugs.  Her lightning bolt zaps through both maugs.

The *maugs* fire a heavy volley of stones at Denasa. She dodges one, but is hit by the other.

The other four maugs line themselves up at the top of the stairs, readying their weapons against the approaching heroes.

_Round 2 Initiative_
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 10 damage, greater magic fang
Rogoth: 48 damage, raging 3 rounds
Solli
Dargo: 27 damage
Denasa: 5 damage
Vuoor: 15 damage
Maug 1
Maug 2
Maug 3 (shoving arm)
Maug 4 (shoving arm)
Maug 5 (stone spitter): 42 damage, 1 'increased' attack
Maug 6 (stone spitter): 21 damage, 1 'increased' attack

The others are 20-30 ft down the stairs, and see the maugs as they line themselves up at the top of the stairs.  The stairs themselves are 50 feet long.

OOC: 
Denasa's lightning bolt does 42 damage to Maug 5, and 21 to Maug 6 (made its save).  From what she knows, Denasa thinks one of her empowered lightning bolts should be enough to down a standard maug with some luck, but both maugs look like they have quite a bit of fight left in them.  Battlescars criss-cross all of the maugs' bodies.
Maug 6 hits Denasa for 5.
Sorry for lack of map, I've got computer troubles.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC: Just a little further description.  The maugs are lined up in a defensive wall at the top of the stairs.  The stairs are 40 feet wide (same width as the hall you just passed through).  You understand the following intuitively:

The shoving arms look like they are designed to bull rush.  If you're bull rushed on the stairs, theres a chance you can fall all the way down the stairs for damage (same rules as normal falling damage, but using d4s instead of d6s).  The chance of falling is related to the strength of the bull rush check.  Even if you aren't pushed all the way down the stairs, the push might cause you to lose your balance and fall prone.  You have a -2 penalty on opposed bull rush checks due to attacking from below on stairs.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 6, 2004)

**OOC: Solli will again run up the nearest wall so as to take him out of the range of any melee attacks (And hopefully somewhere where he can protect himself from those nasty flying stones.) and fire vollies of three darts at single targets, preferebly those with their back's turned to him so he can get his sneak attack damage in too.**

Solli growled when he saw the little fairy-girl flinging spells at the creatures. This could probably have been avoided if she had just let him sneak on ahead so they could at least be ready for this.
Taking a small leap once more to the side of the passage, he scaled the wall effortlessly and stopped to take aim, hoping that the girl didn't get squished before help could bundle in.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo charged up the stairs to attack the most wounded maug.  If it doens't look like he'll make it, he'll stop 10' away, then adjust and full attack the following round.

OOC: One attack +14 / +1d10 +10 + 1d6 frost, or Full attack: Dwarven Urgosh (Primary-Blade): +14/+9, 1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost (x20), Dwarven Urgosh (Secondary-spear): +14/+9, 1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock (x20).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Denasa eeks a bit at the sting of the stones, and points her silvery rod at the maugs again, hoping to blast them into oblivion with another burst of lightning.*

[OOC - Same action and targets at before.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor charges up the stairs and tries to use tumble to get near to one of the enemies.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bull and Morph charge up the stairs to attack the Maugs head on.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2004)

*Rune*

*Rune* had been hunting down the derro Yuk'tyl, and had tracked him down to the outskirts of the Gold Dwarf domains, called The Deep Realm by the gold dwarves.  Yuk'tyl had been moving erratically, heading in all different directions, but Rune had managed to follow.  She was a good tracker, but not so good at stealth, so she had to follow from a safe distance, never getting close enough to the derro to extract her revenge.  As she followed Yuk'tyl further and further, his movements got more and more erratic.  The derros were all mad, but this was not simply madness here.  Yuk'tyl must have known that Rune was on his trail, and she found Yuk'tyl's movements harder and harder to track.  He tried all sorts of tricks to throw her off his trail, moving through water, doubling back, following heavily trafficed tunnels before slipping off in hard to track areas.  But Rune was determined to exact her revenge.  Yuk'tyl could run, but he could not hide.

The last few days, Yuk'tyl actions had seemed to become more and more desperate.  He had stopped staying in inns or the usual type of camping grounds.  Instead, he had hidden himself in tiny cracks and crevasses, just barely large enough for him to squeeze into.  Yesterday Rune had tracked him to one such crack, and he had not emerged.  This was unusual.  He had always moved quickly from campsite to campsite.  Perhaps this crack led to another entrance?  Rune would have to follow.  Gathering her gear, Rune moved into the tiny cave.  Crawling through the tight spaces was difficult, and took all her strength.  She needed to rest often.  Several hundred yards through winding tunnels, though, and the cavern seemed to level out.  It was still extremely small and tight, but ran mostly horizontally, and straight.  As she continued down the tunnel, she saw a dim light in the distance.  Moving closer, she saw it was Yuk'tyl, at the end of the tunnel, his back to a wall, clutching an everburning torch in his hands, his eyes wide, staring down the tunnel at Rune unblinkingly.

Rune was too far away to be seen, she knew.  Yuk'tyl couldn't possibly see her, could he?  No, he couldn't, though he probably could hear her coming.  He knew she was coming, and he was afraid!  

But Rune knew this was not the right moment.  In these tight quarters, the smaller derro would have a large advantage over her, and she knew it.  She could not maneuver properly to fight in here.  It would be better to wait for him outside the cave.

Slowly, and with great difficulty, Rune began to make her way back out of the cave.  The cave was so narrow she could not turn around, so going back was twice as hard as coming in.  

After what seemed like an eternity, her fingers numb and worn from the climb, she was no more than half way back out the tunnel.  She was tired, and hungry.  But she would be out of the tunnel soon.  She could relax, eat a refreshing meal, and wait for Yuk'tyl to come out.  No more hiding from a distance.  She was ready to finish Yuk'tyl off.  But she just needed to rest here a moment before continuing her climb out.

Then she heard it.  A sound, shuffling, scraping, coming from behind her.  What was it?  A small harmless animal?  Or, could this tunnel be the lair of some dangerous creature that was just now returning?  Rune was in a tight spot.  Whatever it was was coming up behind her, and she could not wield her weapon behind her in these tight tunnels.  Rune began to climb ahead.  Maybe whatever it was wouldn't follow her too deep.

And then she _felt_ it, in her mind, that sickening feeling, the presence of... an illithid!

It was right behind her, closing in.  She heard the snarl and the blast of psychic energy washing over her.  It wracked her mind, but she shook it off, and kept climbing.  Forward, ever forward, towards Yuk'tyl.  With the illithid in pursuit, she was faster than she thought possible, banging her body against the rocks, but that would heal.  She must run!

The illithid was hot on her heels, and when there was a tight spot, and the illithid caught up a bit, she would endure another of those horrid mind blasts.  Rune kept going, and going, listening to the horrid, drooling noises of the illithid just feet behind her.  But where could she go to?  There was no escape?  It did not matter.  There was still hope, wasn't there?  She had to keep going!

Too soon, she saw the light at the end of the tunnel.  Yuk'tyl was her enemy, but even he was preferable to what was behind her.  She scrambled over the rocks, getting closer to the derro.  Entering the light of his torch, Yuk'tyl's eyes hardle glanced at her.  They were looking past her, over her shoulder.  Yuk'tyl had not been running from Rune this whole time.  He had been running from the illithid behind her.

There was no where else to go, Rune was right on top of Yuk'tyl, and the illithid was getting closer and closer.  She looked desperately into Yuk'tyl's eyes, and knew there was no hope.  Then the _mind blasts_ came, one after another, and both she and Yuk'tyl were overcome.  She watched, helpless, as the illithid climbed over her, its strong, slimy tentacles forcing her body out of the way so it could move forward.  She watched as it took out manacles and bound both her and Yuk'tyl.  She watched in horror as its tentacles closed over her head, wrapping it in a warm, tight, slimy embrace, and her mind screamed in terror. 

But then, the illithid let her go, its tentacles wiggling free and then moving past her, to close on Yuk'tyl's head.  She watched as, in the confined space of the cavern, under the flickering light of the everburning torch, the illithid's tentacles squeezed tight around the derro's head, just inches from her face.  The illithid's eyes gazed into hers as the flesh of its muscular face rippled.  She heard the crunch of bone, and knew that underneath the tight embrace of those horrid tentacles, the illithid's maw had bitten through Yuk'tyl's skull.  The derro gasped, and his eyes rolled up into his head as spittle flew from his mouth, combining with the slimy secretions from the illithid's tentacles, and splattering juice from Yuk'tyl's skull.  The sickening liquid leaked out, splashing Rune's helpless face, and she heard the loud sucking sound as Yuk'tyl's brains were drawn into the maw of the mind flayer, killing the derro instantly.

The rest was a blur, her body being dragged roughly back out of the tunnel, where another illithid was waiting.  Severely wounded from being dragged out of the tunnel, and faint from lack of blood, Rune fell into a merciful unconsciousness.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2004)

*-- Round 2 --*

*Morph* and *Bull*, side by side, rush up the stairs to attack the Maugs head on.  As the slyth and his beetle companion close, three maugs swing at them with their large two-bladed swords.  Two of the maugs strike at Bull, but both attacks glance harmlessly off the giant stag beetle's carapace.  The third maug swings at the bald, orange-brown humanoid, but Morph ducks easily beneath the blow.  Closing the last five feet, both slyth and companion attack the same maug, one with a shoving arm.  Both Morph's enchanted staff and Bull's bite glance off the maug's stone armor.

*Rogoth* (autopilot), battered from the fight, continues his rage.  Following closely behind the slyth vermin keeper, the grimlock barbarian closes with the maugs before they are able to recover from their sword swings.  Moving to stand next to Morph, the wounded grimlock makes a powerful two-handed swing with his axe.  The blade sinks into the maug's stone flesh.

*Solli* staying behind the stag beetle, slips into the shadows and climbs up the wall.  With satisfaction, the svirfneblin sees that the maugs seem to have lost track of him.  Perched on the wall, he aims his dart thruster at the nearest maug, engaged with the stag beetle.  The dart bounces harmlessly off the maug's stone armor.

*Dargo* rushes up the stairs, ducking under the fourth maug's sword, to stand next to the wounded grimlock.  The half-dragon dwarf slices at the closest maug.  Chunks of stone fly as the urgrosh hits with a flash of blue frost.

*Denasa* continues flying, moving to the rear of the chamber to strike both maugs with another lightning bolt.  As she moves into position, she sees an opportunity to hit three!  But it will be dangerous... she will enter the threat range of the maugs.  And the gloaming was never very good at casting while threatened.  No, it would be far too risky.  What she was doing was risky enough!  Denasa flies into position, and gripping her rod in hand, begins her arcane incantation.  She controls the weave expertly, as well as she has ever done, and with satisfaction, sends an exceptionally powerful lightning bolt at the two maugs.  She catches both maugs with the full force of her lightning.  Bits of rubble fall off the stone constructs as her bolt fries them, leaving them as black, smoking, motionless forms.

Behind the altar to Moradin, Denasa sees a naked, bound and gagged female earth genasi.  Next to her is a full sack.

As the maugs fall, *Vuoor* moves up the stairs to aid Dargo's attack.  The kuo-toa's fist hits the maug's stone armor, failing to damage the maug.

*Maug 1* attacks Bull with both ends of its two-bladed sword, missing both times.

*Maug 2* turns on Rogoth, and slices into the grimlock with both ends of its sword, further injuring him.

*Maug 3* sees the blood flowing from the grimlock, and follows up with an additional attack.  Its shoving arm reaches out and touches Rogoth on the chest.  Then, with incredible force, the arm pistons outward, but Rogoth, his eyes red with _Rage_, resists the push, and stays rooted to his spot.

*Maug 4*, reeling from Dargo's slash, turns on the dwarf. Its shoving arm reaches out and touches the Dargo on the chest, then pistons out.  Despite Dargo's great strength, and his dwarven stability, he is thrown back and down the stairs.  As he is pushed, Maug 2 reacts, slicing his two-bladed sword into Dargo's side as he is thrown back.

_Initiative_
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 10 damage, greater magic fang +2
Rogoth: 65 damage, raging 4 rounds
Solli: climbing, 10 ft up.
Dargo: 43 damage
Denasa: 5 damage, flying 10 ft up
Vuoor: 15 damage
Maug 1
Maug 2
Maug 3 (shoving arm): 23 damage.
Maug 4 (shoving arm): 25 damage.
Maug 5 (stone spitter): 110 damage, dead
Maug 6 (stone spitter): 79 damage, dead

OOC: 
The stairs are very steep, and you find it impossible to charge up them.
Morph misses with a 13+7-1=19.
Bull misses with a 2+11+2-1=14.
Rogoth power attacks for 5, and hits with a 17+15-5-1=26.  Damage 5+8+10=23.
Solli successfully hides as he climbs up the wall.  He is now 10 ft up the wall.  His dart misses: 8+13-4=17
Dargo hits with 14+14-1=27. Damage 9+10+6 frost=25
Denasa's lightning bolt does 39x1.5=58!  Both maugs fail their saves.
Vuoor barely misses with 16+9-1=24.
Maug 2 hits with rolls of 19 and 20 (both unconfirmed threats), for 17 total damage.
Maug 3 succeeds on a touch attack against Rogoth.  Bull rush is 9+5+4+5=23.  Rogoth's bull rush is 16+8=24.
Maug 4 succeeds on a touch attack against Dargo. Bull rush is 15+5+4+5=29.  Dargo's opposed check is 14+7+4=25.  Dargo is pushed back 9 feet.  Maug 2 succeeds on an AoO, hitting for 13 damage.  Dargo takes d4 damage for falling 10 feet down the stairs, 3 damage.  Reflex save to not fall all the way down the stairs is 10+9=19.  Dargo succeeds with a 19+7=26.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

*Denasa laughs at the two maugs that fell to her arcane might, then looked behind her.  Giving a gasp at seeing a (presumably) living creature in this tomb, Denasa flies down to her and uses her dagger to cut her bonds.*

"Wake up, hurry, we have to stop them!" she cries.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Rune quickly sits up and yanks the gag out of her mouth.  Her eyes are wide with fear, thinking that her savior is talking about mind flayers and knowing that their dooms are very likely very near and very painful...

She looks around and seeing the sack, rips into it, looking for something, anything to aid her.  _'If nothing else'_, she thinks, _'I can wear this sack'_...

OOC: I assume that Rune has been awake all this time?  If so, does she remember hearing or seeing anything?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

"The maugs!" Denasa cries, pointing to the huge, lumbering automatons.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The maugs!" Denasa cries, pointing to the huge, lumbering automatons.




Rune's eyes follow the gloaming's indicated direction and what she sees there causes her to gasp.  Immediately, she digs deep into her psyche, drawing forth on the reservior of power that lies there.  She dredges that power up and siphons it outwards, into her limbs, steeling herself for whatever is to come.  She looks to the gloaming, her hands still feeling about in the bag desperately.  "I need a weapon!"

OOC: Manifesting biofeedback (3 pp initially, + another 12 pp which should provide DR 6) , Still searching in the bag for a weapon of some kind...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 6, 2004)

The sack contains Rune's gear.  She heard the sounds of the battle, but little else before that.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Rune smiles, seeing her gear in the sack.  She quickly slips on her _gauntlets_ and then snags her _psychokinetic greatclub_, it's surface crackling to life with emerald and violet energy at her touch.  She then quickly finds her _power stone of oak body_ and then rushes around the altar, looking for the first avaliable opening as she dashes into melee.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*Overjoyed to see another combantant entering the fray, Denasa powers upward again, and moves forward a bit, seeing if she can't hit another couple of the stone monstrosities.*

OOC - Moving up 10' and south 20 this round.  Next round, Empowered _lightning bolt_, trying to catch M1 and M3.


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo caught himself at the edge of the ten step, tottering a second before righting himself and moving back up into the fray.

“Come mere ya pansy son of slime lizard’s runt,” Dargo called out as he swung at the Maug.  This time he was much more careful in his approach he did not want to be knocked down those stone stairs.

OOC: One attack, fighting defensively (unadjusted)+14 / +1d10 +10 + 1d6 frost.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

Scowling at his poor shooting, Solli takes a little longer to aim and sends the other two darts loaded in his Thruster at the "thing" attacking the party's beetle. 



Spoiler



Full attack with last two loaded acid darts - +13/+8 att, 1d4+1+1d6 acid dam. After firing, can he see the naked Genasi? if so, any close to him will hear an "appropriate" comment ^_~


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2004)

*-- Round 3 --*

*Morph* and *Bull* (autopilot) continue their attacks. Morph's enchanted quarterstaff hits, knocking off large chunks of stone from the maug.  Then Bull's maw closes around the construct, it's powerful jaws making huge cracks along the stone construct.  With a groan, the maug falls.

*Rogoth* (autopilot), encouraged by the success of his last attack, continues swinging his axe two-handed, adding a deep gouge into another maug.

*Solli* fires off two darts at the nearest maug.  Both bounce off the maug's armor.

*Dargo* moves back up the stairs, swinging his urgrosh at the maug who pushed him, but misses badly.

*Denasa* flies down to the genasi and frees her from her bonds.  "Wake up, hurry, we have to stop them!" she cries.

*Rune* quickly takes stock of the situation.  Opening the sack next to her, she grabs and dons her gauntlets. 

*Vuoor* flurries, hitting the maug with his fist.

*Maug 1* attacks Bull with both ends of its two-bladed sword, hitting the beetle once.

*Maug 2* continues to attack Rogoth, hitting the grimlock twice with crushing blows.  Rogoth is brought to his knees.

*Maug 4* attacks the half-dragon dwarf again.  The dwarf is fighting defensively, but the maug succeeds in touching him with his pushing arm again, but places it poorly, and fails to push the dwarf again.

_Initiative_
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 22 damage, greater magic fang +2
Rogoth: 101 damage, 0/101 hp, disabled, raging 5 rounds
Solli: climbing, 10 ft up.
Dargo: 43 damage, fighting defensively
Denasa: 5 damage, flying 10 ft up
Rune: 
Vuoor: 15 damage
Maug 1
Maug 2: 22 damage
Maug 3 (shoving arm): 59 damage, down
Maug 4 (shoving arm): 35 damage.
Maug 5 (stone spitter): 110 damage, dead
Maug 6 (stone spitter): 79 damage, dead

OOC: 
Morph attacks Maug 3: 16+7-1=24. Hits for 10.
Bull attacks Maug 3: 19+11+2-1=31.  Hits for 14+10+2=26 (Bull's base damage should be 4d6 not 6d6, unless I'm missing something.)
Rogoth attacks Maug 2, power attacking for 5: 17+15-5-1=26 and 4+15-5-1=13.  First attack hits for 4+8+10=22.
Solli attacks Maug 1: 15+13-4=24 and 8+8-4=12. Both miss.
Dargo misses with a 1.
Rune can grab the greatclub and power stone next round, and manifest the following.
Vuoor flurries against Maug 4: 17+8-1=24, 18+8-1=25. One fist connects for 6+4=10
Maug 1 hits Bull for 12.
Maug 2 hits with rolls of 15 and 19 (critical), for 36 total damage.  Rogoth's total damage is 101, equal to his HP while raging!  He is disabled, still raging.  Can you rage while disabled?  Let's say you can.
Maug 4 succeeds on a touch attack against Dargo with a roll of 16. Bull rush is 1+5+4+5=15.  Dargo's opposed check is 6+7+4=17.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

The kuo-toan monitor continues the fight with another flurry of blows. Out of the corner of his eye he sees Rogoth drop to his knees and he winces as if feeling the grimlock's pain.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Rune hears the ever-increasing sounds of fighting and knows that she might be able to turn the tide of battle.  She foregoes tapping her inner powers for now, grabs her club and power stone and heads for the fray.  As she does these things, she begins taunting her as-of yet unseen opponents, yelling, "Hey, over here!  You forgot me!  Ha! Ha!  You missed me!  Come and find me!!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2004)

*Denasa kites upward into position to unleash more electric death.*

OOC - Going with that move I stated previously.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2004)

Bull continues to lay into the nearest Maug it can get it's teeth around, but Morph moves quickly over behind Rogoth (5ft step straight back) and casts _cure light wounds_ from his wand defensively (concentration 9) if within swinging distance from the Maug.

_[occ: sorry for the absence sometimes RL takes hold and wont let go. Yup it should be 4d6 as far as I can tell too. Mustve been a typo.

Edit: nope should be 6d6, he has Improved Natural Attack]_


----------



## silentspace (Dec 9, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Bull continues to lay into the nearest Maug it can get it's teeth around, but Morph moves quickly over behind Rogoth (5ft step straight back) and casts _cure light wounds_ from his wand defensively (concentration 9) if within swinging distance from the Maug.
> 
> _[occ: sorry for the absence sometimes RL takes hold and wont let go. Yup it should be 4d6 as far as I can tell too. Mustve been a typo.
> 
> Edit: nope should be 6d6, he has Improved Natural Attack]_




No worries, glad you're still here.  As to Bull's bite attack, let's just say the maug not only cracked, it crumbled


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 10, 2004)

Annoyed at his lack of success dmaging the stone golems, Solli curses aloud and reloads, with the intention of running along the wall, well out of reach of the massive foes, with an intention of reaching the Genasi's side without getting hurt.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 13, 2004)

*-- Round 4 --*

*Morph* steps back, drawing his wand and casting cure light on Rogoth.

*Bull* rears back to take another bite, but his giant insect legs slip on the steps, and he falters, failing to bite the maug.

*Rogoth*, regaining his feet thanks to Morph, takes a step back behind Dargo, pulls out a vial, and downs it. Morph sees his wounds start to close.

*Solli* fires off two darts at the nearest maug.  Both bounce off the maug's armor.

*Dargo* continues fighting defensively, his urgrosh a whirling blur.  The dwarf whips the axe end out, chopping into the Maug's stony torso.  Then with a lightning fast reversal, he drives the spear end into the gouge he just created, driving the spike deep into the maug, causing splits and cracks to grow in its stone body. The maug looks down at the dwarf in shock as it crumbles to pieces.

*Denasa*, her rod in hand, sends another stroke of lightning toward the maug with the extra arm.  The electricity jolts through the construct, and it topples, black and smoking.

*Rune* grabs her greatclub and powerstone, and heads towards the last remaining maug, yelling, "Hey, over here! You forgot me! Ha! Ha! You missed me! Come and find me!!"

*Vuoor*, rejoicing that five maugs have fallen, is the first to step up onto the temple floor.  Quickly moving across it towards the last, undamaged maug, the kuo-toan tumbles into striking range and kicks, but the maug's heavy stone armor is too thick.

The last *maug* continues to fight. Both ends of its huge two-bladed sword crash down hard on Bull's carapace as the beetle hisses with pain.

Initiative
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 42 damage, greater magic fang +2
Rogoth: 80 damage, raging 6 rounds
Solli: climbing, 25 ft up.
Dargo: 43 damage, fighting defensively
Denasa: 5 damage, flying 10 ft up
Rune: 
Vuoor: 15 damage
Maug 1
Maug 2: 59 damage, dead
Maug 3 (shoving arm): 59 damage, dead
Maug 4 (shoving arm): 74 damage, dead
Maug 5 (stone spitter): 110 damage, dead
Maug 6 (stone spitter): 79 damage, dead


OOC: 
Morph heals 9 points of damage on Rogoth.  
Bull attacks Maug 1 but misses: 3+11+2-1=15.  
Rogoth steps back behind Dargo and drinks his potion of cure moderate wounds, healing 12 points of damage. Gaining cover from Dargo, he avoids AoOs from the maugs.
Solli reloads his weapon as he takes a double move along the wall, moving up out of the reach of the maug.  He reaches the corner, 25 feet up.
Dargo hits twice with his urgrosh, once with each end.  Both would have been threats, were his opponent not a construct.  Nonetheless, he deals 37 damage, including energy damage.
Denasa's lightning bolt does 39 damage, and the maug fails his save.  As a side note, Denasa's spell penetration feat has served her extremely well this combat!
Rune is 20 feet away from the maug.
Vuoor misses with 14+9=23.
Maug does 20 damage to Bull.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*Denasa gives a crow of exultation at her success with felling the next-to-last maug.  Her rod exhausted for the day, Denasa relies only on her own power to destroy the last one, sending more lightning to char the nasty creature.*

OOC - Hee hee!  Denasa is kicking butt and takin' names!  I'm also glad I have Spell Penetration.  I mean, over half the residents of the Underdark have SR it seems...  *Cough*  Anyways, _lightning bolt_, of the regular kind, at last standing target.  Whee!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

The kua-toan continues his assault on the last remaining target with a flurry of blows.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo maintains his defensive posture until he gets into position.  He moved to the remaining Maug, looking to stay out of the way of the raging Rogoth.

OOC: Move, single strike, fighting defensively


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2004)

Rune rushes into combat and tries to take a whack at the maug whenever an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2004)

Morph uses another charge of his wand on the barbarian before he has a chance to rush back into combat.  Bull will try to move on the last opponent, but as there is only one and he is large he may not have room, in which case he hangs back with Morph.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Allowing the combat to finish itself and knowing full well that he would make little difference at this point, the little Svirneblin searches about the room for the exit, taking great care to not get ambushed.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2004)

*-- Round 5 --*

*Morph* uses his wand on Rogoth again, healing the grimlock.

*Bull * snaps his jaws again, but fails to bite through the maug's armor.

*Rogoth * quaffs another potion as his rage wears off.

*Solli * continues along the wall into the room.  In addition to the large altar to Moradin, there is a pair of massive stone doors to the left.

*Dargo * continues fighting defensively, closing on the remaining maug. The maug swings as Dargo gets within range, but stumbles and misses. Dargo swings his urgrosh, but fails to connect.

*Denasa*, her rod used up for the day, puts it away and casts a lightning bolt at the last maug.

*Rune * rushes in, landing a heavy blow on the maug with her greatclub. Bits of rubble crack and fall off the maug's armor.

*Vuoor * leaps in as he strikes the maug with a shattering blow from his fist, then spinning in mid air, slams his foot straight into the maug's torso. The maug's stone armor crumbles and falls off the maug's body. Then the maug itself cracks and falls to the ground in pieces.

_Status_
Morph: shillelagh
Bull: 42 damage, greater magic fang +2
Rogoth: 66 damage, fatigued
Solli: climbing, 25 ft up.
Dargo: 43 damage, fighting defensively
Denasa: 5 damage, flying 10 ft up
Rune: 
Vuoor: 15 damage
Maug 1: 54 damage, dead
Maug 2: 59 damage, dead
Maug 3 (shoving arm): 59 damage, dead
Maug 4 (shoving arm): 74 damage, dead
Maug 5 (stone spitter): 110 damage, dead
Maug 6 (stone spitter): 79 damage, dead

OOC: 
Morph heals 5 points of damage on Rogoth. 
Bull misses: 10+11+2-1=22. 
Rogoth drinks a potion of cure light, healing 9.
Denasa's lightning bolt does 25 damage. The maug saves, taking 12. 
Rune is in a flanking position. 15+11+2=28 hits. Damage 20
Vuoor flurries. 18+8=26 and 17+8=25, both hits. Total damage 22.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

*Denasa gives a whoop of victory, and flies down to the ground.*

"We did it, we did it!" she says with glee.  "Oh pits and pools, I didn't even get your name.  I'm Denasa, and this is Legs," the gloaming says to the genasi she freed, gesturing to the hand-sized spider on her shoulder.  It rears up and wiggles its front legs at Rune.  "What's your name, and how did you come to such a pass?"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Rune, still somewhat addled, looks around.  He gives the gloaming a small, guarded smile.  "I am Rune, and I really don't know where I am or how I got here."  She then tells those gathered what she can recall of her moments before waking, the anger clearly showing on her features when she speaks of the derro and her revulsion and hatred apparent in regards to the illithids.

When she has finished, she asks, "Where are we?  Who are you and what is going on here?"  She looks down to the piles of rubble that were once deadly automatons...  As she waits for a reply, she retrieves her gear from the sack and returns everything to its original location.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 20, 2004)

Whilst his team mates bother with introductions and other unpleasantness, Solli very carefully checks the door and it's surrounding area for traps or other equally annoying surprises.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2004)

Solli studies the door. It is made out of an exceptionally hard stone, and carved with dwarven runes. The runes, according to Dargo, say 

Defenders of the Deep Realm
Now shielded by All-Father
Blessings to our Ancestors

The temple is strewn with rubble and damaged. The highest concentration of damage seems to be around the door.

Solli finds no evidence of traps.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Rune looks over to the trapfinder.  "You might want to check the altar as well - there could be a passage beneath..."


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

"Well, let's heal up what we can and continue on," Dargo commented after reading the runes to Solli.  He walked around the room getting a feel for the stonework and construction (using stone-cunning).

"Did we miss anythin' back there while chasing these critters?" Dargo asked.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2004)

Morph moves around to heal everyone, using charges from his wands for now. "I really must speak to the spirits of the earth about granting me more healing ability, it looks like we are in for a rough time here." 

_[ooc: I know it will take a heck of a lot of charges but Morph will cast Cure Light from the wands till everyone is comfortable]_


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2004)

though he detested the fact that any would try to tell him what to do, Solli nonetheless moved to the altar to search it also for traps or other secrets, having planned to do so anyhow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"Illithids?  Wormspit, that's just what we're here about.  They got in here somehow and did something to the tomb.  I don't suppose you know the plans of your playmate before you were conked on the head, do you?" Denasa asks Rune, brow furrowed in concentration.  Legs wanders up onto her head and places four of his legs into the furrows of her brow and drums them like a human would drum their fingers.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Rune curls her upper lip into a near-feral snarl and snaps her head towards Denasa.  "He was NOT my playmate!  H..he...he was a horrid, horrid little piece of worthless flesh that deserved to suffer far, far more than he did!"  Her lip trembles for a moment and then she begins to cry silently.  She does not bury her head in shame, however, but rather looks the gloaming dead in the eyes so she can see the pain her careless words have caused...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Denasa looks shocked and flutters her wings in anguish.*

"I didn't mean it like that, I really didn't.  I mean, I could say these maugs were my playmates!  I meant it as the... the beings I was... fighting with.  I bit of a play on words.  Illithids are no one's friends.  I just meant that you were fighting the illithid.  Fighting, playmate... she says quickly, moving her hands as if weighing something, weighing the words.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Rune's face seems to register something in the gloaming's words and body language and you see her stony facade crack for a moment.  Beneath there is pain and suffering but the glimpse does not last long...

"I am sorry to have yelled at you, Denasa.  I thought you were talking about the derro, not, not the squids...I...I know nothing of their plans or intentions, other than what I know of them in general, of their natures and so forth..."

She then moves away a bit and you think you see her dabbing her eyes with the sleeve of her tunic...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm always not thinking before I talk.  I'm sorry Rune!" she says, and walks over to place her wings around Rune in a gloaming gesture of apology and acceptance.  Legs puts his two front legs on Rune's head in apology as well.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Rune's first reaction is to pull away, but she realizes that these are not Yuk'tyl's hands, but rather, the hands of a friend...  She places her forehead upon Denasa's shoulder and cries softly.  Over and over again she repeats, crying the words as much as speaking them, "I wish I had died...I wish I had died..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Denasa pats Rune on the back softly, and shelters her with her wings, as gloaming mothers do to their children, to protect them from the world.*

"It's ok, shhhhh, it's ok, you're among friends, we won't hurt you, you're safe here, you did such a good job against the maugs, you don't deserve to die, you lived, you deserve to live, shhhh, shhhh, it's ok..." Denasa says to comfort her, looking over Rune's shoulder at the others and raising an eyebrow.  Legs does his best to add to Denasa's attempts at comfort by climbing atop Rune's head and gently massaging her scalp.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Rune manages to say, between the sniffles, "No..n...n..not now...before...  I wish I would have d...d...died before...."  Apparently, the thought of whatever happened "before" is enough to send her into another jag of crying.  Her entire form is shaking with sobs now...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2004)

Solli raises his head up from his searches for only a moment before he realises it is "just another" girl crying about something or other. Getting back to his task, he mutters quietly to himself.

_If all these thar womens spent more time doing somethin's instead of cryin', this Underdark'd be a more productive place._


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 23, 2004)

As Morph continues his healing rounds he tries to calm Bull who after the serious wounds he has taken is not doing so well.  But with the care of a trained vermin keeper, Morph is able to keep the giant stag beetle under watch and finish his healing.  As he moves around to the others he takes a similar approach with Rogoth careful around the large blind barbarian.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 29, 2004)

With his wand, Morph tends to the wounds of the party. After a few minutes, everyone in the group is up to full health (33 charges used).

Solli conducts a thorough search of the room. 

The rubble-filled temple looks like it had seen battle before. With the most signs of battle near the door. On a hunch, Solli uses his golembane scarab. He detects golems beyond the door.  

The altar seems in all ways ordinary. But behind the altar, in the northeast corner of the room, Solli discovers that a portion of the wall, a few feet off the floor, is illusory.

Back down the steps, in the hall, one of the niches that the group rushed by contains a bashed-down door. Beyond is a chamber with a few dwarf-sized pallets, a stone bookshelf containing religious tomes, and a bashed-open chest containing religious vestments of the type worn by the fake priests.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 30, 2004)

Rune, feeling awkward all of a sudden, dries her eyes and suppresses her emotions yet again.  '_Get a grip_', she tells herself, '_You barely know these people..._'

As the illusory door is revealed, she scrunches up her face.  "If I had to bet - that would be the way the squids came.  Just a hunch - nothing more..."  She then pauses for a moment and looks to the others in the room, "Who are you all, and where are we, by the way?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

"Huh... door, broken door, illusionary door...  I think Rune is right though, illithids never seem to go the direct route when a twisted one will do.  So, illusionary door first?" Denasa says, offering her opinion.  At Rune's question, she starts and quickly introduces everyone.  "The slyth is Morph, and the beetle is Bull, Morph's friend.  The kuo-toa is Vuoor, Dargo is the scaly dwarf, Solli is the sourfaced svirfneblin (this is said with a wink in Solli's direction), the grimlock is Rogoth, and you already know my name.  And this place is a tomb of the Stronghammer clan.  I'm afriad there was a terrible case of mistaken identity which resulted in a jailbreak, a riot, and a lot of hard feelings, and ended up with us in the tomb trying to find out what nasty things the illithids left behind."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 30, 2004)

After a few minutes Morph finishes distrubuting the healing and looks at his wand, "Gonna need a few more of these I think." before tucking it away in his belt for quick access. Moving over to take part in the coversation, at the mention of his name he makes a little bow that is accompanied by a gentle liquid-like ripple that travels across his face and over the back of his head. "The illusionary door sounds like as good a place to start as any."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 30, 2004)

"I see", says Rune, returning Morph's nod, but not the ripple...  "Sounds as if you all are out to get them as much as I, so count me in; I've nothing better to do at the moment, and now I have a score to settle with those cursed squids..."


----------



## Keia (Dec 31, 2004)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo inspected the illusory wall portion, trying to determine if the dwarves had placed it there or if the construction and illusion had come later.

"Well, the hidden does seem to hold more intrigue, if nothing else," Dargo commented.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 1, 2005)

No more of them golems. Someone see if that illusions doorway has any majickal traps on it, then I'll go through and see what's on th other side, eh?


----------



## silentspace (Jan 3, 2005)

*The tunnel*

Finding no traps near the illusory wall, Solli cautiously pokes his head through. Beyond is a tunnel, roughly circular, about 10 feet in diameter. The walls of the tunnel appear to be molded, or shaped somehow, not worked.  The tunnel slopes downward, and seems to continue for quite some distance. Morph picks up the trail of two humanoids moving quickly down the corridor.

As the group proceeds down the tunnel, they sense that it is not perfectly straight. Every thirty feet it seems to shift just ever so slightly left or right, up or down.  

Eventually the group sees the end of the tunnel ahead.  It emptys into what looks like a natural cavern.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Rune looks around, trying to place the area...

OOC: Does any of this seem familiar?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 4, 2005)

"Dargo does this look like dwarven construction to you? It strikes me that this might be where the intruders entered the vault from. This natural cavern is a dead giveaway as I doubt that any dwarvern stronghold would contain such an un-finished chamber within its most guarded area.  Should we explore out here or return to the vault first and make sure there are no more nasty suprises left in there?" says Morph.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2005)

As she studies the tunnel, Rune has a flashback. Barely conscious, she was carried through these tunnels, and perhaps more like them.

After studying the tunnel walls, Dargo concludes that they could not have been constructed by normal hands.  It must be some kind of magic.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Dargo does this look like dwarven construction to you? It strikes me that this might be where the intruders entered the vault from. This natural cavern is a dead giveaway as I doubt that any dwarvern stronghold would contain such an un-finished chamber within its most guarded area.  Should we explore out here or return to the vault first and make sure there are no more nasty suprises left in there?" says Morph.




Rune looks around, her eyes somewhat glazed over.  Her voice comes, but it is distant and dreamy-sounding, "I've been here...it was through here that the squids brought me, I am sure of it.  This tunnel and others like it."

She looks to Morph and the dreamy qualities seem to fall from her eyes and voice like drips of water from stalagtites.  "It seems that we have the hint of enemies either way we go, but I will follow whither I am led, at least for now."  She tries to smile, but somehow the emotion does not quite make it to her lips...


----------



## Keia (Jan 5, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

"This is no dwarven construction, Morph," Dargo commented.  "Magic or something as foreign seems the culprit."

Dargo listened to Rune's explanation, then added, "Our task is to determine what happened in the tomb, clear the names of the folk who were implicated, and recover whatever was taken.  I am uncertain if this should be our first path taken . . . perhaps one of the other doors would ensure that the tombs were free of intruders before we travel too far away."

Dargo will inspect the area for tracks, looking for tracks of the two creatures that escaped them in the first battle in the tombs.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Rune shakes her head, silently agreeing with the strange, scaled dwarf.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2005)

After sorting out the mess of tracks in the room after the combat, it seems that the tracks of the two humanoids encountered earlier, and the tracks of the two humanoids that retreated quickly down the tunnel, are the same tracks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

"I think we should clear the vault before proceeding down these tunnels." Morph says just before the tracks are found. "Now that provides an additional complication to things doesn't it.  Our quarry came this way and it is likely that they will alert these squidies to our presence here.  It might be more pertinent to continue down this direction in an attempt to prevent those two from delivering any information.  What do you think Dargo? everyone?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

"Can we tell how long since they retreated down this passage?" Rune asks...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2005)

The party was chasing the two humanoids into the temple where they encountered the maugs.  Since defeating the maugs about ten minutes have passed.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 6, 2005)

The idea of slaying hated Illithids has Solli mind in it's frim grip. I'm not goin' anywhere's until we're frying flayers over a pit! Let's head on and leave them golems to their selves...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> The idea of slaying hated Illithids has Solli mind in it's frim grip. I'm not goin' anywhere's until we're frying flayers over a pit! Let's head on and leave them golems to their selves...




Rune nods at these words, but remains silent otherwise.


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*



			
				Solli said:
			
		

> The idea of slaying hated Illithids has Solli mind in it's frim grip. I'm not goin' anywhere's until we're frying flayers over a pit! Let's head on and leave them golems to their selves...




"It's not the golems we should be worried about - it's those fake dwarves we encountered when we entered the place," Dargo commented.  "Solli, it's your freedom and that of your companions that I'm trying to get.  If you're willing to trade future freedom for slaying a few flayers, that's fine - I'm with you and I'll fight them as well.  But we really should concentrate on catching those two that eluded us and see what information they can provide."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Rune arches a brow.  "Freedom?  What do you mean?"  She looks to Dargo and indicates the others with a point of her chin.  "Are they enslaved?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> "Freedom?  What do you mean?"  She looks to Dargo and indicates the others with a point of her chin.  "Are they enslaved?"




"No, no, it's not like that,"  Dargo explained.  "They were falsely accused of a crime, and given into my care to try and clear their names."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "No, no, it's not like that,"  Dargo explained.  "They were falsely accused of a crime, and given into my care to try and clear their names."




Rune's face darkens as she recalls something and she nods at Dargo's words.  "I see."  She then looks to the others, "I would like to offer my assistance in clearing your names - I...I do not abide any sort of servitude and would do what I can to help."  She smiles wanly...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thinking a moment to himself while the others are speaking. He pats bull on the carapace before adding, "We do not know where the mind flayers maybe, but given that those two were in the vault and fled this way, I think it would be best to follow them.  They would have the best information regarding what happened to the vault and how best to clear our companions' names. Given that it has been so long since they fled we should however be prepared for anything as they may have warned someone that we are coming. We do not have the element of surprise."


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

"I agree, I just want to keep our goals in mind,"  Dargo stated.  Then, he returned to tracking the pair, watchful of the dangers.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2005)

Our "goals" are those who ransacked the tomb in the first place. Who else in the line-up of rogues is likeliest?! The Brain-biters of course! Those ghouls who fled are about as usefull to us as a deaf grimlock! If we don't take out their controllers first, these ghouls will have direction to further damage the dwarven Clan's honour. Without that guidance, they will be easy prey even for the Clan's vermin hunters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 7, 2005)

_ooc: I am a little unclear which way we want to go. I think it might be best if we quickly state in OOC which way our chars want to go:

Forward!_


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Our "goals" are those who ransacked the tomb in the first place. Who else in the line-up of rogues is likeliest?! The Brain-biters of course! Those ghouls who fled are about as usefull to us as a deaf grimlock! If we don't take out their controllers first, these ghouls will have direction to further damage the dwarven Clan's honour. Without that guidance, they will be easy prey even for the Clan's vermin hunters.




Rune cocks an eyebrow, "Ghouls you say?  That is most interesting indeed...  Mindflayers and undead do not typically mix..."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 11, 2005)

Dargo advances down the tunnel, with a growing sense of unease. The cylindrical shape of the tunnel and the shaped walls seem to amplify sounds in the tunnel slightly, but that might be his imagination. 

Approaching the cavern at the end of the tunnel, he sees that the tunnel ends just a foot above the level of the cavern floor. As he steps out of the tunnel, two glaives slice down at him, from either side. At nearly the same instant a long rope, the color of stone, flies out at Dargo.

*-- Surprise Round --*

Two male *drow*, in breastplate, had been waiting at the mouth of the tunnel, flanking it. As Dargo steps into the cavern, they swing their glaives. Both weapons slice into the dwarf.

At the same moment, 50 feet away, a *roper*, hidden along the cavern wall, shoots a strand at Dargo, hitting the dwarf squarely in the chest.

_Initiative_
Rogoth
Denasa
Rune
Drow
Roper
Vuoor
Bull
Morph
Solli
Dargo: 25 damage

The drow hit the flat-footed Dargo with attack rolls of 11 and 15. They deal 25 damage.
The roper hits with an attack roll of 14.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 12, 2005)

*deleted*


----------



## silentspace (Jan 12, 2005)

The rest of the party's vision is limited by the tunnel they are in.  They can only see glaives slashing through the air, and maybe Dargo jerking forward slightly, as if being pulled.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2005)

Seeing the Glaives swipe unexpectantly into the Guard, Solli first takes out and swallows the contents of one of his Invisibility potions, then takes a small jump onto the wall of the tunnel, heading up, to find out just where these Glaives are coming from.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2005)

Outraged at the ambush, Morph launches a devistating attack with leathal prejudice.  Carefully dropping a _spike stones_ just out of range of Dargo on either side of the passageway, creating a safe corridor for the party to enter the room and hopefully catching any glaive-wielding enemies in it's radius (7 20' squares).


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Rune will step to Dargo's right and attack the drow with her psychokinetic greatclub.

OOC: If she can activate her power stone of oak body before attacking and still make her attack, she will do so...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 17, 2005)

*-- Round 1 --*

*Rogoth* moves forward, entering the cavern to stand next to Dargo. Sensing his hated enemy, drow, Rogoth swings his battleaxe, but misses.

*Denasa*, unable to see the enemy and wary of the danger of sticking her head out, stays put.

*Rune* squeezes past Dargo and closes with a drow.  The drow slices her with his glaive as she closes. Rune returns the favor, smashing the drow across the shoulder.

Both *drow* spring away, ignoring Rune and Rogoth and instead concentrating their attacks on the wounded Dargo as they cackle with glee. Both their blades swing by the dwarf's head, missing.

The *roper* shoots strands out at its two new targets, wrapping its tentacles around both Rogoth and Rune.  At the same time it pulls on Dargo, dragging him forward.

As the roper drags Dargo the drow slash out again, this time one drow connects, cutting the dwarf deeply with his glaive.

_Initiative_
Rogoth
Denasa
Rune: 11 damage
Drow 1: 19 damage.
Drow 2:
Roper
_-- action paused --_
Vuoor
Bull
Morph
Solli
Dargo: 40 damage

Rogoth misses with a 2
Rune doesn't have time to activate her stone and attack in the same round. She hits with a 7+11=18. Her damage is 7+12=19. (Should Rune's damage be 1d10+7+1d4? How do you figure 1d10+12?)
Drows have Spring Attack feat.
Dargo is dragged 10 ft and hit by Drow 1 for 15 damage. 
Others may change their actions if they wish.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 18, 2005)

Morph instructs Bull to charge the nearest drow as soon as he is finished casting. He then moves to the entry way and casts _flame strike_ such that it captures both drow only.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2005)

*Denasa will squeeze forward a bit to at least see what's going on.  Catching a glimpse of the huge roper, she gives a squeak and blasts several darts of light at the hideous thing.*

OOC - Moves to K7 and drops a _magic missile_ on the roper.  4 missiles in total.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 43/83 AC:19*

Dargo snarls in anger at the beating he was taking.  The roper, not the drow was the primary threat to him.  Dargo hated aberrations . . . always had.  He took a swipe at the tentacle dragging him closer.  

OOC: Attack Strand.  Dwarven Urgosh (Primary-Blade): +14/+9  (1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost) , (Secondary-spear): +14/+9  (1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock).  Dargo has close quarters fighting - to assist against future (non-flatfooted) grapple attacks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor pulls out one of his daylight pellets and tosses it near Dargo while tumbling to the left to try and get behind drow1.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 19, 2005)

Rune digs deep into her psyche, drawing forth on the reservior of power that lies there. She dredges that power up and siphons it outwards, into her limbs, steeling herself for whatever is to come. She then breaks into a run, heading directly towards the monolithic, tentacled creature before her.

OOC: Manifesting biofeedback (3 pp initially, + another 12 pp which should provide DR 6), followed by a move action.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2005)

OoC:I'm back, for real this time... I'll catch up on the thread tomorrow afternoon 9well, today, but I just got home from work...ugh). My apologies for having to have Rogoth on autoppilot.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

*-- Round 1 --*

*Vuoor * digs through his pack and retrieves a daylight pellet, as he tumbles around the drow. He doesn't tumble quickly enough though, and the drow reacts, but Vuoor manages to duck the blade. He tosses the pellet, which explodes as it hits the ground near Dargo's feet, filling the cavern with brilliant light. The drow squint, blinded by the light. Vuoor himself is also blinded. Dargo is in line with the tunnel, and the light from the pellet shines down it, blinding Denasa as well.

*Bull*, obeying Morph's command as best as its vermin brain can, takes a double move forward, squeezing past the others in the tunnel. It heads towards the drow on the left. The drow hears the large beetle's chitinous feet as it closes with him, but blinded, is unable to swing his glaive at him. Bull rushes towards the drow, running into the ropers strand attached to Rune, which slides up over the beetle's bodys. Bull ends his move in front of the drow.

*Morph * moves forward to the mouth of the tunnel so he can direct his spell, and casts. Near-invisible spikes grow out of the ground, surrounding the drow and roper. Morph knows where he placed the spike stones, but they are near invisble to others.

*Solli * climbs up the wall and moves towards the mouth of the tunnel. As he goes he downs a small vial, and disappears from sight.

*Dargo * snarls and swipes at the strand attached to his body, severing it.

*-- Round 2 --*

Following Dargo's lead, *Rogoth * swings his axe at the strand attached to him, severing it.

*Denasa * sees the flashing glaives of the drow move back from the mouth of the tunnel before she is blinded by the daylight pellet. She leaves the ground, and flying blind, moves forward until she bumps into Morph.

*Rune * manifests biofeedback and moves forward.

The *drow * swing their glaives blindly, hitting only air.

The *roper * pulls Rune forward an additional 10 feet. Poisonous secretions flow from the strand into her body, and Rune feels strength rush out of her body. The roper fires more strands. Dargo swings his urgrosh at a strand, but misses. The strands hit Vuoor, Dargo, Rogoth, Bull, and Morph. Strands miss Denasa.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: roped
Denasa: blinded
Rune: 11 damage, roped, biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Str
Drow 1: 19 damage, blinded
Drow 2: blinded
Roper
_-- action paused --_
Vuoor: blinded, roped
Bull: roped
Morph: roped
Solli: invisible
Dargo: 40 damage, roped

I'll say Vuoor retrieving the daylight pellet from his backpack is like drawing a weapon, not retrieving an item, so he doesn't provoke an aoo. Vuoor fails his tumble roll. Vuoor could close his eyes to avoid the blindness, but the effect would be the same, so I figure he might as well keep his eyes open.
Bull running through the rope strand is treated as a bull-rush attack. Bull's strength check failed to break the strand.
Morph's spike stones are detectable only by a rogue with a dc 29 search check. Describing exactly where they are is a little too complicated for Morph to do in a combat round, so they are invisible to everyone else.
Dargo's attacks: 3+14 vs 28 fails, 16+9 vs 18 succeeds, damage 4+10+4. The strand is severed.
Rogoth's attacks: 18+14 vs 20 succeeds, damage 5+6. The strand is severed.
Rune can't see the location of the spike stones, and misses them through sheer dumb luck.
Rune's fort save: 4+6 fails, Rune take 8 Str damage!
Roper's attack rolls: 20 against Vuoor barely hits, due to Vuoor being blinded. The roper shoots a strand against Dargo. This is a touch attack, not a grapple, but I'll allow Close Quarters fighting to be used against it, giving the strand the same AC as the roper.  Dargo rolls 9+14 to hit the strand and misses. 27-4 hits Dargo, who has soft cover from Rune. 20-4 hits Rogoth, who has soft cover from Rune. 19 hits Bull. 24-8 hits Morph, who has soft cover from multiple creatures. 21-8 misses Denasa.
Vuoor is up. His blindness will wear off just before he acts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

*Denasa blinks the glare from her eyes, and targets the roper with her arrows of light, hoping to get the creature to let go of her companions.*

OOC - As before I was blinded, _magic missile_, 4 missiles in total, at the roper.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

_[ooc: I think I may have caused a bit of confusion. My last post, the one just after your map, had meant to indicate that Morph was changing his spell attack to flamestrike.  If at all possible I would prefer that he did that instead of Spike Stones, otherwise that Roper is going to rake us across them (which I had realised earlier thus the change)_


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _[ooc: I think I may have caused a bit of confusion. My last post, the one just after your map, had meant to indicate that Morph was changing his spell attack to flamestrike.  If at all possible I would prefer that he did that instead of Spike Stones, otherwise that Roper is going to rake us across them (which I had realised earlier thus the change)_




I thought you meant you wanted to cast flamestrike after you finished casting spike stones. But I'm not going to change it now, sorry.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Despite the strength seeping from her body, Rune continues to charge the roper, screaming at it in defiance.

OOC: Move action and full attack.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> *-- Round 1 --*
> 
> *Vuoor * digs through his pack and retrieves a daylight pellet, as he tumbles around the drow. He doesn't tumble quickly enough though, and the drow reacts, but Vuoor manages to duck the blade. He tosses the pellet, which explodes as it hits the ground near Dargo's feet, filling the cavern with brilliant light. The drow squint, blinded by the light. Vuoor himself is also blinded.[/SIZE]




OOC: Sorry! I'm confused as to why Vuoor would be blinded. He has the Daylight Adaptation feat.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 43/83 AC:19*

This was taking too long . . . Dargo again lashed out at the strand attached to him.  Then he eyed the Drow that had gotten too close, he was going to be next.

OOC: Attack Strand, then Drow if strand breaks.  Dwarven Urgosh (Primary-Blade): +14/+9  (1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost) , (Secondary-spear): +14/+9  (1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock).   Dargo has favored enemy aberrations - should help with damage, and is +1 vs aberrations as a gold dwarf.  Dargo has close quarters fighting - to assist against future (non-flatfooted) grapple attacks.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry! I'm confused as to why Vuoor would be blinded. He has the Daylight Adaptation feat.





Missed that. Then Vuoor is neither blinded nor roped. Do you have an action?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

As it looks like the spike stones are more likely to impact us than the drow, Morph shouts a warning to the group. "Watch out for spikes, the drow and roper are surrounded by them and there is a corridor free from spikes all the way to the roper." Morph then tries to cast _freedom of movement_ on himself.

_[ooc: okay no problem. I'll be clearer in the future if I wish to change actions.]_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

The young kua-toan takes advantage of the flanked drow before him and attacks him with a flurry of blows while using stunning fist with each blows. He hopes that he is able to stun the drow and allow the beatle a better chance at the evil elf.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2005)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Vuoor* flurries, hitting the drow.

*Bull* gores the drow, and it goes down.

*Morph* shouts "Watch out for spikes, the drow and roper are surrounded by them and there is a corridor free from spikes all the way to the roper." Morph then casts freedom of movement on himself, and the roper's strand falls away.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: roped
Denasa: 
Rune: 11 damage, roped, biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Str
Drow 1: 59 damage, down
Drow 2: 
Roper
Vuoor: 
Bull: roped
Morph: freedom of movement
_-- action paused --_
Solli: invisible
Dargo: 40 damage, roped

Vuoor's flurry: 9+7 hits, damage 3+4. Drow's save vs stun: 19, stunning fist fails.  7+7 misses. Tailspinner, if you could post your commonly used attack info, such as attack bonuses, damage and stunning fist dc, that would be helpful. Either in your character sheet or in your post. Posting it in both places would be even better! Thanks.
Bull: 12+11 hits, damage 33.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 1, 2005)

Solli creeps forward just enough so that he can get a good view of the scene before him, takes aim at the nearest Drow with a volley of Acid darts and lets fly!

GM: 



Spoiler



Move to the same square that Rogoth occupies, but above him (5' step), still perched on the wall and as full attack fire two acid darts at D2. +13/+8 Dam 1d4+1+1d6(acid) 19-20 Crit x2


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC: DM, did Rune not reach the roper last round?  How much further does she have to go???


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor tries to tumble over next to the other drow while watching the roper warily. Once next to the drow he tries to hit him with a kick to the midsection. [Unarmed Strike (+9, 1d10+4, x2, Bludgeoning)]


----------



## silentspace (Feb 3, 2005)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Solli *appears inside the cave, clinging to a wall, and fires two bursts a volley at the remaining drow.

*Dargo *swings his urgrosh at the strand on his chest, severing it. Stepping in, he swings again at the drow, slicing it deeply with the axe end.

*-- Round 3 --*

*Rogoth *swings his axe at the strand, sundering it.

4 missiles of light fly from *Denasa's *fingers, hitting the roper unerringly.

*Rune*, with a strand still attached to her body, charges in and attacks. Her greatclub bounces harmlessly off the roper's body.

The *drow *steps away, swinging his weapon at Dargo as he does so, but fails to hit the dwarf.

The *roper *fires four strands, hitting Vuoor and Dargo. It pulls Bull forward. Opening its toothy maw, it snaps at Rune, but misses.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: 
Denasa: 
Rune: 11 damage, roped, biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Str
Drow 1: 59 damage, down
Drow 2: 39 damage
Roper: 14 damage
_-- action paused --_
Vuoor: roped
Bull: 10 damage, roped, half-speed
Morph: freedom of movement
Solli: 
Dargo: 40 damage, roped

Solli hits with both for a total of 14. He also deals 8 sneak attack damage on the first dart.
Dargo's first attack sunders the strand. He hits the drow for 19 (including frost).
Rogoth makes a full attack to sunder the strand, and a 5' step after.
Denasa's missiles deal 14 damage.
Dargo and Rogoth have cover against the roper. The roper hits Vuoor with its first attack, Dargo with its second. It misses twice against Rogoth. Bull is dragged over the spike stones, taking 10 damage and failing his save.
Rune's attack: 10+11-4
The drow also heard Morph's warning, and moves in the path toward the roper, avoiding the stone spikes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

*Seeing her success, Denasa gains a bit more courage.  Seeing Dargo in such dire straits, however, fills her with dread.  Taking to the air, she casts a spell, transferring its power to her faithful Legs.  Giving the spider a kiss, Legs jumps out of Denasa's hands, and lands on Dargo, giving him a spell to hopefully allow him to break out of the roper's grasp, and give him more weapons to fight him with.*

OOC - Moving to L 11, keeping to the ceiling, casting _polymorph_, giving the spell to Legs to deliver it for Denasa.  Legs jumps on Dargo and delivers the spell, turning him into a cloaker.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor attempts to wriggle free of the strand that has bound him and move behind Bull around toward the drow if he is able to free himself. [Escape Artist +20]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2005)

Seeing the drow avoid the spikes, Morph dismisses the _spike stones_, hoping he didnt hurt too many of his friends.  He then instructs Bull to charge the roper while he casts _snakebite_ swapping out _infestation of maggots_ and moves towards the drow.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC: did either the Drow or the strand (close combat) provoke from Dargo?


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

Rune firms herself and attacks the creature again, giving all she has to the attack.

OOC: Full attack


----------



## silentspace (Feb 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: did either the Drow or the strand (close combat) provoke from Dargo?




Dargo did get an AoO against the strand as before, but missed again. I don't think the drow would've provoked, it's only against grapple attacks, isn't it?


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

*-- Round 3 (cont) --*

*Vuoor* twists and shakes himself free of the strand. He moves around the downed drow towards the other one.

*Morph* dismisses the spike stones, commands Bull to charge the roper, casts Snakebite, and closes on the drow. The drow misses Morph with his glaive as he closes. Morph's snake arm lashes out at the drow, but the drow dodges at the last moment.

*Bull *moves towards the roper, but is blocked by Rune. The drow slices into Bull's carapace as he moves past him.

*Solli *fires his third dart, which whizzes past Vuoor's ear and lands in the drow's neck, dropping him. The svirfneblin then reloads his dart thruster.

*Dargo *sunders the strand holding him, and takes a step foward.

*Rogoth* rushes forward, looking for an opening to attack the roper.

*Denasa* flies in to the cavern and sends Legs to deliver a polymorph spell on Dargo.

*Rune* flails her club at the roper, but her blows merely bounce off the creature's hide.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: readied attack against the roper's strands.
Denasa: 
Rune: 11 damage, roped, biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Str
Drow 1: 59 damage, down
Drow 2: 48 damage, down
_-- action paused --_
Roper: 14 damage
Vuoor: 
Bull: 36 damage, roped, half-speed
Morph: freedom of movement, Snakebite
Solli: 
Dargo: 40 damage, possibly polymorphed?

Morph's attack 9+6 misses. Bull's movement is hampered due to his injuries, and uses a double move to close. Bull is hit by an AoO for 10.
Solli hits for 9 damage, dropping the drow.
Rogoth moves forward, almost reaching the roper. He readies an attack against a strand.
Legs delivers the spell for Denasa. Does Dargo accept it?
Rune misses with a 2+11-4 and a 19+6-4
Will wait to see if Dargo is accepting the polymorph before continuing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

OOC - Could I edit to say as a free action - "Dargo, Legs will cast a spell on you, don't be too startled!"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - Could I edit to say as a free action - "Dargo, Legs will cast a spell on you, don't be too startled!"




Of course you can!


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Dargo did get an AoO against the strand as before, but missed again. I don't think the drow would've provoked, it's only against grapple attacks, isn't it?




OOC: you're right.  The drow was vs a normal AoO - if he did something else other than move.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

OOC: Dargo would accept with the warning shout - he wouldn't without.  Doesn't really want to be polymorphed - but he doen't know what the spell is.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2005)

Morph moves as close to the roper as he can get around the far side, running all out if need be.  If he is able to attack with his scorpion's arm he will, otherwise he will wait till next round.  Bull left to his own devises and unable to get any closer to the Roper turns around and starts to pull away from it, trying to take the strand with him.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 8, 2005)

Rune skirts around the right side of the roper, trying to make room for Bull.  She then frantically tries to get the roper's strand off of her...


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

*-- Round 4 (cont) --*

*Dargo*, accepting Denasa's spell, transforms into a cloaker.

The *roper*'s stony maw bites down on Rune, crushing the earth genasi's flesh. Rune's biofeedback absorbs much of the damage. The roper then fires 4 strands at the others. The first strand hits Rogoth, but not before the grimlock slices into it with his axe. The second strand hits Vuoor. The 3rd and 4th strands attach to the cloaker (Dargo) and Denasa.

*Bull * pulls on the strand attached to him, breaking it.

*Morph * rushes forward, getting closer to the roper.

*Solli * fires another volley of darts at the roper, hitting twice. One of the darts flies into the roper's mouth.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: roped (rope sustained 9 damage)
Denasa: roped
Rune: 24/41 hp, roped, biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Str
Drow 1: 59 damage, down
Drow 2: 48 damage, down
Roper: 36 damage
Vuoor: roped
Bull: 28/64 hp, half-speed
Morph: freedom of movement, Snakebite
Solli: 
_-- action paused --_
Dargo: polymorphed into cloaker, 36/76 hp, roped

Dargo takes on the physical attributes of a cloaker. His constitution modifier decreases by 1, giving him 76 base hp.
The roper hits Rune with its bite attack for 12-6 damage. Rogoth hits the strand before it hits him, doing 9 damage. 
Solli's darts do 22 damage. One was a critical.
Note on Vuoor: Although Vuoor is roped, his slipperiness makes any escape artist checks he makes automatically successful. It's not Freedom of Movement. I'm going by the MM text, that says "they usually can wriggle free from most other forms of confinement".
Note on Roper: This roper's weakness ability appears to be weaker than others you may have faced or heard about in the past. It doesn't appear to take effect unless/until the creature has been roped for a full round.


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Cloaker (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo the cloaker took several seconds to assume his new form.  At first, he didn't understand what was happening to him . . . then he wanted to lay a serious smack-down on whoever turning him into a cloaker.  He had fought cloakers before . . . he hated cloakers . . . he hated all aberrations . . . and now he was one.  He remembered that they could direct their moans.  He didn't want to get the others in a moan - that may be worse that better.

Dargo floated toward the roper, gaining some altitude, then focused a moan on the roper.

OOC:  Focused moan on roper (stupor).  DC 14 - i think.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2005)

Morph continues charging.  Bull free from the strand turns to observe the roper trying to find the best way he can to attack the creature that had grabbed him.  If he can spot a way in he will move towards it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

The kua-toan monitor frees himself from the strand and then circles around to the far side of the roper. Once there he punches the beast. [Unarmed Strike (+9, 1d10+4, x2, Bludgeoning)]


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 16, 2005)

Satisfied with his cracking aim, Solli takes his time to fire again with his last bolt, then reload, to fire again next turn if the beast is still standing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 17, 2005)

OOC - Sorry Dargo, Denasa went with what she knew.  

*Denasa struggles in the roper's grasp, and tries to grab another cocoon to cast another spell.  This time she focuses on herself, and transforms her body into that of a mallable mimic, giving her the flexibility and strength to hopefully get her out of the roper's grasp.*


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Rune cries out in pain as the roper's maw slams down upon her arm.  She frantically tries to back away enough to get out of the creature's tentacle.

OOC: 5' step away from the roper and full round action to get the tentacle off...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Denasa *BUMPS* and writhes in the roper's grasp, trying to get free with her larger and stronger form.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2005)

Morph's arm, currently in the form of a scorpion's stinger darts forward towards the roper.

_ooc: is another friendly bump._


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2005)

Dargo, flying uncertainly in his new form almost *BUMP*ed into a wall.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 11, 2005)

Rune repeatedly *BUMPS* the roper's tentacle against the wall, trying to free herself from the creature...


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 11, 2005)

Solli *BUMPS* himself in the crotch with his dart thruster as he brings it up to take aim.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 16, 2005)

*-- Round 4 (cont) --*

*Vuoor* frees himself from the roper and circles around it. The roper snaps at him with its jaws but misses.

*Dargo*, ignoring the roper's strand attached to him, lifts off the ground and flies towards the roper, letting out a stupifying moan directed at the roper. The roper seems unaffected.

*-- Round 5 --*

*Rogoth* hacks at the strand attached to him, severing it, and steps forward to take a swing at the roper. His axe glances off its stony hide.

*Denasa* twists, reaching for her component bag, and succeeds in casting another spell. Her body grows, expanding to large size, taking on a strange amorphous shape.

*Rune* pedals backward, trying to pull free from the strand as she attacks. Wielding her greatclub 2-handed, the weakened genasi swings at the strand. Her second swing manages to deal some damage to it.

The *roper* lets out a wild howl, like a great stony beast letting out a warcry. The roper pulls on its strands, dragging Denasa, Rune and Dargo towards it. Denasa feels her strength being sucked out of her, if it were not for her polymorphed form, she would be on the ground, helpless. Dargo, who was flying towards the roper, is pulled within range of its stony maw. Its jaws bite down on the polymorphed dwarf, crushing the cloaker's flesh. The roper shoots out five more strands. Vuoor and Morph are hit with one strand each. One strand misses Rogoth. The roper shoots two more strands hitting Rune and Denasa. Finally it lashes out with its bite at Rune, nearly killing the genasi.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: 
Denasa: roped x2, polymorphed into a mimic. -13 Strength damage (Str 6 in mimic form)
Rune: 16/41 hp, roped x2 (first rope has 7 damage), biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Strength damage (Str 11)
Drow 1: 59 damage, down
Drow 2: 48 damage, down
Roper: 36 damage
_-- action paused --_
Vuoor: roped
Bull: 28/64 hp, half-speed
Morph: freedom of movement, Snakebite, roped
Solli: 
Dargo: polymorphed into cloaker, 19/76 hp, roped


Vuoor: I missed Vuoor's action last round! So last round he freed himself and tumbles out of the roper's threatened area, then moves around the roper. With an intent to attack, he tumbles into its threatened space for his final move. Vuoor fails his second tumble attempt, provoking an aoo bite from the roper, which it misses.
Rune cannot pull away. I'm ruling that the roper's strands are like attached ropes- you can move towards it and to the side, but you need to break the strand to pull away.
The roper pulls Denasa, Rune and Dargo towards it. Denasa's save vs weakness: 8+2+3=13, fail. She takes 13 points of strength damage. Dargo makes his save. Rune has already taken strength damage from this strand. The roper deals 17 points of damage to Dargo with its bite. Rune is bitten for 14, less 6.
Denasa and Rune will have to make new saves vs weakness next round, if the new strands are still attached.
Vuoor's escape artist check will automatically succeed, but it is still a standard action to wiggle free.
Bull does not have enough space to move in to attack the roper, with Rune and Rogoth in the way.
Dargo is currently flying above the downed drow. Dargo's maneuverability is average and he cannot hover, so depending on his actions he might be forced to land in the nearest free space next round.
Nasty nasty nasty.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

The kua-toan monitor frees himself from yet another strand and moves via tumbling to try and flank the roper. He hopes to draw its attention away from his companions. [Auto free self, move from Q-18 to P-20 tumbling]


----------



## silentspace (Mar 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The kua-toan monitor frees himself from yet another strand, steps up to the beast and then kicks at it. He hopes to draw its attention away from his companions. [Unarmed Strike (+9, 1d10+4, x2, Bludgeoning)]




I just missed your post while I was editing the post above. Vuoor can free himself with an automatically successful escape artist check, but its still a standard action, so he will have to choose between freeing himself, or attacking


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2005)

Solli's eyes widened at the scene before him. Things were not looking good at all and he desperately felt that there was little he could do to change this. Cursing inwardly, he scurries a little closer to the Roper and fires, hoping at least to take the roper's attention off his team-mates somewhat. 

GM: 



Spoiler



*sighsm feeling a little useless* Move to P11 and fire again Att +13 Acid dart Dam 1d4+1+1d6Acid Crit 19-20 x2 - have the Precise Shot feat so shooting into melee shouldn't hurt anyone - unless he fumbles... O my.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2005)

Morph steps 5ft closer to attack with his scorpion's stinger (_snakebite_), sloughing off the strand with his _freedom of movement_ (I think).

Bull, free from strands and without instruction wanders around the group to the otherside of Vuuor, intending to move in for the attack next round.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

Rune tries to clear her mind and calm the raging fear within her; she knows that her next actions could determine her fate.  She draws deeply into the solid core of her being and creates a small crack that allows the red-hot mental magma burst forth in a blazing geyser of psionic fury which he channels into her weapon...

OOC: Full attack with Psionic weapon (the feat)... - let's hope this works.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 21, 2005)

*-- Round 5 (cont) --*

*Vuoor* frees himself and tumbles, circling the roper.

*Bull* circles around behind Morph.

The roper's strand falls off of *Morph* as he lashes out, the fangs of the slyth's snake arm biting into the roper.

*Solli* fires two more darts at the roper. Both darts fly true, and pierce the roper's hide as they crackle with electricity.

_Initiative_
Rogoth: 
Denasa: roped x2, polymorphed into a mimic. -13 Strength damage (Str 6 in mimic form)
Rune: 16/41 hp, roped x2 (first rope has 7 damage), biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Strength damage (Str 11)
Drow 1: 59 damage, down
Drow 2: 48 damage, down
Roper: 51 damage, 
Vuoor: roped
Bull: 28/64 hp, half-speed
Morph: freedom of movement, Snakebite. Roper makes secondary snakebite save in 10 rounds.
Solli: 
_-- action paused --_
Dargo: polymorphed into cloaker, 19/76 hp, roped


Vuoor easily makes his 2 tumble checks.
Bull gains cover provokes no aoos due to soft cover from allies. Bull takes a double move, though at half speed.
Morph hits with a natural 20 (unconfirmed). He deals 1+1 damage. Morph's snakebite is DC 19 [10 + 4 (1/2 caster level) + 5 (Wis)]. The roper saves.
Solli hits with both darts again, 15 damage total.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Cloaker (Fighter/Ranger) HPs: 19/76*

Dargo struggled to cope with his new form . . . he didn't have his weapons and his moaning didn't work.  He couldn't remember what else the creature could do.   He was already roped and needed to help his companions and charges.

Floating to the ground, he willed himself back into himself back into his normal form . . . if he could.  

OOC: Change back if possible.  If any action is left he will hack at the strand on him.  Also, upon polymorphing - did Dargo heal any (I think he healed 7 pts as if resting).


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

OOC: Did Rune not get an action for some reason???


----------



## silentspace (Mar 23, 2005)

*-- Round 5 (cont) --*

*Dargo* switches back to his half-dragon form and lands next to the roper, unleashing a full attack on the roper with his urgrosh. The dwarf hits twice, once with the axe end and once with the spear end, piercing the roper's stony hide.

*-- Round 6 --*

*Rogoth* steps in and swings his axe twice, missing the roper.

*Rune* focuses her energy, and unleashes it on the roper. Her psionically charged hit connects, and her greatclub crashes into the roper, making a huge crumbling wound in its side. The roper howls as it falls, its strands snapping off from its great stony body as it topples, and hits the floor with a loud crash.

_Status_
Rogoth: unharmed
Denasa: polymorphed into mimic. -13 Strength damage (Str 6 in mimic form)
Rune: 25 damage, biofeedback (dr 6), -8 Strength damage (Str 11)
Vuoor: unharmed
Bull: 36 damage, half-speed
Morph: freedom of movement, Snakebite.
Solli: unharmed
Dargo: 50 damage

*-- End Combat --*


Dargo: 18+14 hits, 12+9 misses, 20+14 hits (confirm misses), 14+9 misses. Dargo does 6 +10 +4 frost +2 +6 +5 shock = 33 damage
Rune: first attack with psionic weapon hits with a natural 20 (confirm misses), second attack misses. Damage 3 +1 weapon +1 psychokinetic +8 psionic weapon = 13.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 24, 2005)

Rune sighs and slumps to the ground, exhausted and nearly spent...


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Cloaker (Fighter/Ranger) HPs: 26/76*

Dargo hit the roper again for good measure, then began the search for any items of interest, including inside the roper.

"Tough bugger, I would have to say," Dargo commented.  He looked around at everyone, making certain with his eyes that no one was critical."Let's heal up and set up a perimeter here.  We don't need anyone sneaking up on us at the moment."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Morph offers healing to everyone, using more charges from his wand.  He will really have to start memorizing some healing spells soon at this rate.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

The Svirneblin thief took this opportunity to search the Drow bodies for any tasty tid-bits that the dark-skinned  folk were known for possessing. 

GM: 



Spoiler



Move over the Dead Drow and see what goodies they might have - Search +10


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2005)

"Oww..." Denasa-as-mimic says, getting her odd body out from under the roper's limp tentacles.  She carefully forms her new flesh into... herself, knowing that she does not have the strength to take her own true form without collapsing.  "I don't feel so well..."

*Legs scuttles over to his mistress, and drums his legs on her feet in agitation.  She gathers up her friend and settles him on her shoulder.*


----------



## silentspace (Apr 11, 2005)

Rune rests on the ground, leaning on her club. Denasa transforms back into her natural form, and collapses on the ground, barely able to move.

Morph pulls out his wand and tends to the wounded.

5 charges heals Rune completely. 7 charges brings Bull to -1 damage. 9 charges heals Dargo completely.

Solli searches the fallen drow and roper.

Solli: 



Spoiler



Both sentries have fine mithral shirts, good-quality glaives and shortswords, cloaks, and 4 potions each. Behind the roper Solli finds the cavern wall seems to have a stone that looks like it can be slid out.



Dargo checks out the surroundings. The strange sculpted passageway is quite easy to guard. Standing by the tunnel, Dargo feels the acoustics in the tunnel are quite good - it would be easy to hear someone coming that way. The natural cavern extends southwest and northeast. To the southwest the cavern narrows and ends not far away. The northeast passage seems to continue on for a bit. Humanoid tracks appear to move hastily down that tunnel.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

Rune thanks Morph for the healing, "Thanks on ye...Morph, was it?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2005)

"Yes, please call me Morph, though my full name is Pwyoolp Ripplepond but most solids have difficulty pronouncing it." replies Morph.  He tucks the used wand away in his pack and using the second one to finish curing Bull.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo cleared his throat and looked around at the others.

"This passageway looks like a good place to set up camp, if'n we need to take a break and get our bearings," Dargo offered.  "I suggest we loot what we can and pack it in.  Any chance of restoring strength to so of those in need, Morph?"

"Denasa, can I help you over into the tunnel, if that's the concensus?" Dargo asked.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2005)

"No unfortunately I cannot heal that, not until I have had a chance to rest in any case." replies Morph.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2005)

GM: 



Spoiler



Solli will slip the potions into his pack slyly, shove one of the shortswords into his belt, then wrap what's left of the Drow loot into one of their cloaks and drag the lot back to the group.



Making quite uncharacteristic rustling and clanging noises, Solli uncerimoniously drags the Drow's gear over to Denasa thinking that she'd probably be able to see if it's magickal or whatever. Then, after finding the secret sliding stone, offers Not so sure about camping it out you lot - the stench from these corpses is bound to bring along hungry troubles. We should find a better, safer place to camp. Far from here.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

Rune nods, "The deep gnome speaks wisely...", she states flatly.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

Solli fiddles hovers over the fallen drow with his back towards the others, looting their corpses. He returns shortly with their gear wrapped in one of their cloaks, a new shortsword by his side.

Solli: 



Spoiler



the shortsword is medium-sized. There is still the small loose stone behind the roper.



As you discuss whether to stay or go, a voice comes from the northern tunnel. "I know a safer place to camp."

A svirfneblin appears in the northern tunnel, dressed in loose clothing the color of the surrounding stone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Denasa eeps in surprise and weakly turns her head to the newcomer.*

"Who are you?  Where did you come from?" she demands, slightly hysterical.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

Rune's eyes flash with emerald psionic energy and her stance stiffens somewhat, but otherwise, she says nothing...


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 20, 2005)

Silently noting the Svirt's sudden appearance and making sure to keep the roper between himself and the newcomer, Solli does his best to search out the area behind the roper that is covered by the small stone as secretly as the situation allows. 

GM: 



Spoiler



Search +10, Sleight of Hand +10, Hide +18, Move Silently +13 - Skills that might be needed? Delete as appropriate!



Once his search is finished and pocketing his findings as slyly as possible, without missing a heartbeat, Solli starts to walk toward the newcomer, speaking in Heavily accented Gnomish. Tilli-lan do'rr bey lanwirr gan? Bel gara-dil holi'i vugpinirr don, raquinlli yas gan?

Gnomish: 



Spoiler



How long have you been watching us man? You see our struggle and not aid us?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Morph stays close to the group as he patches wounds, letting the others talk to this newcomer.  As long as the sverfneblin does not appear threatening he will not interceed.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo watched with interest as Solli worked the drow guards over . . . or at least that's what Dargo assumed based on the amount of delay and noise.  He was curious why someone who stated that dead bodies would attract trouble would drag the bodies closer to everyone else and the potential camp site.

Shaking his head, Dargo wasn't too greatly surprised that someone had wandered up on them - that was why he had asked for someone to set up a watch while they were gathering themselves.  He knew they had made a lot of racket in their battle with the roper, more than enough to attract anyone interested in cleaning up the scraps.

Of interest, Dargo remembered the loose stone someone had discovered (did he find it, his mind was still in a post-cloaker daze) behind the throne.  Dargo didn't really relish cutting up the roper to look for any treasure, if this one put it in a hole in the wall he was happy about that.

When Solli approached the gnome to talk, Dargo left him to it.  No reason to draw too much attention to himself.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

"I am Rosvan, a scout. I saw the others pass and came to investigate. I heard the battle and just arrived. You are enemies of the illithid? You have come to put an end to them?"

He looks around nervously.

"You look like you could use some help. The illithids think they have killed us or driven us off, but we are hiding. Prince Marulas will be happy you have arrived. Come, I will bring you to him, to our hiding place."

Dargo easily slides out the stone panel. Inside he finds two potions and a small bag made of humanoid skin, filled with gems.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Denasa, female gloaming sorcerer and hairy spider familiar, Legs*

"Ah... really?  I'd like to have some proof that you are what you say you are, if you please.  I'm just a little bit wound up from the fight and still a bit magic-happy and I'd hate to hate to burn you just because I was paranoid," Denasa says, her words a bit disjointed as she recovers from the battle.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

The svirfneblin looks a bit disjointed at Denasa's comment, then nods. "I understand, I'm not sure how to prove I'm a svirfneblin though. How about this?" His form shifts, taking on the look of a gloaming, an imperfect replica of Denasa.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Denasa purses her lips, considering, while Legs crawls atop her head and drums his legs.  After a few minutes, Denasa finally nods.*

"Very well then, let's go.  Because if we don't I'm going to fall down for a while and I won't be able to get up.  Everyone's coming with me, because I'm not going along," she says with conviction, waving the others forward with a royal air.  Legs flips over on his back and does his best imitation of a crown.


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Rune speaks up as soon as the word 'illithids' is spoken.  "Illithids, you say?  You know where they are?  How many of them are there?"


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo grabbed the items out of the hidden space, making no motion to hide his actions.  While Denasa talked with the gnome, Dargo gave everything else the once over, then turned to listen to Denasa.



			
				Denasa said:
			
		

> "Very well then, let's go.  Because if we don't I'm going to fall down for a while and I won't be able to get up.  Everyone's coming with me, because I'm not going along," she says with conviction, waving the others forward with a royal air.  Legs flips over on his back and does his best imitation of a crown.



"Sounds safer than here," Dargo responded.  "Lead the way and I shall follow . . . until I pass out from exhaustion, that is."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

Morph and Bull follow, hoping that none of the passages are going to be too tight for the large beetle.


----------



## silentspace (May 13, 2005)

"The illithids have come from the Deep Dark, and have eaten many svirfneblin. We believe there are two of them, but they came with many followers, thralls, and servants. Like the drow and the roper you slew. Also the giant beasts of stone, and the strange cloaked humanoids that passed by. Have you seen them?"

Rosvan examines the strange tunnel. "So this is where you came from. They must have built this tunnel. Prince Marulas will want to know what they were tunneling to, but for now let's get you out of here."

Rosvan pulls some scrolls from his satchel "Since we've gone into hiding, these are a necessity". He casts Pass Without Trace on everyone, then guides you deeper into the earth.

The passage narrows at points, but Bull manages to squeeze through the choke points. As you travel, Rosvan tells you about the svirfneblin.

"We were a small trading community until the illithids came. Prince Marulas is an earth wizard, a Deep Diviner. He had a secret spot in the earth, which he calls an Earth Node, a place where Magic is strong. It was his secret refuge. As the illithids were destroying our people, Marulas escaped with those he could." 

"Here we are."

Rosvan leads you into a crevasse in the rock, barely big enough for Bull to fit through. Then through a stone Illusory Wall, down a winding tunnel, and finally into a well-lit series of chambers, filled with many deep gnome refugees. In front is a pale, thin gnome in long orange robes with a platinum band on his head.

"Allow me to present Prince Marulas"


----------



## deadestdai (May 13, 2005)

Solli had been struck dumb by the news of yet another Svirneblin community being terrorised by Mind Flayers. It jarred memories of his past out of dark places in his mind and he numbly followed the rest of the group, offering neither conversation, nor greeting when they finally arrived and stood before the Prince. 

_More of my people, damned to a life of running and wretched fear. Can I stop this madness before they are all but destroyed also?_

As the Prince was introduced, Solli's knuckles were making strange cracking sounds as they gripped the stock of his dart thruster tighter and tighter.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf (Fighter/Ranger)*

Dargo kept to the back, allowing those more diplomatic to deal with the royalty and all.  _'All I want is to clear these prisoners and get back to work - somehow that seems harder now more than ever,'_ Dargo thought.


----------



## Ashy (May 16, 2005)

Rune listens carefully to Rosvan's words, memorizing everything, so that she can use them in the future should she need tactical information against the flayers...

When they are introduced into Prince Marulas, the earth genasi nods, "I am Rune, illithid slayer."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

Morph bows in a manner respectful of the Prince's station, "Greetings I am Pwyoolp Ripplepond, though most call me Morph."  

_These svirfneblin certainly need our help, mind flayers are a devious and insane enemy._ Morph thinks to himself, knowing that he will offer his aid when asked as he had always done in like circumstances.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*Denasa curties and flutters her wings, while Legs crouches in his best imitation of a bow.*

"I am the sorceress Denasa, and this is my companion Legs," she says politely, trying not to collapse in her weakness.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

*Dargo Golden*

Dargo bowed somewhat stiffly and added, "I am Dargo Golden, Ranger for the city of Eartheart."


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2005)

Prince Marulas brightens considerably as he hears Rune introduce herself. "Illithid slayer? Travelling with a dwarven ranger, a sorcerous gloaming, a kuo-toa... Greetings! Welcome to my... town.  Here, please, make yourself comfortable. " 

He blushes as he and others clear out some space on the floor for you to sit. Marulas looks  pained. His manner is not very polished, and you sense he never took his princely duties seriously. Seeing the battered state of the party, he sighs. Then, visibly pulling himself together, he forces a smile. 

"It's not much, I'm afraid. The illithids have taken over our town, further down the tunnels. We have been trapped here, with no other way out. We don't know why they came, but they came in force. Many of our kin did not make it out, and I fear there is little hope for them. "

Hearing Rosvan's report, Prince Marulas continues.

"The roper and drow are slain? This is great news! We knew they were posted there, at a dead end in the caverns, but to what purpose we knew not.  What of the new tunnel though? Does it lead to a way out?"


----------



## Ashy (May 19, 2005)

Rune nods at the Prince, but remains silent, expecting Dargo to fill in the blanks...


----------



## deadestdai (May 19, 2005)

Solli rudely ignores the Prince's question and replies with his own. Which way to this town? We will need to leave soon if we are to catch those wretched squiddies unawares! "Squiddies" came out in a snarl and spittle spattered the cave floor at his feet. Solli's eyes seemed a little crazed.....


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2005)

Solli's rudeness seems not to register with Marulas. In fact, he seems quite delighted by the svirfneblin's response.

"There is only one way. We are in a dead end tunnel. At least, it used to be a dead end tunnel before that new extension was made. Continue on and you will reach my city. There are a few obstacles along the way though. There is a tunnel that is partly submerged, and a great fissure in the earth. The tunnel should be mostly uninhabited, though there are some sentries along the way, though not always the same ones or at the same places. The sentries we see most often are drow, duergar, troglodytes, trolls... and some svirfneblin." The Prince seems to have caught something in his throat.  After a moment he continues. "There are also some creatures we are less familiar with - a few different types of construct and a strange winged demon-like creature."


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*



			
				Prince Marulas said:
			
		

> "The roper and drow are slain? This is great news! We knew they were posted there, at a dead end in the caverns, but to what purpose we knew not.  What of the new tunnel though? Does it lead to a way out?"



Dargo looked to the others, uncertain whether he should speak up or not.  After a pause, Dargo replied to the deep gnome, "Indeed, there is a 'way out' from that area - for that is the way that we entered.  I believe that we could guide you and your people to the relative safety of the new tunnels . . . ."

Dargo explained where the tunnels opened into, but left the offer hanging (as he was uncertain how to get through the doors, or if they would have to wait until they had cleared the names of his prisoners).


----------



## Ashy (May 19, 2005)

Something begins to itch in the back of Rune's mind and she begins to wonder why the deep gnome prince is sitting out here, in the figurative 'middle of the road' instead of where he should be, in a city or guarded, or whatnot...  Instantly, the trickery of the illithids come to mind and she keens her senses towards them, seeking to know if they are anywhere nearby...

OOC: illithid sense (sense illithid presence, but not location within 60 ft.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2005)

"Prince it is our task to find out where the illithid threat came from and to put an end to it.  We would be glad to aid you in the recovery of your city as it would appear to be a means to our desired goal.  I am always willing to help out those such as yourselves, who have been abused by those who think they are stronger." says Morph.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2005)

Prince Marulas considers Dargo's words. "A dwarven tomb? Where you were attacked twice by strange creatures? Thank you, but that doesn't sound like the safest option right now. We are safe here for the time being, so we will stay."

* * *

Rune clears her mind and scans the area, finding no illithid presence.

* * *

Murmurs have been sweeping through the crowd of deep gnomes ever since Rune declared herself an illithid slayer. But at Morph's words, the svirfneblin start cheering openly, gathering around the group and offering them food and drink, and more blankets to lie on. A little gnome girl runs up to Morph and tugs on his cloak, asking him "Will you find mommy and daddy?"


----------



## Ashy (May 21, 2005)

Rune smiles slightly at the cheers, and takes a small portion of the food and drink, thanking the deep gnomes profusely for their kindness and generosity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Denasa seems charmed by the deep gnomes, and accepts something to drink with pleasure.  Food never sat well with her after a polymorphing, so that was going to half to wait.  As she hears the little girl's question, her heart contracts in sympathy and sorrow.*


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

As they sup, Rune speaks to the Prince.  "Illithids are formidable enemies.  Please do not think me rude, but how have so many been able to resist them and live for so long?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2005)

"We will do our best to rescue all who have been captured by the nasty squids." replies Morph hoping beyond hope that this child's parents are still alive somewhere.  Knowing the illithid's penchant for brains makes such a prospect unlikely at best.


----------



## deadestdai (May 25, 2005)

Solli just sat and waited with a bowl of food in his lap, brooding. He had heard this story far too often. He knew he coudn't just go off by himself and he knew also that his group were too hurt to go with him just yet. So waiting then.

Solli hated waiting. Especially when there were cursed Mind Flayers to hunt.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Turning his attention back to the Prince, Morph asks, "Will you show us how to get to your city so that we might combat this threat?"


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*



			
				Prince Marulas said:
			
		

> "A dwarven tomb? Where you were attacked twice by strange creatures? Thank you, but that doesn't sound like the safest option right now. We are safe here for the time being, so we will stay."



"Yes, strange creatures we were tracking when we were attacked by the drow and their roper ally," Dargo replied.  "Any chance you or one of yours caught sight of them?"

*Dargo was polite and accepted the food provided, but he inspected it carefully and supplemented it with his own rations.  He kept an eye on the others, just doing his job.*


----------



## silentspace (May 31, 2005)

Morph's reassurances bring a wide grin to the little girl's face. After hugging each member of the group, including Bull, she settles down between Rune and Denasa, showing them what's good to eat and what's just so-so. 

Prince Marulas answers each question as best he can.

"This used to be just a dead end tunnel, until I discovered this place, this earth node. The weave is stronger here, and I have spent much time studying its effects and harnessing its power. I've learned to tap into the earth node's power, and use it to enhance my own arcane abilities. This has been my secret refuge for many years. I have set up spells to hide us here, which I need to replenish every day. 

"When the illithid came, our escape route was blocked. So I led everyone I could through the back alleys, to the tunnel, to here, my secret sanctuary. Our strongest and bravest held back the advancing enemy during our retreat. Only Rosvan came with us, though he wished to stay and fight.

"We did see those strange creatures, those humanoid shapeshifters you describe. They ran up the tunnel back towards the city not long before you arrived."

Prince Marulas pauses, and seems to go into a deep reverie, before continuing.

"I have seen those creatures before, in their natural form. In the caverns deep below our city is a chasm. This chasm is filled with horrible poisonous vapors, so it is a rare creature indeed who travels down the chasm. In my younger days, my father led an expedition down that chasm to explore. I went with them.

"We created a special vessel for the journey - it is still in the city, in our keep. The chasm goes down deeper and deeper into the earth. Eventually you pass the poisonous gas, but it goes deeper and deeper still. The stones change to the strangest shapes deep below, they seem to pulse and shift around you. Finally we emerged through the roof of an enormous cavern. It is a most wondrous place, filled with strange rock formations and colors, but it is also filled with the most dangerous creatures. 

"We saw many other creatures there as well. Many of the same creatures we see in the higher realms of the Underdark, aye, even illithids, though in those depths they seem to have developed slightly differently, with different cultures and societies. There were also many new creatures we had not seen before, all manner of giant vermin and wyrms. 

"But there were lower levels still, vast empty caverns and giant vaults made by ancient civilizations. It is there, in those lower levels, that is where I saw those humanoid shapeshifters, clothed in shrouds of black cloth, deceptively quick with their hidden rapiers. Aye, they change shape, much as we gnomes can, but seem unnaturally skilled at it, much better than the average svirfneblin.

"The journey was dangerous, and very difficult. After that trip, our curiousity was sated, and we never ventured below the chasm of poison gas again.

"The creatures and cultures we found there had the feel of something primitive and wild. We called those lower reaches the Underdark Primeval."

Snapping out of it, Prince Marulas sighs.

"But you are weary from your battles. You may rest here as long as you like. When you are ready to go on, you need only continue following the tunnel until it reaches our city."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

"That chasm sounds like a pretty bad place to be, we'll get to that after we see to the threat in your city." says Morph.  Resting to recover his spells he alters his selection to provide more healing ability to the group.

[sblock]New Spell selection:
0th - detect magic, detect poison, light, cure minor wounds x2, create water.
1st - cure light wounds x6, speak with animals.
2nd - scent(MAG), cure moderate wounds x2, soften earth and stone.
3rd - magic fang (greater), daylight, cure serious wounds x2.
4th - flame strike, restoration x2.[/sblock]
He then offers healing to those still in need, particularly the restorations required to get people back up to full strength.

_[ooc: were there any other spells people needed cast?  were there more restorations required before I change my spell as above?]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*Denasa is still visibly weak.*

"That cavern sounds fascinating!" Denasa says animatedly as she goes with the others to rest.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rune appears weak as well.  "I don't know, Denasa, it sounds like it is brimming with horrific abberations to me...", the earth genasi rumbles...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

"Where's your sense of adventure?  All interesting things are dangerous, haven't you learned that by now?" Denasa says breezily.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 2, 2005)

"True", Rune replies, "but my sense of adventure is often overpowered by my sense of *not being eaten*..."  She smiles wryly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Morph casts a restoration on Denasa and Rune, provided no one else needs him to alter his spell selection. "This should help you feel stronger." he says to each of them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

"Thank you sweetling," Denasa says to Morph before turning back to Rune.  "Now, but from my point of view, we haven't been eaten yet, and if you're too cautious, all the fun things in life will pass you by!  No one ever found anything new from always taking the same path, hmm?" Denasa says with a bright and bubbly laugh.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 3, 2005)

Rune also thanks Morph and then simply shakes her head at the laughing Denasa.  "There are things in this world that are better left unseen and undisturbed, Denasa...I should know...", her words trail off as a forlorn look falls over her features like a shroud.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*

"We should rest the night.  Recover our strength, replenish spells and the like,"  Dargo said.  "Our goal is to clear your names, people, my name and reputation are riding on our success.  It sounds like the underdark primeval is our ultimate goal, however."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 5, 2005)

After Morph's healing magic, combined with a couple days to rest, the group is fully refreshed and ready to move on.  

Rosvan reports that there has been much activity in the tunnel, with tracks of many humanoids leading towards the Stronghammer crypt.  The tracks include a few large constructs, possibly more maugs. There are also two new drow sentries to replace the ones that were killed.

As far as he can tell, no one has been searching for the group. Rosvan guesses that they assume Clan Stronghammer dwarves killed the maugs, drow and roper, then retreated back to their lands.

All the refugees come out to bid the group luck as you prepare to depart. The little girl presses some mushrooms and some colorful trinkets into each of your hands, 'for luck', she says.  Prince Marulas thanks you once more for your efforts as you leave.

* * *

Eventually the tunnel ends in a pool, lit by phosphorescent fungi. It looks like there are a couple feet of space above the water, so travelling through it shouldn't be so hard. After all, the svirfneblin refugees made it. Of course, they made their journey before the illithid's minions came... they could have left some surprises here for the unwary...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

"Hmm. that looks a might difficult for Bull to follow.  I think I'll have a look down there to see how easy it would be for us to get by." Morph says before diving into the water breathing in the liquid with ease.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 11, 2005)

Solli walks over to a wall and starts scaling to get to the ceiling so he can better see what may or may not reside in the pool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

Denasa carefully examines the remaining space to see if she could fly across it instead of having to walk (or worse, swim!)


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*

Dargo waited at the edge of the pool, looking in and watching for trouble.  It wasn't that the water scared him . . . he could swim better than most of his brethren.  He just . . . didn't like not being able to see what was down there . . . or somethin'.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Rune draws her greatclub and makes sure that she is ready for any attacks.  She calls to Morph as he dives into the water.  "Morph!  Let us know what you see therein!"

OOC: Readying an action in case we are attacked: charge club with psionic weapon (feat).  Also, please note that all of her ioun stones have been activated.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

Rune and Dargo stand at the water's edge, preparing themselves for possible danger.

Morph dives in, and tentatively takes a breath of the cave water.  It is fresher than he expected. Looking about, he sees curving tunnels winding through. The path is fairly clear, along one edge is an underwater ledge, that creatures should be able to walk along. A bit slippery, but it seems like the best way to travel for those lacking in water-breathing or swimming skills. Hopefully the ledge continues all the way through.  Deeper down, Morph sees some damaged stone, as if something(s) large had passed through here recently.  There is space for Bull to swim through.

Solli climbs a wall to look down into the water. It's a good vantage point to see Morph exploring, swimming effortlessly through the pool. He keeps an eye on Morph and Denasa.

Denasa flits over the water's surface, and finds that she will be able to fly above the water for much of its length, but there were spots further in where there was no choice but to swim.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Making a face, Denasa pulls out a case of a cocoon and crushes it in her hand, mumuring something as she waves her hand over her body.  It collapses into a gelatinous, many-armed mass, thick with suckers and barbs.  Large violet eyes regard the others with amusement.  A smaller octopus is on the floor next to her.  She and legs slither into the water and begin to swim along.

OOC - _Polymorph_ herself and Legs into a giant octopus and a regular octopus respectively.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 14, 2005)

Seeing Denasa's change, Rune looks ruefully to the dragon-dwarf, "So where does this leave us, good Dargo?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> "So where does this leave us, good Dargo?"



"We wait until the others get across, then we go as well - unless there's trouble - then we do what we must,"  Dargo explained.  "Can you swim, Rune?"


----------



## Ashy (Jun 14, 2005)

Rune, looking concerned, shakes her head slowly.  "No, I cannot.  In truth, I have rarely come in contact with water..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Morph will continue his exploration to make sure the ledge will deliver his companions to dry ground.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> "No, I cannot.  In truth, I have rarely come in contact with water..."



"Worry not, friend Rune,"  Dargo consoled, "For I can swim adequately and will assist you where I can, and our companions will do their best to find us safe passage or assist in our journey.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

Morph swims further into the tunnels, scouting as he swims.  Denasa and Legs, in a more suitable form, swim a bit behind Morph.  Solli follows above the water, clinging to the wall, while the rest of the party inches along the ledge, grabbing onto rock protrusions or paddling their arms in the water for balance.  Bull brings up the rear, paddling awkwardly in the water.

Arriving at the first dip, those not water breathing take a deep breath and duck under, swimming and pulling themselves along the ledge a short distance until there is breathable air above again.

The second dip is likewise uneventful.

The third dip is a little longer. Morph sees it will take a while to get through, but he's confident everyone can hold their breaths that long. He also notices a large underwater cavern branching off to the side.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Morph will continue to lead people to the next air pocket. At that point he will stop and inform people about the underwater cavern and see if he and Denasa want to check it out.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 14, 2005)

Rune waits, shivering like a soaked cat, and waits for the swimmers to finish their recon before moving ahead with the others...


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 15, 2005)

Solli acts as sentry incase any flying critters might decide to come their way.


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo waited with Rune on the walkway.  "Perhaps we should get safely to the other side before investigating the cavern," Dargo suggested.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 15, 2005)

Rune nods and follows silently.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

"Okay, follow me then." replies Morph as he continues to lead the group to what they all hope is dry land nearby.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 17, 2005)

Rune follows along, eyeing the water ruefully...


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

The air-breathers take a deep breath and duck under the rock, half-swimming half-walking along the underwater ledge. Morph and Vuoor swim ahead. The opening to the side cavern is below the ledge.  Morph and Vuoor get there first and swims down, peering around the corner as the others follow the ledge above. Denasa stays a little behind.

Morph and Vuoor: [sblock]The side cavern continues for about thirty feet, then opens into a much wider cavern, sloping up. Swimming lower to get a better look, you see a hint of light. Swimming deeper into the tunnel you see there is air above in the side cavern, with light reflecting off its surface. You also see a kuo-toa standing around the corner. He appears to be half-asleep, but as you see him he snaps instantly alert. Standing 15 feet away with a pincer staff in one hand and a shortspear in the other, he raises his arm and throws his shortspear, narrowly missing Morph.
[/sblock] 

The others see a shortspear come flying out of the tunnel below.

Initiative order:
shortspear-thrower
Morph
Vuoor


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 20, 2005)

Solli's eyes widen in surprise and he stops suddenly wishing for a perch a little more "rightwayup". Already his head was starting to hurt with all the blood rushing into it from crawling along the ceiling. 

Keep to the wall.  He hissed and took his own advice, readying his dart thruster and peering as best as he could for the threat ahead.

**Spot +10**


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC please note that it is difficult to communicate as an air-breather underwater


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*

Dargo continued to work his way across to the other side.  When he could, he told Rune, "Just get across my friend, if you fall or worse, you and I will just create more problems for them.  We get across and prepare to defend them once they surface against whatever that spear was attached to."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Seeing the shortspear and no sight of her underwater guides, Rune immediately swims back up to the surface, seeking the comforting presense of air....


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

Morph takes a moment to cast Shillelagh on his quarterstaff before charging up out of the water at the kuo-toa.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Denasa turns an annoyed shade of pink at being so rudely interrupted in her swim.  She sends a suggestion to Legs, who giggles mentally at the idea.  Legs squirts out an ink cloud, giving Denasa cover from which to launch her attack.  Denasa hurls herself through the ink cloud and towards the shortspear, eight long legs ready to grab ahold of the rude spear-chucker.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC: Isida, please post some attack stats for your octopus form.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

*- - Surprise Round (cont) - -*

*Morph and Vuoor:*

[sblock]Following the kuo-toa's quick throw, Morph casts his Shillelagh on his quarterstaff. Meanwhile Vuoor swims straight in and throws a punch at the spear-thrower, missing.[/sblock]

*- - Round 1 - -*

*Morph and Vuoor:*

[sblock]Recovering quickly, the kuo-toa paddles backwards and thrusts his pincer staff straight towards Vuoor.  Despite Vuoor's speed, the pincers slam hard into him, and the two kuo-toa enter a savage duel. Vuoor loses, and finds himself trapped within the staff's grip, as they squeeze, crushing his ribs. Morph rushes in, swinging with his shilelagh, but misses[/sblock].

*Dargo* gestures to Rune underwater, pointing ahead.

*Solli *sticks close to the wall and peers over the ledge, where he sees Denasa and Legs in their octopus form just arriving at the side cavern.

*Rogoth* looks to Dargo and Rune, seeing how they react

*Denasa and Legs:*

[sblock]Turning the corner into the side cavern, Legs shoots an ink cloud to cover the entrance. Shooting through the ink cloud, Denasa comes upon the battle. Her tentacles reach out to attack, but the kuo-toa wiggles away.[/sblock]

The others see Legs squirting an ink cloud over the entrance to the side cave before the two dart inside.

*Rune* looks around for air and heads towards it.

OOC: are Dargo and Rune heading back the way they came or forward down the tunnel? You guess you are about midway

_Initiative:_
Dargo
shortspear-thrower
Morph
Solli
Vuoor: 17 damage
Rogoth
Denasa and Legs
Rune


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Denasa clacks her beak in frustration, and lunges for the kuo-toa again, all eight legs ready to wrap him up.  She has Legs stay behind, watching for attacks from the rear (or above, or below).  _Stupid fishy, come to momma..._ she thinks.


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half-Deep Dragon Golden Dwarf*

Dargo was planning on going the rest of the way across the water onto solid ground on the other side (not the way he had come).  His thought was to get through and not disturb too much - course he can't see anything down there anyway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

Morph continues to attack with his enchanted staff as best he can.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 20, 2005)

Solli see's the half-dragon move on to a more defensible position and shadows the warrior sweeping his weapon about, ready to fire at any newer threats that might pop up.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC: If Rune thought she could make it through without getting trapped, she would continue onwards towards air, as oppossed to going back the way she'd come.  In this case, we'll say onward and upward....


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor presses the attack on his kin. This time he attempts a stunning fist on the other kuo-toan.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

*Dargo, Solli, Rogoth and Rune *continue swimming forward through the water, their eyes focused ahead, towards breathable air...

Meanwhile, in the underwater side cavern...

[sblock]The *kuo-toa *continues grappling Vuoor with the pincer staff, twisting and wrenching him savagely

*Morph *presses his attack with his quarterstaff, this time connecting with the creature's head

*Vuoor *twists and turns, freeing himself from the pincer staff. Moving quickly in, he slams his fist into the kuo-toa, dazing him.

*Denasa *lashes out, her tentacles slamming into the kuo-toa, then wrapping around it, squeezing and crushing its bones...

Two more *kuo-toa *jump in the pool at the far end, 20 feet away, also with pincer staffs.

_Initiative:_
Dargo
kuo-toa 1: dead
Morph
Solli
Vuoor: 20 damage
Rogoth
kuo-toa 2:
kuo-toa 3:
Denasa and Legs
Rune

_The kuo-toa deals 3 damage to Vuoor.
Morph deals 10 damage to the kuo-toa with his quarterstaff
Vuoor deals 14 damage to the kuo-toa and stuns him
Denasa hits with 7 tentacles, one a crit, and a bite, and wins 5 grapple checks for... forget it, its dead._
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2005)

Morph readies himself for the approach of the two new threats, waiting to attack when they are within striking distance.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dago continues to swim across, herding Rune and the others if necessary.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 28, 2005)

Solli, last in the swimming group continue's to kick hoping that the end of this soggy afair comes soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

Denasa [sblock]motors forward, beak clacking and arms reaching for more of the slippery little kuo-toa.  _Little fishes, going to squishies..._ she thinks with a giggle.

OOC - Advance and full attack please.  [/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Jun 28, 2005)

Rune swims as quickly as possible, trying to reach the surface of the midnight black water.  Fear begins building in her breast as she hears her heart hammering in her ears...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

Morph does his best not to Bump into Vuoor as he swings his enchanted quarterstaff at the kuo-toa attacking them.

Bull continues to swim, following the others instead of Morph sensing air in that direction.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

*Dargo, Solli, Rogoth and Rune *continue swimming forward through the water, with *Bull* bringing up the rear...

Meanwhile, in the underwater side cavern...

[sblock]
*Morph *rushes the next kuo-toa, ready to smite it with his shillelagh. As he moves in to strike, the kuo-toa hits Morph with its longer weapon. The pincer staff closes painfully around Morph, holding him in place.

*Vuoor *follows quickly behind Morph. He tumbles around the other kuo-toa's attack and hits the one grappling Morph with his fist. The kuo-toa drops his pincer staff, freeing Morph

*Denasa *arrives, and ignoring the stunned kuo-toa, attacks the other one, bludgeoning it with a tentacle.

_Initiative:_
Dargo
kuo-toa 1: dead
Morph: 8 damage
Solli
Vuoor: 20 damage
Rogoth
kuo-toa 2: stunned, 8 damage
kuo-toa 3: 8 damage
Denasa and Legs
Rune

_
Kuo-toa 2 hits Morph with an AoO for 5 damage, and grapples Morph for 3 more damage.
Morph is grappled
Vuoor tumbles around kuo-toa 3 and hits kuo-toa 2 for 8 damage, and stuns him.
Denasa hits with a tentacle, and just barely fails to start a grapple._
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Denasa: [sblock]lashes out with all tentacles, intending on squeezing this one to death.[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

OOC: forgot to write kuo-toa 3 attacked Vuoor and missed...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2005)

Reminded to watch out for the kuo-toan pincer staves, Morph moves a bit closer trying to smack the aquatic creature with his staff. (5ft step)


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2005)

Swimming through the water, *Dargo, Solli, Rogoth, Rune and Bull* move closer to air.  The water there seems somehow different... murkier...

Meanwhile, in the underwater side cavern...

[sblock]
*Morph *swings his shillelagh at the stunned kuo-toa, striking it solidly across the head.

*Vuoor *flurries just as the kuo-toa regains its senses.  The first blow is dodged, but the Vuoor places his second fist exactly where the creature dodged to, slamming into its face. Vuoor feels the bones of the kuo-toa's face crush under the force of his blow.

*Denasa *continues her attack, her many tentacles swirling around the last kuo-toa. The sea creature is overwhelmed by the whipping, crushing tentacles, and its breath is soon squeezed out of it.

_
Morph hits kuo-toa 2 once for 12
Vuoor hits once, critting for 20
Denasa hits with a tentacle, and just barely fails to start a grapple._

Some examination reveals the three pincer staffs are of exceptional quality, and the coral bracelelets and necklaces might be worth something too. One of the kuo-toa has a spell-component pouch, containing mundane components of little value.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

Denasa plucks the spell pouch from the kuo-toa, as her own spell component pouch would get depleated if things continued at such a frantic pace.  If she's satisfied that there's no more enemies, she turns to find where the others were, and help them get to air if possible.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

Gasping for breath, Dargo, Solli, Rogoth, Rune, and Bull swim through the murky water.  The end of the underwater tunnel is near.  Gasping for breath, the air-breathers break the surface.

Then suddenly they realize where the murkiness in the water is coming from.  On the shore are two duergar, looking like duergar commoners, and a bugbear wearing studded leather armor, with a heavy shield strapped to his back and a morningstar by his side.

The two duergar are carrying the body of a svirfneblin towards the water. The dead svirfneblin is unnaturally pale, and there is a large gaping hole in the top of her skull.  You can see that her skull is hollow inside.  There is a cart behind the duergar, stacked with dead svirfneblin bodies. They have been dumping dead bodies into the water.

Land is 10 ft away.

_Initiative_
16 Dargo
15 Solli
12 Bull
10 duergar (2)
8 Rune
7 bugbear
5 Rogoth


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 17, 2005)

Aghast that the horrible mukiness turned out to be from the decomposing bodies of his kinsmen, Solli offers a silent curse against the offending MindFlayers with a promise of painful death. He then brings his dart thruster to bear and fires off two shots at the Bugbear who he deems as the "man-in-change" of the dumping crew.

**Wasn't certain if the enemy had noticed us as yet, though by having initiative, I'm guessing so. Once his shots are fired, he'll then make his way around the trio with a goal to flanking the bugbear so he can do some sneak attack damage.**


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2005)

Morph ignores the gear that the kuo-toa dropped, but takes a quick look around to make sure there are no more enemies moving into the water.  Then he swims back towards the air-breathers, very conscious of their need for air.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo surged up out of the water as the nearby shots were fired, closing quickly and bringing his urgosh to bear againsthe nearest opponent.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2005)

*Dargo* surges out of the water, his urgrosh swinging. The duergar falls easily.

*Solli* fires twice at the bugbear, aiming carefully around the duergar to hit him. Both darts hit, and the bugbear, who had looked like he was about to run and raise an alarm, falls in his tracks.

*Bull*, excited by battle, surges out of the water and gores the remaining duergar, killing it instantly.


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo's chest heaved as he tried to catch his breath after the swim and quick strike on the bugbear and his allies.  Once he caught his breath, he tried to stay hidden and peered down the tunnel to see if anyone else was about.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 19, 2005)

Solli also runs to the nearest cover and ducks down to reload his dart thruster. Once done, the svirneblin peeks to see what might be waiting for the group up the tunnel and once sure all of his group of air breathers are present, scampers up the side of the tunnel to the ceiling (Slippers of spiderclimb) and tries to get a little further in to make sure no patrols or otherwise are on their way to the water's edge.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 20, 2005)

After taking out the bugbear and two duergar before they could react, Dargo and Solli peer down the tunnel.  Not seeing anything, the two move forward a bit until they see the tunnel start sloping upward away from them. It's steep, but still manageable without climbing.  As they near the bottom of the slope, they see there is a small scattering of some sort of creature's remains at the base of it.  As they watch, what looks like a gnawed armbone of a small humanoid creature comes tumbling down the slope.

Morph swims quickly back to join the air-breathers, and finds Rogoth and Rune examine the remains of two duergar and a bugbear.  Nearby is a cart stacked with dead svirfneblin, all of them with hollow skulls.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 20, 2005)

OOC: Denasa and Vuoor: explore further or rejoin the others?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

Denasa and Legs will explore a bit, trying to find out where the kuo-toa came from.  If nothing obvious presents itself within about ten minutes or so, they rejoin the others.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Seeing Morph start to head toward the others, Vuoor begins heading after him. But then he notices Denasa and Legs in their octopi forms lingering. So he decides to wait and keep watch while they explore the area. Once they start heading toward the others, the kuo-toan monitor follows after them watching for danger from the rear.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 21, 2005)

With a silent snarl, Solli does his best to creep forward silently and un-noticed to see what exactly was ahead. 

**Hide +18, Move Silently +13, Spot & Listen +10**


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo watched as Solli crept toward the danger, he maintained his position so that he could alert the others.  Also, he was nearly as good at being stealthly as Solli was clearly demonstrating.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2005)

Whispering to Dargo, Morph says, "There were a few Kuo-Toa back in another cavern down deeper through the water.  We killed those that jumped in to attack us. Denasa and Vuuor are checking it out."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 24, 2005)

Dargo holds his position, the fallen bone just at the range of his darkvision.  Among the pile of bones he sees a small skull, also with a hole in it.  Bits of flesh still hang to the bones here and there.

Meanwhile Solli slips stealthily past, above the dwarf's head.  Hanging upside down, the svirfneblin approaches the sloping tunnel and peers up it.  As he approaches he hears the sounds of crunching and chewing and gnashing of teeth.  Moving up the slope to get a better look, he sees a large, bulbous head covered in straggly hair, and massively muscled neck and shoulder.  As he moves up for a better angle, the head turns enough for him to recognize the creature and what it's doing. It's a troll, and it's tearing into the torso of a dead svirfneblin, pulling great chunks of it out with its teeth.  On the troll's back is strapped a large sword.

Standing back a way is another bugbear, a morningstar held loosely in his hand. He seems to be considering the troll carefully.

"I'm just saying,"  the bugbear speaks tentatively in Undercommon, his rough voice sounding hesitant and nervous, "I know you're good friends with the mind flayers. And we all are, aren't we? They're our friends, not just our leaders, right? All I'm asking is if you ever miss your friends and family from wherever it is you came from. I was just wondering, that's all. Me, I'm like you, of course! I don't miss them at all! I love it here, being a part of all this.  That's all.  I wonder what's taking Grush so long?"

The troll gives a great belch and tosses some more bones down the ledge. "Svirf taste good! Bring more next time!"


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 27, 2005)

Solli grimaces at the troll's words and stealthily makes his way back to Dargo to whisper his findings and to see what the combat experienced warrior thought would be a good way to approach the monsters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 6, 2005)

Morph listens to Solli's report and stands ready to attack if Dargo gives the word.  His tense silence is mimiced by Bull.


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*



			
				Solli said:
			
		

> Solli grimaces at the troll's words and stealthily makes his way back to Dargo to whisper his findings and to see what the combat experienced warrior thought would be a good way to approach the monsters.



"We wait for the others unless we're discovered,"  Dargo whispered to Solli.  Dargo stood ready with his uegosh, but stayed concealed to the best of his ability.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 7, 2005)

Denasa and Vuoor explore the kuo-toa side cavern. Emerging into the air, Vuoor discovers a small cave with some scattered personal effects.  Rummaging through, he finds some notes in Kuo-Toan written on some sort of leaf. 

"Protect the water-gate to the svirfneblin city.  The city has been overrun.  No one is to pass.  By order of Snake Whip, Defender of Greyfrond."

He also finds three potions labelled 'healing' in kuo-toan.

Beyond is another pool, which heads deep into the earth.

* * *

Denasa and Vuoor rejoin the others, a safe distance away from the troll.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

As Denasa and Vuuor rejoin the group, Morph mentions softly that there is a troll around the corner. Then looks back to Dargo for the orders to move.


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Nodding to Morph and holding his hand up to hold of a minute, Dargo looked to Denassa and Vuuor.  Speaking quietly, Dargo asked, "Anything important learned?  When you're ready, we've a troll and a bugbear to deal with - at least."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 9, 2005)

Solli moves back to where he had been able to spy on the enemy and prepares his weapon for Dargo's word to fire a volley of acid darts at the troll.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2005)

It was all Solli could do to stop the trembling as he thought of the horrible acts that must have been commited against his people by the Mind Flayers and their slaves. Holding his dart thruster steady once more and sighting on the enemy Solli continued to wait for Dargo's word.


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo looked to his companions, then spoke quietly, "The troll is the bigger threat, let's take it down first, fire at the end, Denassa, to keep him from coming back.  We'll try and question the bugbear.  Hard and fast, alright?"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2005)

The svirneblin nodded sagely without looking back and waited for the charge to begin before calling upon his soul's power to release a vicious innate attack denying his target's sense of sight. (Svirt racial ability Blindness DC20 at the troll.) He'll then wait for his moment to fire off a volley at the troll with his dart thruster. (+13/+8 Acid darts 1d4+1+2d6 sneak dam 19-20 crit x2)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2005)

With the orders from Dargo, Morph leaps into action. He peaks around the corner and drops his biggest spell right on top of the troll, aiming a _flame strike_ as best he can to take both opponents out right away.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2005)

*-- Surprise Round --*

*Solli* concentrates, seeking to black out the trolls vision, but fails.

*Vuoor* charges up the rocky slope towards the troll

*Dargo* follows shortly behind the kuo-toa

*Rogoth*, unable to see his foes at this range, follows the forms of Vuoor and Dargo

*Rune* follows swiftly after, wielding her club in both hands.

*Morph* invokes the power of nature, and a column of fire falls slams down on the troll, avoiding the bugbear.

*Denasa* lets loose with two bolts of fire, singing the troll badly.

*-- Round 1 --*

*Solli*, hiding on the ceiling and within lethal striking range of the troll, fires two shots in rapid succession. Both darts sink deeply into the troll's neck, 

The *troll* howls with rage, its eyes glowing red and its muscles seeming to swell, it charges down towards the onrushing fighters.  Drawing its two-handed sword from his back, it swings at the first hero, the kuo-toa monitor.

*Vuoor* steps nimbly aside as the troll's blade crashes down onto the cavern floor, and leaps towards the giant with an elbow and a knee.  His knee slams into the troll's thigh.

The *bugbear* follows the troll down the slope.  He swings his morningstar at Vuoor, but misses.

*Dargo* closes the gap and takes a mighty swing at the troll, nearly severing it's arm.

As the troll howls in pain, [Rogoth] leaps forward and slices his axe into the troll's side, dropping it.



The *bugbear *, realizing there is no hope, drops his morning star and begs for mercy.

24 Solli
20 Troll: 41 lethal damage, 104 nonlethal damage, rendered unconscious
15 Vuoor
15 Bugbear
14 Dargo
11 Rogoth
8 Rune
7 Morph
3 Denasa

Troll saves against Solli's blindness
Troll fails save vs flame strike with a natural 1.  It takes 20 points of fire damage and 14 points of divine (nonlethal) damage.
Denasa's scorching rays hit with a 25 and 27, dealing 13 and 8 damage.
Rune buffs with offensive precognition, offensive prescience, and biofeedback before charging
Dargo and Rune are NPCs for the time being
Solli's first dart: hits with a 26, and deals maximum damage 4+1+6, sneak attack damage 5+5+6
Solli's second dart: hits with a 26, and deals maximum damage 3+1+1, sneak attack damage 5+1+4
Troll regenerates 5, misses Vuoor with a natural 1
Vuoor misses with an 18, hits with a 26, dealing 6 damage
Dargo hits for 9+10+5 frost
Rogoth power attacks, hitting for 4+6+8


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

"Information could save your life, bear,"  Dargo called out threateningly.  Dargo looked to one of the others who may be better with their negotiation skills.

Dargo was pleased with the way the troll was dealt with.  He looked to Denassa, and said, "Denassa, if you would finish the troll with fire please."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bull stands silently next to Morph as the battle is over in mere seconds.  Morph remains off to the side while Dargo interrogates the bugbear, having no practical skill at such interactions.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2005)

Solli leaves the interogating to better suited types, reloads his weapon and creeps further down a little way to keep watch.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 5*

Vuoor picks through the troll's equipment, while he eyes the bugbear.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 6, 2005)

Denasa dispatches the troll with another two bolts of fire as Dargo interrogates the bugbear.

"Information?  I tell you everything!  I am not a thrall, I swear! I was, but no more!  The flayers forgot me.  There are just two, but they are smart, cunning. Many are not thralls, but our minds can be enslaved again, at any time."

"But you are from the dwarven realm, no?  The flayers sent strange creatures that way, strange creatures they control, to steal some great treasure from the dwarves.  You are the ones we have been warned about, who destroyed some of the flayer's creatures a couple days ago?  Yes, you match the description. You won't get far, I don't think, they have been waiting for you.  But maybe you will, if you can deal with the guards as easily as you dealt with the troll."

With the aid of a detect magic, Vuoor finds these items on the troll
- a finely made large sword (evocation)
- thick leather gloves with iron studs across its back (transmutation)


----------



## Keia (Nov 7, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> "Information?  I tell you everything!  I am not a thrall, I swear! I was, but no more!  The flayers forgot me.  There are just two, but they are smart, cunning. Many are not thralls, but our minds can be enslaved again, at any time."
> 
> "But you are from the dwarven realm, no?  The flayers sent strange creatures that way, strange creatures they control, to steal some great treasure from the dwarves.  You are the ones we have been warned about, who destroyed some of the flayer's creatures a couple days ago?  Yes, you match the description. You won't get far, I don't think, they have been waiting for you.  But maybe you will, if you can deal with the guards as easily as you dealt with the troll."



"So you're not a thrall currently, but you can be enslaved again?  How can we trust what you tell us then?  What guards are expecting us, bear?"  Dargo asked.  Dargo kept his eyes open for betrayal, and his arms ready to swing in an instant, clenching and unclenching on his urgosh.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 8, 2005)

When the bugbear mentions the flayers, Morph looks up from patting Bull on the side.  He moves forward more to hear how Dargo's interrogation is going. "We'll need to konw the layout of the caverns in this area too." he adds to the barrage of questions Dargo has been throwing his way.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 18, 2005)

Solli spat on the flor at his feet when the bugbear mentioned the presence of the Illithids. He then turned his attention to his lookout duties and once sure that there were no dangers coming towards the group, made his way stealthily a little way further up the tunnel.

**Spot & Listen +10 then Hide +18 & Move Silent +13**


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2005)

The bugbear shakes as he responds to Dargo

"You can trust me now!  My mind is free I swear!  I want to flee, but its not so easy to leave the city.  You are very powerful, but there are many guards. But if you want to go on, the city is not far.  There is a cavern first though, that is where the guards are.  There is another troll there, guarding the cavern, a big one.  As big as this one, if not bigger.  He's standing in the middle of the cavern with two armored duergar.  They aren't alone though!  When we passed em, three trogs jumped out at us from the walls, just to scare us and have a laugh.  They weren't the ones laughing though.  The laughing was coming from above.  It's a high cavern, with ledges.  There are drow and svirfneblin up there, laughing.  There are a lot of them.  Maybe 10 drow and 10 svirfneblin more or less, well hidden.  There are torches at the entrance of the cavern, which you'll have to pass to get in, so they know you'll be coming."

Turning to Morph, the bugbear continues

"After that, there's not much more.  The tunnel leads to the city.  There's no guards there, you should be able to slip into the city easily.  The city is in a great cavern, filled with thick stone towers and surrounded by svirfneblin tunnels."

After pausing for a moment of thought, he continues.

"There's a tunnel nearby, I've seen lizards coming up from there carrying loads of mushrooms.  I bet there are mushroom caverns nearby.  Maybe if you get by the guards I can help you sneak through the city, and maybe there's a place in the mushroom caverns for me to hide."

The bugbear looks at the group hopefully.

* * *

Solli sneaks up the tunnels, a mere shadow among the rocks.  Eventually he sees the tunnel widening out into a large cavern ahead.  There are torches placed at the entrance to the tunnel, illuminating it brightly.  There isn't much chance of sneaking past the light undetected.  Beyond the lit cavern entrance, he sees nothing.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2005)

Taking mental notes of all details he had seen up to that point, Solli then makes his way back to the group to report his findings.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2005)

"I wonder if those side caverns that Vuoor, Denasa and I fought the Kuo-toa link to the city at all?  Bear, are there any kuo-toa enthralled to the 'flayers?" says Morph.


----------



## Keia (Dec 5, 2005)

*Dargo Golden, Half Deep Dragon Rng/Ftr HP: 83 AC:19*

Dargo waited for the response to Morph's question.


----------

